# I conti in tasca alla seconda squadra di Milano: estate 2022



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.







Questo prospetto considera il seguente scenario 

- Mancato rinnovo di Vecino, Kolarov, Ranocchia, Caicedo, Cordaz.
- Rinnovo a cifre pari a quelle odierne per Perisic (triennale), mentre leggera riduzione per Handa (biennale) e D'Ambrosio (biennale).
- Ritorno dai prestiti dei vari Sensi, Dalbert, Lazaro, Vanheusden, Salcedo, Agoume, Esposito, Satriano, Pirola, Di Gregorio, Gravillon
- Promozione dalla primavera di Mulattieri e Oristanio

In base a ciò che filtra da Appiano, le linee guida sono queste: 

- Riduzione del 15% del monte ingaggio (circa 20-25 milioni) - obiettivo stipendi lordi totali intorno ai 120-125 milioni
- Riduzione di circa il 15-20% del payroll (circa 30-40 milioni) - obiettivo payroll intorno ai 175-185 milioni
- Realizzazione di un +60 (ancora non chiarissimo se plusvalenze o attivo di mercato, che sarebbe peggio) 

Ipotizziamo qualche uscita in base a quello che filtra al momento.

- Rescissione consensuale per Vidal e Sanchez, che costano circa 10 milioni e portano un risparmio a payroll di circa 18 milioni di euro.
- Cessione di De Vrij, ipotizzando 15 milioni in Premier porterebbe una plusvalenza intorno ai 13 milioni (copre la minus di Sanchez e Vidal) e un risparmio a Payroll di 8 milioni circa.
- Il grande sacrificio: via Bastoni per 60 milioni e spicci, plusvalenza di circa 55 milioni e risparmio a payroll di 12 milioni di euro.
- Monetizzazione di Pinamonti: via per 20 milioni, plusvalenza di 6 e risparmio a payroll di 8 milioni
- Tentativo di piazzare nuovamente in prestito gli invendibili Lazaro e Sensi, per un risparmio di circa metà dello stipendio lordo (-5 milioni a payroll)
- Cessione di Radu: ipotizziamo un paio di milioni di plusvalenza e un risparmio a payroll di 2 milioni

Con queste operazioni, il payroll viene abbattuto di circa 50-55 milioni, per un totale di 160 milioni circa da cui partire per fare mercato. Bene anche le plusvalenza, per un totale di circa +65 milioni.

Da qui, il mercato si struttura chiaramente sull'acquisto del tris Bremer (che sostituisce De Vrij)-Dybala (che sostituisce il rientrante Pinamonti) - difensore a 0 che sostituisca Bastoni (Acerbi, Denayer o Luiz Felipe per me i favoriti)

- Ipotizziamo un Bremer per 32 milioni, contratto quadriennale e stipendio 3 milioni netti: il costo annuo a Payroll è circa +11
- Per Dybala, triennale a 7 annui: considerando eventuali laute commissioni, possiamo ipotizzare un +15 a payroll
- P.0 difensore centrale che faccia il titolare e che valga circa 4 milioni in più a payroll.

Per gli altri buchi, si cercherà in qualche modo di reinserire in rosa i giovani/esuberi rientranti dai prestiti.

Dopo questi acquisti, il payroll è circa a 185-190 (diciamo circa a livello richiesto dalla presidenza, mancano quei 5-10 milioni ancora che si cercherà di tirare fuori da qualche cessione secondaria tipo i vari Gravillon Esposito Di Gregorio Salcedo etc), mentre qualora il +60 non riguardi le plusvalenze, toccherà tirare fuori altri 30 milioni liquidi (nel caso, prepararsi a salutare con ogni probabilità Dumfries). 

Ipotizzando lo scenario "benevolo" dei 60 di plusvalenza, ecco un prospetto di inter 2022/2023 

POR: Onana, (Handanovic, Di Gregorio/Stankovic)
DC: Skriniar, Bremer, Luiz Felipe (D'Ambrosio, Dimarco, Pirola/Vanheusden)
ED: Dumfries (Darmian)
ES: Perisic (Gosens)
CC: Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu (Gagliardini, Agoumè, Sensi/Mkhitaryan)
ATT: Lautaro, Dybala (Dzeko, Correa) 

Nel caso servano i 60 di attivo, togliere Dumfries e sostituirlo con Mkhitaryan/Darmian, con Sensi che rimane per completare la batteria di centrocampo.

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Maggio 2022)

Io penso più al campo che ai conti e vedendo ciò che hai scritto penso che restano molto forti e temibili. Saranno una serissima candidata per il titolo pure l'anno prossimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Esattamente per cosa vidal e sanchez dovrebbero rescindere?
Sotto minaccia credo sia l'unica via percorribile.

Gli ingiocabili troveranno il modo di barare anche stavolta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esattamente per cosa vidal e sanchez dovrebbero rescindere?
> Sotto minaccia credo sia l'unica via percorribile.
> 
> Gli ingiocabili troveranno il modo di barare anche stavolta.


I loro contratti prevedono una rescissione ad un anno di anticipo in cambio di circa 5 milioni ciascuno


----------



## Mauricio (25 Maggio 2022)

Intanto grazie per aver perso tempo per i conti dell’Inter 
Direi che la situazione prospettata è verosimile, e come ipotizzavo il sacrificio sarà solo un giocatore.
Unica cosa: De Vrij va bene che scade nel 2023, ma penso che almeno 25/30 milioni riescano ad ottenerli.


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esattamente per cosa vidal e sanchez dovrebbero rescindere?
> Sotto minaccia credo sia l'unica via percorribile.
> 
> Gli ingiocabili troveranno il modo di barare anche stavolta.


Dicono che ai cileni danno la metà dello stipendio per telare un anno prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I loro contratti prevedono una rescissione ad un anno di anticipo in cambio di circa 5 milioni ciascuno


Ah beh, una rescissione salata allora.
Per me restano entrambi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Intanto grazie per aver perso tempo per i conti dell’Inter
> Direi che la situazione prospettata è verosimile, e come ipotizzavo il sacrificio sarà solo un giocatore.
> Unica cosa: De Vrij va bene che scade nel 2023, ma penso che almeno 25/30 milioni riescano ad ottenerli.


Trentenne, lauto stipendio, stagione deludente alle spalle, in scadenza... 15 milioni sarebbero oro colato


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io penso più al campo che ai conti e vedendo ciò che hai scritto penso che restano molto forti e temibili. Saranno una serissima candidata per il titolo pure l'anno prossimo.


Ma infatti l'inter, seppur leggermente depotenziata (soprattutto in panchina), rimarrà temibile l'anno prossimo e tra le favorite.
Il topic serve da un lato a spegnere l'entusiasmo su possibili mercati faraonici dei nati dopo, dall'altro a spengere speranze di smobilitazione totale che sono purtroppo irrealistiche


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando lo scenario "benevolo" dei 60 di plusvalenza, ecco un prospetto di inter 2022/2023
> 
> POR: Onana, (Handanovic, Di Gregorio/Stankovic)
> DC: Skriniar, Bremer, Luiz Felipe (D'Ambrosio, Dimarco, Pirola/Vanheusden)
> ...


Secondo me faranno anche dei prestiti per incrementare la panchina......detto questo il valore rimane più o meno lo stesso di quest'anno, l unica incognita è l impatto di Dybala nell'inter e la sua tenuta fisica.
Quello che mi incuriosisce di più, sarà il bilancio a fine anno, e i passivi che genererà e se Suning farà aumenti di capitale.....


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tutto giusto a parte Luiz Felipe, che va al Betis. Detto questo, la mission data a Marotta dal cinese è ridurre costi, fare plusvalenza e mantenere la competitività inalterata (impossibile pretendere di migliorare), vediamo se ce la fa. L'anno scorso l'Inter si è oggettivamente indebolita, noi ci siamo rafforzati quel tanto da arrivare circa a pari e l'abbiamo spuntata per la maggior coesione del gruppo. Se noi miglioriamo e loro rimangono stazionari, le prospettive per noi sono rosee. Ovviamente rimarranno la pretendente più seria con noi, non credo al Napoli né alla Juve francamente, mercato di figurine incoming.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Trentenne, lauto stipendio, stagione deludente alle spalle, in scadenza... 15 milioni sarebbero oro colato


Se lo cedono in Premier i 25 non sono utopistici. Vediamo chi avrà ragione  (spero non lo vendano a 20  )


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto a parte Luiz Felipe, che va al Betis. Detto questo, la mission data a Marotta dal cinese è ridurre costi, fare plusvalenza e mantenere la competitività inalterata (impossibile pretendere di migliorare), vediamo se ce la fa. L'anno scorso l'Inter si è oggettivamente indebolita, noi ci siamo rafforzati quel tanto da arrivare circa a pari e l'abbiamo spuntata per la maggior coesione del gruppo. Se noi miglioriamo e loro rimangono stazionari, le prospettive per noi sono rosee. Ovviamente rimarranno la pretendente più seria con noi, non credo al Napoli né alla Juve francamente, mercato di figurine incoming.


Vero anche che a furia di cedere top e sostituirli alla bell'e meglio, bnasta che un anno toppi (e con Calha e Dumfries è andata di lusso... con Dzeko pure, Correa invece toppatissimo) e sei nei guai fino al collo.


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2022)

Che farebbero peggio di quest'anno, considerando che noi ci rinforzeremo e la juve non sarà quella di quest'anno


----------



## Gamma (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...



Complimenti per il lavorone!
Lo trovo uno scenario credibile.

L'unica incognita è il rinnovo di Perisic, che pare essere ancora in bilico.


----------



## FreddieM83 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Ottimo lavoro. Come sempre del resto.
Lato sportivo resterebbe un 11 titolare molto competitivo ma davvero privo di ricambi all'altezza. C'è abbondanza solo sull'out sinistro.
In una stagione compressa e dai ritmi impossibili peserà molto (anche se la tendenza infortuni/covid zero dovesse continuare).
Certo che cedere De Vrji a 15, Pinamonti a 20 e Radu a 2 non sarà affatto semplice.

Riguardo il dubbio plusvalenze/saldo di 60 mln: l'Inter sembra avere problemi di liquidità, dunque propenderei per la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## Davide L (25 Maggio 2022)

Che l'Inter ha le pezze al cul*


----------



## CS10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Bel lavoro come sempre!

L'unica cosa che non mi torna è chi potrebbe spendere 20 milioni per Pinamonti


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'inter, seppur leggermente depotenziata (soprattutto in panchina), rimarrà temibile l'anno prossimo e tra le favorite.
> Il topic serve da un lato a spegnere l'entusiasmo su possibili mercati faraonici dei nati dopo, dall'altro a spengere speranze di smobilitazione totale che sono purtroppo irrealistiche


Se Dybala dovesse ingranare fanno un miglioramento pazzesco.
Per me li stiamo sottovalutando troppo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vero anche che a furia di cedere top e sostituirli alla bell'e meglio, bnasta che un anno toppi (e con Calha e Dumfries è andata di lusso... con Dzeko pure, Correa invece toppatissimo) e sei nei guai fino al collo.


Bé, se già non rinnova Perisic (Kostic o chi per lui non è la stessa cosa, comprarne uno equivalente non possono tra cartellino e ingaggio) e uno tra Bremer/Dybala non rende quanto si pensa (tipo, se spediscono Bastoni, ma De Vrij sta dov'è e attende la scadenza, diventa difficile collocare Bremer; Dybala sappiamo che non è né sano, né stabile mentalmente, se non è super titolare inizia a fare le bizze), fanno un altro passo indietro, della serie che equivarrebbero al Napoli o a noi dell'anno scorso, ergo CL al massimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Bel lavoro come sempre!
> 
> L'unica cosa che non mi torna è chi potrebbe spendere 20 milioni per Pinamonti


Ma guarda, è giovane, ha fatto una bella stagione, e gli attaccanti costano di più.
Per me il Brighton di turno potrebbe farci un pensiero, tipo per Cutrone (molto piu scarso)


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Bel lavoro come sempre!
> 
> L'unica cosa che non mi torna è chi potrebbe spendere 20 milioni per Pinamonti


pinamonti è forte molto più di scamacca


----------



## davidelynch (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Come sempre lavoro incredibile, una formazione del genere non è neanche malissimo per la serie A, io rimango convinto che se operiamo bene questa estate siamo davanti, poi bisogna vedere cosa combinano i ladri di Torino che sicuramente faranno un mercato aggressivo.


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Penso solo che gli hanno fatto vincere uno scudetto con stipendi non pagati e 600M di debito, quindi possono prendere M'bappe avere debiti di 10000 miliardi e non pagare stipendi che tanto poi non gli fanno nulla.


----------



## King of the North (25 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se Dybala dovesse ingranare fanno un miglioramento pazzesco.
> Per me li stiamo sottovalutando troppo.


La prossima stagione saranno sempre competitivi ma comunque si indeboliranno ulteriormente. Arriva Dybala ma perderanno quasi sicuramente Perisic che quest’anno è stato il loro uomo in più.
Inoltre, se è vero che dovranno fare una plusvalenza di 60mln hanno solo due possibilità:
o si privano di Lautaro o di Bastoni + un altro buon tassello.


----------



## diavolo (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Luiz Felipe non aveva già fatto le viste col Betis?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

Anche se vendi bene Bastoni, più tutti i cadaveri vari, non arrivi a 60M di liquidità alla fine del mercato, se nel contempo hai anche preso qualcuno per non abbassare il livello, non funziona proprio matematicamente. Certo, a sto giro non devono più farne 100 e rotti come l'anno scorso, ma 60 son sempre tanti, contando che l'unico che vale più di quella cifra è Lautaro (per Bastoni, Skriniar e Barella se arriva uno con 60 li spediscono al volo).
Nonostante questo, a sentire giornali e tv, son già avanti a noi, che non dobbiamo fare attivi strani o abbassare il payroll (male che vada mantenerlo, ma sappiamo che si liberano 4-5 slot pesanti in automatico e senza incentivi all'esodo stile Sanchez e Vidal).


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso solo che gli hanno fatto vincere uno scudetto con stipendi non pagati e 600M di debito, quindi possono prendere M'bappe avere debiti di 10000 miliardi e non pagare stipendi che tanto poi non gli fanno nulla.


Il giochino si è rotto l'anno scorso.
Sono tornati sulla terra con l'estate 2021 e in questa si renderanno ancora piu conto delle pessime acque in cui navigano.
Nei loro topic mercato leggo la rosa di quest'anno confermata in toto meno De Vrij più Bremer e Dybala  Li aspetta un brusco risveglio, e io godo!


----------



## Marilson (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...



io penso che stai dando delle imbeccate incredibili a Marotta e co, e che questo thread debba essere rimosso


----------



## Milanoide (25 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esattamente per cosa vidal e sanchez dovrebbero rescindere?
> Sotto minaccia credo sia l'unica via percorribile.
> 
> Gli ingiocabili troveranno il modo di barare anche stavolta.


Se, ciao. Ti minacciano loro. Restano.
Quindi condivido quello che scrivi.
Le mogli non vogliono andare via da Milano...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...



penso che più o meno sarà così. La cosa triste per loro è che gli unici giovani che hanno come Bastoni, Pinamonti e magari i vari Esposito ecc..li venderanno nel nome della plusvalenza. Per il prossimo anno saranno ancora lì, ma è inevitabile che ogni anno perdano qualcosina. 

Il punto è comunque che si ritrovano con una squadra senza U25 praticamente, agli antipodi della nostra dove tolta la punta Giroud/Rebic/Ibra abbiamo giocato per 10/11 con gente tra i 21 e i 25 anni. PAZZESCO, considerando i margini di crescita che la nostra squadra ha a bocce ferme, come i vari Leao, Kalulu e Tonali quest'anno. senza considerare i rinforzi che arriveranno.


----------



## Milanoide (25 Maggio 2022)

Io fossi nel turco andrei subito a chiedere l'aumento.
Perché essere un tutto campista che gioca quasi sempre 90' e guadagnare come un relitto sudamericano che gioca solo gli ultimi 20' mi fa sentire cornuto (ooops) e mazziato.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Wow,complimenti per il lavoraccio,io penso che saranno in lotta con i gobbi,noi penseremo ad altro...


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io fossi nel turco andrei subito a chiedere l'aumento.
> Perché essere un tutto campista che gioca quasi sempre 90' e guadagnare come un relitto sudamericano che gioca solo gli ultimi 20' mi fa sentire cornuto (ooops) e mazziato.


e poi dovrebbe chiedere anche il rimborso per le prestazioni della coniuge


----------



## diavolo (25 Maggio 2022)

Skriniar quanto chiederà per il rinnovo? Adesso sta sui 3 milioni,son sicuro che l'anno prossimo a parametro zero i gobbi gliene darebbero più del doppio.


----------



## Stex (25 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché dibala dice no alla juve a 7,5 e va al Inter x 6?


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Skriniar quanto chiederà per il rinnovo? Adesso sta sui 3 milioni,son sicuro che l'anno prossimo a parametro zero i gobbi gliene darebbero più del doppio.


Per il "pedigree", direi che parliamo di un top difensore rodato che vale minimo 7-8 milioni annui.


Stex ha scritto:


> Ma perché dibala dice no alla juve a 7,5 e va al Inter x 6?


Ma infatti Dybala all'inter chiederà secondo me un triennale con base 7 e 1-2 di bonus


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...



Ne penso che vedere il turco cornuto succhiargli quanto Dzeko o Lautaro è una soddisfazione senza paragoni.

Chissà che a qualcuno non venga il mal di pancia a vedere lo scarsone schifoso prendere 'sti stipendi. Ancora i fessi non si rendono conto che è stato determinante per la nostra rinascita mandare via questi soggetti tristi e dannosi.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Maggio 2022)

Resteranno competitivi per il campionato, specialmente se continuano ad essere di titanio con zero infortuni, ma continuo a pensare che lo scudo lo vinceranno i gobbi, non ce li vedo accettare 3 anni di vacche magre. Pogba, Di Maria e un altro paio di acquisti decenti basteranno, considerando che già quest'anno se non si fosse rotto Chiesa sarebbero rimasti in lotta fino alla fine.


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per il "pedigree", direi che parliamo di un top difensore rodato che vale minimo 7-8 milioni annui.


In Italia dove l'inter è impunita in 38 gare nessun espulso in cl 6 gare 2 espulsioni. 

E' bravino ma sgomita, pesta e protesta sempre.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

Mah per me vendono Lautaro.
Bastoni non so cosa vada a fare in Premier... E' lento da morire e la Serie A è altro campionato


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mah per me vendono Lautaro.
> Bastoni non so cosa vada a fare in Premier... E' lento da morire e la Serie A è altro campionato


A sondare l'ambiente inter, emerge che i tifosi sono concordi su due incedibili: Skriniar e Lautaro.
Certo, non vorrebbero far partire neanche Bastoni e Barella, ma su quei due li li vedo decisamente più sanguigni


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mah per me vendono Lautaro.
> Bastoni non so cosa vada a fare in Premier... E' lento da morire e la Serie A è altro campionato


Lo vorrà il feticista Conte. Quello se non gli prendi quello che vuole inizia a dar fuori di matto. Poi hanno soldi da buttare.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A sondare l'ambiente inter, emerge che i tifosi sono concordi su due incedibili: Skriniar e Lautaro.
> Certo, non vorrebbero far partire neanche Bastoni e Barella, ma su quei due li li vedo decisamente più sanguigni


Certo, anche a sentire i tifosi del Milan Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic erano quelli incedibili.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Maggio 2022)

Gran bel lavoro!
Purtroppo l'imprevedibilità sta nei prestiti con obbligo di riscatto e tutte quelle forme di acquisto del tipo "pagherò" che possono comunque andare a rafforzare notevolmente le medde.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A sondare l'ambiente inter, emerge che i tifosi sono concordi su due incedibili: Skriniar e Lautaro.
> Certo, non vorrebbero far partire neanche Bastoni e Barella, ma su quei due li li vedo decisamente più sanguigni


Tra l'altro non mi ricordavo che avessero così tanti invendibili che non scadono: Sensi, Dalbert, Lazaro, Gagliardini e Radyu più Sanchez e Vidal che devi pagare per mandarli via. Noi che abbiamo "solo" Castillejo, Caldara e Ballo siamo quasi dei miracolati a confronto.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro non mi ricordavo che avessero così tanti invendibili che non scadono: Sensi, Dalbert, Lazaro, Gagliardini e Radyu più Sanchez e Vidal che devi pagare per mandarli via. Noi che abbiamo "solo" Castillejo, Caldara e Ballo siamo quasi dei miracolati a confronto.


Abbiamo pure Duarte ora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pure Duarte ora.


Sembra che sarà riscattato a 5,5 milioni, permettendoci pure un milioncino di plus


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pure Duarte ora.


Duarte lo riscattano, è titolare inamovibile in Turchia. Pure Caldara se il Venezia si fosse salvato e chissà che con questa stagione da titolare qualcuno non se lo pigli. Il più difficile imo è Casti, tentano di venderlo da 3 sessioni di fila e non ci riescono. Ballo va bè, costa pochissimo e non è difficile fa piazzare.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Grande! Ottimo lavoro come sempre.

In generale lo scenario che ipotizzi è proprio da fantacalcio. Vedrai che la cessione di De Vrij è quasi impossibile, andrà a scadenza 2023 e potrei scommetterci. Anche Pinamonti a 20 milioni... la vedo moooolto difficile.

Inoltre, quello che leggiamo, ovvero tagli di 15-20%, per me sono stime inverosimili. Per me taglieranno almeno del 30% i costi, portando un payroll intorno ai 150 milioni se non meno. Hanno debiti al limite del sostenibile (pagano 30 milioni l'anno di interessi) e la proprietà non puo fare neanche un euro di aumento di capitale... ergo devono arrivare e di corsa al pareggio di bilancio, con ricavi che sono inferiori ai nostri.

Per me, magari mi sbaglio, faranno una mezza rivoluzione. Hanno dirigenti scaltri ed esperti, pronti a mettere in piedi le solite furbate che sappiamo, sapranno galleggiare in un modo o nell'altro, ma i cambiamenti che devono fare sono molto profondi, non sarà un'estate banale per loro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande! Ottimo lavoro come sempre.
> 
> In generale lo scenario che ipotizzi è proprio da fantacalcio. Vedrai che la cessione di De Vrij è quasi impossibile, andrà a scadenza 2023 e potrei scommetterci. Anche Pinamonti a 20 milioni... la vedo moooolto difficile.
> 
> ...


Magari, sarebbe un sogno la riedizione dello scorso mercato e magari la cessione della coppia Bastoni - Barella


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2022)

le cessioni prospettate sono ottimistiche. Io sinceramente non riesco a capire l'hype per Bastoni.

Kalulu è più forte.

Anche noi possiamo dire che riscattiamo messias, vendiamo saele a 25, krunic a 15 rimpiazzato da pobega e rebic a 25 con questo abbiamo un tesoretto da 70 milioni.

Peccato che non non funziona proprio cosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Magari, sarebbe un sogno la riedizione dello scorso mercato e magari la cessione della coppia Bastoni - Barella


Occhio a Lautaro in direzione Atletico o Premier...


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> le cessioni prospettate sono ottimistiche. Io sinceramente non riesco a capire l'hype per Bastoni.
> 
> Kalulu è più forte.
> 
> ...


A me sembrano valori onesti. 

Bastoni per il mercato odierno vale tra i 50 e i 60 milioni.
Barella idem, forse un filo in più.
Lautaro lo vendi comodo a 70-80. 
Skriniar essendo in scadenza ne fai 40. 
Brozovic direi che 30-35 li vale. 
Dumfries per me è sui 25-30. 
Pinamonti 20 li vale tutti, soprattutto se lo includi magari come contropartita.
Calhanoglu credo non valga piu di 20 visto lo stipendio. 
Gosens idem visati i problemi fisici. 
De Vrij in scadenza più di 15 non vale.
Correa invendibile, idem Dalbert, Sensi e Lazaro. 
Tra le riserve, 10-15 per Dimarco li tiri fuori, e pure per Esposito.
Satriano 7-8 anche, idem Agoumè.
Forse arrivi a 5 per Pirola, Vanheusden etc. 

Non sono valori assurdi, tutt'altro. 
Per dire, non mi stupirei se prendessero Bremer dando dentro Pinamonti valutato 20 e altri 20 milioni cash...


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Certo che hanno sul groppone dei bei pesi morti.. come detto nell'altro topic, se perdono un titolarissimo dietro e inseriscono Dybala ci saranno ancora anche loro l'anno prossimo ma sarà probabilmente l'ultimo salvo rivoluzioni.

Secondo me Marotta sa perfettamente che il destino della società è segnato ed è molto simile a quello che è toccato a noi 6 anni fa, rifondazione totale con smantellamento della squadra e qualche anno sabbatico per riprendersi... lui se ne sbatte della programmazione e di quello che sarà dell'Inter dopo di lui e tenta di vincere il più possibile per rifocillare il proprio palmares nell'immediato per poi salutare e lasciare i problemi e la gestione delle macerie alla proprietà e la rovina ai tifosi.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Secondo state sopravvalutando l'apporto di Dybala. Si sa che per vari motivi i giocatori che lasciano la Juve perdono almeno il 20% del loro valore.

Ricordo a tutti cosa hanno (non) hanno combinato Bonucci e Higuain da noi.

Solo Pippo, a mia memoria, ha fatto meglio fuori dai gobbi.


----------



## Solo (25 Maggio 2022)

Quest'anno per me hanno fatto un mezzo miracolo nel ridurre i danni dei cinesi. 

Mi avessero detto ha inizio stagione che dopo aver perso Conte, Lukaku, Hakimi e Eriksen avrebbero portato a casa Supercoppa, Coppa Italia, chiuso il campionato secondi a 84 punti e fatto pure il tripletino senza la follia di Radu mi sarei scompisciato dalle risate. 

Nel complesso han fatto tutti un ottimo lavoro, sia i dirigenti sia Inzaghi e i giocatori. 

Vediamo se la prossima stagione riescono a ripetersi, un primo indizio l'avremo dalla rosa che daranno a Inzaghi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Quest'anno per me hanno fatto un mezzo miracolo nel ridurre i danni dei cinesi.
> 
> Mi avessero detto ha inizio stagione che dopo aver perso Conte, Lukaku, Hakimi e Eriksen avrebbero portato a casa Supercoppa, Coppa Italia, chiuso il campionato secondi a 84 punti e fatto pure il tripletino senza la follia di Radu mi sarei scompisciato dalle risate.
> 
> ...


C'è da aggiungere che a differenza nostra dove si è programmato un lavoro con Pioli dopo la sua conferma nell'estate 2020 gli sfigati han beccato Inzaghi con la biro in mano mentre firmava il rinnovo con la Lazio e l'han portato a Milano... navigano a vista da quando "fozza inda" ha dovuto chiudere i rubinetti, un anno ti va di culo, due la vedo già più difficile.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Quest'anno per me hanno fatto un mezzo miracolo nel ridurre i danni dei cinesi.
> 
> Mi avessero detto ha inizio stagione che dopo aver perso Conte, Lukaku, Hakimi e Eriksen avrebbero portato a casa Supercoppa, Coppa Italia, chiuso il campionato secondi a 84 punti e fatto pure il tripletino senza la follia di Radu mi sarei scompisciato dalle risate.
> 
> ...




Però non dimentichiamo che qualche aiutino l'hanno avuto, perfino nel derby di coppa.

Ci avessero dato tutto quello che ci spettava ed avessero dato le sanzioni che meritava l'Inter lo scudetto l'avremmo chiuso a fine Aprile.

Semmai l'anno prossimo al contrario di quest'anno partiranno meglio, avendo un allenatore rodato. 

Però tutto sommato anche io prevedevo che avrebbero fatto peggio e su questo punto hai ragione.


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Per me due tra Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni e Dumfries se ne vanno. Come dissi l'anno scorso quando questi qua vendettero Hakimi, "Guardate che uno non basta", e infatti poi partì pure Lukaku. E occhi che anche Perisic non è scontato che rimanga. Per il resto, Bremer e Dybala sarebbero un'ottimo mercato se non vendono Skriniar.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me due tra Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni e Dumfries se ne vanno. Come dissi l'anno scorso quando questi qua vendettero Hakimi, "Guardate che uno non basta", e infatti poi partì pure Lukaku. E occhi che anche Perisic non è scontato che rimanga. Per il resto, Bremer e Dybala sarebbero un'ottimo mercato se non vendono Skriniar.


Pressocchè certo.
Credo che il sacrificato importante sarà Bastoni, seguito a stretto giro di posta da De Vrij.
Dentro Bremer e uno tra Denayer e Acerbi (a 0).
A quel punto li cercheranno di andare avanti di quel passo e fare mercato con i soldi che entrano da svincoli e cessioni di giovani (su tutti Pinamonti). 
Ma se non basterà, cederanno anche Dumfries, a meno che non arrivi un'offertona per uno degli altri 3 big (se arrivano 70 milioni per Barella lo cedono anche se hanno già ceduto Bastoni, lo hanno dimostrato lo scorso anno)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Maggio 2022)

Gli stipendi lordi di calhanoglu e sanchez che quasi doppiano quello di skriniar ahahaha! Ci credo che poi vengono tutti a battere cassa


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

Sono certo che gli intervaristi questi discorsi non li affrontano, troppo presi a raccontar di gnomi, folletti e marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono certo che gli intervaristi questi discorsi non li affrontano, troppo presi a raccontar di gnomi, folletti e marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata.


Trovassi UNO che nei loro topic di mercato anche solo lontanamente ipotizza una cessione eccellente.
Le formazioni tipo sono tutte uguali: confermati in blocco quelli di quest'anno, con Onana al posto di Handa, Bremer al posto di De Vrij (che qualche temerario addirittura tiene in panchina) e Dybala al posto di Dzeko. 
Rinnovo di Perisic, D'Ambrosio e Handa. 
Cessioni? Forse Pinamonti.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Gli stipendi lordi di calhanoglu e sanchez che quasi doppiano quello di skriniar ahahaha! Ci credo che poi vengono tutti a battere cassa


io sono rimasta scioccata quando ho letto che pinamonti (quello che avevano in prestito all'empoli) prende 2 mln netti.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Trovassi UNO che nei loro topic di mercato anche solo lontanamente ipotizza una cessione eccellente.
> Le formazioni tipo sono tutte uguali: confermati in blocco quelli di quest'anno, con Onana al posto di Handa, Bremer al posto di De Vrij (che qualche temerario addirittura tiene in panchina) e Dybala al posto di Dzeko.
> Rinnovo di Perisic, D'Ambrosio e Handa.
> Cessioni? Forse Pinamonti.


Non avevo dubbi.
Sono ingiocabili, virtuosi e pure modello da imitare.

Il re sole del calcio.


----------



## Solo (25 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io sono rimasta scioccata quando ho letto che pinamonti (quello che avevano in prestito all'empoli) prende 2 mln netti.


Il procuratore era Raiola.

C'è poco da fare, era il numero 1.


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Trovassi UNO che nei loro topic di mercato anche solo lontanamente ipotizza una cessione eccellente.
> Le formazioni tipo sono tutte uguali: confermati in blocco quelli di quest'anno, con Onana al posto di Handa, Bremer al posto di De Vrij (che qualche temerario addirittura tiene in panchina) e Dybala al posto di Dzeko.
> Rinnovo di Perisic, D'Ambrosio e Handa.
> Cessioni? Forse Pinamonti.


Secondo loro gli tornerà Lukaku in prestito con stipendio dimezzato, gentilmente concesso dal Chelsea


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io sono rimasta scioccata quando ho letto che pinamonti (quello che avevano in prestito all'empoli) prende 2 mln netti.


Raiola.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pressocchè certo.
> Credo che il sacrificato importante sarà Bastoni, seguito a stretto giro di posta da De Vrij.
> Dentro Bremer e uno tra Denayer e Acerbi (a 0).
> A quel punto li cercheranno di andare avanti di quel passo e fare mercato con i soldi che entrano da svincoli e cessioni di giovani (su tutti Pinamonti).
> Ma se non basterà, cederanno anche Dumfries, a meno che non arrivi un'offertona per uno degli altri 3 big (se arrivano 70 milioni per Barella lo cedono anche se hanno già ceduto Bastoni, lo hanno dimostrato lo scorso anno)


Io voglio vedere come fanno a cedere Pinamonti che prende due milioni netti. Nessuna squadra media di serie A può permetterselo. Unica possibilità è qualche squadra media inglese


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Gli stipendi lordi di calhanoglu e sanchez che quasi doppiano quello di skriniar ahahaha! Ci credo che poi vengono tutti a battere cassa



Magari Skriniar non è uno che crea problemi,altrimenti avrebbe già chiesto l'adeguamento già post-scudetto della passata stagione,essendo lui il miglior difensore della rosa interista.
Vedi anche Barella che fino a qualche settimana fa guadagnava 2,5 milioni a stagione nonostante per 2 stagioni abbia tirato continuamente la carretta (da poco rinnovato a 5 milioni).

Insomma,tutti i rubagalline li troviamo noi,con Dollarman che a 20 anni voleva 6 milioni e a 22 anni voleva passare a 10 milioni,o con Calhanoglu che voleva 5,5 milioni o con Kessie che pretendeva 7-8 milioni. Il tutto senza neanche aver vinto nulla.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione che se l'Inter diventa di Oaktree non ci sono razzi..Quelli hanno i soldi e tanti


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che se l'Inter diventa di Oaktree non ci sono razzi..Quelli hanno i soldi e tanti


Oaktree mica vuole investire nell'inter 
Sarebbe una proprietà tipo elliott, mega rinnovamento dei conti e normalizzazione del bilancio in attesa di futura cessione.
Con noi c'era poco da tagliare tutto sommato (circa 100 milioni a payroll...), con loro apriti cielo


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oaktree mica vuole investire nell'inter
> Sarebbe una proprietà tipo elliott, mega rinnovamento dei conti e normalizzazione del bilancio in attesa di futura cessione.
> Con noi c'era poco da tagliare tutto sommato (circa 100 milioni a payroll...), con loro apriti cielo


L'Inter non è mica Il Milan di Y.Li però.
Oaktree si ritroverebbe in mano un club stabilmente in CL.Non avrebbe senso per loro smantellarlo


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non è mica Il Milan di Y.Li però.
> Oaktree si ritroverebbe in mano un club stabilmente in CL.Non avrebbe senso per loro smantellarlo


L'inter è una macchina da debiti, inanella 100/150 milioni di passivo ogni anno e ha 700-800 milioni di debiti finanziari e stato patrimoniale disastrato.
Va rivoltato tutto e bisogna fare tabula rasa e partire con un costo rosa massimo intorno ai 150 milioni per trovare equilibrio


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'inter è una macchina da debiti, inanella 100/150 milioni di passivo ogni anno e ha 700-800 milioni di debiti finanziari e stato patrimoniale disastrato.
> Va rivoltato tutto e bisogna fare tabula rasa e partire con un costo rosa massimo intorno ai 150 milioni per trovare equilibrio


Non lo metto in dubbio,però tutte le squadre vincenti hanno il passivo in rosso sia in italia che in Europa e non ne ho viste fallire manco una.
Il lavoro di Elliott è stato encomiabile sia chiaro,però mi sembra aria fritta questa storia dei bilanci visto poi come vanno le cose


----------



## Solo (25 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non è mica Il Milan di Y.Li però.
> Oaktree si ritroverebbe in mano un club stabilmente in CL.Non avrebbe senso per loro smantellarlo


Scusa, ma io non capisco come ragioni.

C'è RedBird che si sta comprando un club come il Milan, che ha pochi debiti, che ha costi bassi. Eppure si urla al disastro dicendo che smantellano.

Poi c'è l'Inter che non sa più dove nascondere i debiti, ha costi più alti del Milan e una rosa più vecchia. Però Oaktree da loro non smantella e anzi smilliarda.

Ma su che basi? Guarda i bilanci dei club prima di guardare i proprietari.

Oaktree ha prestato 300M a Suning. A bilancio l'Inter ha 500M di debiti netti. Praticamente nell'istante che prendono in mano le chiavi del club sono già sotto di 800M di euro. Che è quello messo da Elliot in tutti questi anni. E non basteranno neanche visto che l'Inter non è in equilibrio di bilancio e continuerà a generare perdite almeno per qualche anno.

Se non fanno una maxi riduzione dei costi quando mai rientrano dal l'investimento questi? 

I cinesi li hanno infilati in un buco nero, esattamente come aveva fatto Yogurt Li con noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

Ho letto e ascoltato alcuni noti interisti e devo dire che la situazione è ancora peggio di quanto pensassi: questi cascano davvero dal pero!!

Non si capacitano che marotta debba vendere ,non accettano che vengano sacrificati i migliori, non vogliono assistere alla partenza dei migliori perché, dicono loro, hanno già dato lo scorso anno.
Ma ci sono o ci fanno?
Ma lo sanno quanti debiti hanno?
Lo sanno che la proprietà non mette nemmeno soldi per le spese ordinarie ?
Lo sanno che vanno avanti a bond ?

E ci meravigliamo pure che questi personaggi rinnegassero il Milan!!!
Questi vivono sul serio in un mondo meraviglioso e si sentono belli, ricchi e ingiocabili.

Qualcuno dica loro che sono morti che camminano/giocano. 
La loro solo partecipazione ai campionati è un'offesa e un modo di barare.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oaktree mica vuole investire nell'inter
> Sarebbe una proprietà tipo elliott, mega rinnovamento dei conti e normalizzazione del bilancio in attesa di futura cessione.
> Con noi c'era poco da tagliare tutto sommato (circa 100 milioni a payroll...), con loro apriti cielo



È peggio di Elliott. Oaktree è il classico fondo rapace che se non rivede il capitale che ha prestato subentra, spolpa ciò che c’è da spolpare e rivende la carcassa.

Elliott invece ha obiettivi più a lungo termine avendo le competenze per risanare per poi rivendere e quindi influire, per un periodo più o meno lungo o breve, sulla gestione delle aziende nelle quali subentra. Il caso Twitter è esemplare in questo senso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

Aggiornamento: commentiamo le due notizie di queste ore 

- Il settlement agreement avrà come obiettivo il raggiungimento delle soglie del 90, 80 e 70% di peso degli stipendi sui ricavi totali rispettivamente per le prossime 3 stagioni.
Pertanto, possiamo dire con ancora più certezza che l'obiettivo inter per la prossima stagione sia un ridimensionamento del payroll tra i 180 e 190 milioni rispetto ai 220 odierni (la non conferma di Perisic è il primissimo passo di quello che verrà) 

- Non umiliate la vostra intelligenza credendo al trio Lautaro Dybala Lukaku: quest'ultimo che non si capisce come o verrebbe pressapoco regalato all'inter con un prestito annuale con caparra intorno ai 10 milioni e DIRITTO DI RISCATTO, visto che l'obbligo andrebbe subito a bilancio, o addirittura RESCINDEREBBE con il Chelsea (quindi dando qualcosa come 40 milioni di tasca sua alla società, visto che è l'ammortamento residuo meno gli emolumenti dovuti).
Se questi tre giocheranno nella stessa squadra, vorrà dire che due tra Barella, Bastoni e Skriniar (e magari pure un Dumfries) sono andati via.
Non date retta ai media pro inter, stanno cercando di lucrare sulle speranze di quei poveracci quando OGNI segnale va in direzione opposta.

I conti non mentono mai, ricordate.
Il mercato fattibile dall'inter lo trovate a pagina 1.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio,*però tutte le squadre vincenti hanno il passivo in rosso sia in italia che in Europa* e non ne ho viste fallire manco una.
> Il lavoro di Elliott è stato encomiabile sia chiaro,però mi sembra aria fritta questa storia dei bilanci visto poi come vanno le cose


I commercialisti di Bayern e Real staranno cadendo dalla sedia leggendo questo…


----------



## Davidoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Questi non accetterebbero la realtà nemmeno se andasse a spiegarglielo Marmotta con una calcolatrice, sono i tifosi più decerebrati che esistano. Continuò a sperare di vederli sprofondare in B, ma hanno troppi santi in paradiso.


----------



## sampapot (30 Maggio 2022)

quindi...il portiere del monza è di proprietà dell'inter??? da sostituire subito!!!!


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


Penso che solo un pazzo spenderebbe 55/60 milioni per Bastoni o 15 per De Vrij quando potrebbe prendersi Bremer a 30.
Per il resto concordo. Hanno dei conti pessimi e migliorarli non è certo impossibile ma se dovessero veramente chiudere con 60 di attivo e dovessimo contrare i 30 spesi per Bremer poi dovrebbero vendere per almeno 90 e anche contando 15 per De Vrij e 15 per Pinamonti (e sono buono perché per me già 10 a testa per entrambi son tanti, Pinamonti ottimo comprimario ma all'Empoli e sicuramente all'Empoli non hanno soldi da buttare e De Vrij cerca il contrattone finale, potrebbe persino farsi un ultimo anno per andarsene a 0) mancherebbero poi 60 milioni.


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2022)

Direi proprio bene ma non benissimo


----------



## uolfetto (31 Maggio 2022)

185 milioni di budget rimane comunque tipo il 25% più del nostro. Una differenza che ti dovrebbe collocare proprio in due gradini differenti come competitività della squadra. Poi fortunatamente questo campionato abbiamo visto che le cose non vanno sempre come sono sulla carta.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Certo che hanno sul groppone dei bei pesi morti.. come detto nell'altro topic, se perdono un titolarissimo dietro e inseriscono Dybala ci saranno ancora anche loro l'anno prossimo ma sarà probabilmente l'ultimo salvo rivoluzioni.
> 
> Secondo me Marotta sa perfettamente che il destino della società è segnato ed è molto simile a quello che è toccato a noi 6 anni fa, rifondazione totale con smantellamento della squadra e qualche anno sabbatico per riprendersi... lui se ne sbatte della programmazione e di quello che sarà dell'Inter dopo di lui e tenta di vincere il più possibile per rifocillare il proprio palmares nell'immediato per poi salutare e lasciare i problemi e la gestione delle macerie alla proprietà e la rovina ai tifosi.


Beh, di certo Marotta non è fesso.


----------



## Raryof (31 Maggio 2022)

Io ho letto che la plus da 60 pippi dovrebbero farla entro il 30 giugno e solo nel mondo dei sogni qualcuno verrebbe ad offrirti 60 mln per un Bastoni qualsiasi e senza aste, sono cifre da Premiere, mercato interno inglese, sono cifre poco credibili pure dopo che hai vinto lo scudo e i tuoi sono tutti ipervalutati.
L'Inter dovrà fare l'80% del mercato fatto di p0, un solo acquisto possibile tra i titolari e solo dopo l'uscita di qualcuno, quello di Gosens coperto da alcune uscite che hanno già messo in conto, Pinamonti o simili, Dybala se lo tengono buono perché è a 0 ma non è il giocatore più appropriato fisicamente al tipo di gioco che fanno da anni.
L'uscita di Bastoni non è credibile, forse 30-35 mln, direzione England, ma non a giugno, l'unico giocatore che potrebbe muovergli davvero il mercato è Barella che gli consentirebbe di non sacrificare l'assetto difensivo e di poter andare su Bremer senza problemi lasciando partire De Vrji per una quindicina di mln.
L'uscita di Barella potrebbe coprire l'entrata di Bremer, Frattesi e forse Scamacca (se riuscissero a piazzargli Pinamonti per 20 mln), un mercato rischioso che potrebbe costargli la stagione, un quinto posto improvviso, ma l'unico modo per uscire da una situazione difficile dove i top sono tutti vecchiotti e in uscita ed ogni anno deve partire un giovane titolare per poter coprire il resto del mercato.
Dybala, injury prone, non è credibile nel gioco di Inzaghi, è una copertura strategica della società che si tiene buoni i tifosi, lui che salta sempre tante partite e che andrebbe a giocare nella posizione del turco, ecco perché stanno cercando di riportare Lukaku all'Inter, perché Lukaku come giocatore darebbe un senso alla struttura di gioco contiana, dove davanti non puoi non giocare con un riferimento di grossa stazza o capace di avere un gioco spalle alla porta, l'unico che potrebbe fare un certo tipo di gioco è Scamacca.
Occhio a Barella perché è il giocatore che Klopp vorrà per ripartire.


----------



## Franz64 (3 Giugno 2022)

Eppure su melmafans si leggono cose da realtà parallela tipo questa:

_Prendi Dybala e Lukaku in attacco;
Vendi Lautaro e De Vrij e incassi 110 ML circa;
Incassi altri 40 ML dagli esuberi (Pinamonti Sensi, Pirola et al.);
Metti in cassaforte i 60 ML chiesti da Zhang e te ne restano 90 per fare mercato (Bremer, Aslani, Udogie, un giovane centrale difensivo di riserva + varie ed eventuali)._


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Eppure su melmafans si leggono cose da realtà parallela tipo questa:
> 
> _Prendi Dybala e Lukaku in attacco;
> Vendi Lautaro e De Vrij e incassi 110 ML circa;
> ...


.... e poi stili il calendario del fantacalcio.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Giugno 2022)

L'importante è che si tengano il cornutaccio turco maledetto e lo paghino profumatamente.

Garanzia di implosione a medio termine.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Eppure su melmafans si leggono cose da realtà parallela tipo questa:
> 
> _Prendi Dybala e Lukaku in attacco;
> Vendi Lautaro e De Vrij e incassi 110 ML circa;
> ...


Vivono in una dimensione parallela.

Sotto questo punto di vista, le montagne russe che abbiamo vissuto tra Galliani+Mirabelli+Leonardo e adesso Maldini hanno creato una bella consapevolezza. Su questo forum si leggono discussioni di ben altro spessore, con osservazioni puntuali argomentate e intelligenti. Capita mille volte di non essere d'accordo, cosa che mi piace, ma praticamente mai mi trovo di fronte ad un commento strano o davvero irrealistico come questo (a parte forse qualche utente che lo fa per scelta e ci sta).


----------



## Solo (3 Giugno 2022)

La prima pagina della Gazzetta di oggi mi sembra la descrizione perfetta del loro mercato... Un cinema... Poi la realtà dirà altre cose...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vivono in una dimensione parallela.
> 
> Sotto questo punto di vista, le montagne russe che abbiamo vissuto tra Galliani+Mirabelli+Leonardo e adesso Maldini hanno creato una bella consapevolezza. Su questo forum si leggono discussioni di ben altro spessore, con osservazioni puntuali argomentate e intelligenti. Capita mille volte di non essere d'accordo, cosa che mi piace, ma praticamente mai mi trovo di fronte ad un commento strano o davvero irrealistico come questo (a parte forse qualche utente che lo fa per scelta e ci sta).


Sai cosa, l'illusione degli interisti è anche fomentata dalla stampa di parte, ultimamente c'è una propaganda quasi a reti unificate per spingere l'Inter durante la stagione e tacere dei problemi sul calciomercato e conti.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vivono in una dimensione parallela.
> 
> Sotto questo punto di vista, le montagne russe che abbiamo vissuto tra Galliani+Mirabelli+Leonardo e adesso Maldini hanno creato una bella consapevolezza. Su questo forum si leggono discussioni di ben altro spessore, con osservazioni puntuali argomentate e intelligenti. Capita mille volte di non essere d'accordo, cosa che mi piace, ma praticamente mai mi trovo di fronte ad un commento strano o davvero irrealistico come questo (a parte forse qualche utente che lo fa per scelta e ci sta).


Potrebbero assumere Cassano e fare il contrario di ciò che dice. 
Aprirebbero un ciclo.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Eppure su melmafans si leggono cose da realtà parallela tipo questa:
> 
> _Prendi Dybala e Lukaku in attacco;
> Vendi Lautaro e De Vrij e incassi 110 ML circa;
> ...


non so gli altri ma udogie è stato tolto dal mercato


----------



## uolfetto (3 Giugno 2022)

Diciamo che io il discorso generale di questa discussione lo condivido. Però il rischio concreto è solo quello di far imbestialire qualcuno che poi verrà a scrivere il classico commento "e questi dovevano fallire secondo i ragionieri". Secondo me il vero punto di svolta sarà il 2024 quando bisogna restituire i soldi ad Oaktree, lì o saltano fuori veramente tanti soldi dalla Cina oppure finiranno in mano al fondo e dovranno tagliare e chiarire la situazione debitoria. Fino a quella data ci sarà solo un taglio progressivo (vedasi accordo con l'Uefa che comunque mi sa che dovremo fare anche noi). Ricordiamo che l'Inter al momento ha un budget nettamente superiore al nostro (e vincere lo scudetto battendo loro e la Juve è stata un'impresa) e quindi nelle prossime due stagioni non mi aspetto affatto un crollo ma solamente un abbassamento che li porterà più o meno sul nostro livello. Poi come già detto nel 2024 o pescano un jolly dalla Cina oppure cambierà tutto con Marotta che andrà via ecc.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Eppure su melmafans si leggono cose da realtà parallela tipo questa:
> 
> _Prendi Dybala e Lukaku in attacco;
> Vendi Lautaro e De Vrij e incassi 110 ML circa;
> ...



Hanno già deciso che Lukaku sarà gratuito


----------



## ilPresidente (3 Giugno 2022)

Davvero il Chelsea cede in prestito gratuito l’ultimo acquisto da oltre 100M e paga metà stipendio?
Oppure davvero Lukaku accetta di guadagnare la metà?
La forza dell’Inter é stata anche la solidità difensiva dei titolari. Togliere in un colpo Perisic, Bastoni e Barella esporrà la squadra a difficoltà. Curioso di vedere Brozovic dopo il rinnovo. Reggerà la baracca oppure con la pancia piena scaricherà i problemi sul cornuto turco?
Onana ha difetti scandalosi e Handanovic si ferma un anno in più per fargli da balia, lo sanno tutti. 
se Marmotta porta +60M e l’Inter tra le prime 2 superando Gli ottavi di CL avrà fatto un capolavoro.
Vedremo. Parleranno i fatti.


----------



## Zenos (3 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Eppure su melmafans si leggono cose da realtà parallela tipo questa:
> 
> _Prendi Dybala e Lukaku in attacco;
> Vendi Lautaro e De Vrij e incassi 110 ML circa;
> ...



Don Pasquale - Vai dallo sciarcuttiere qui alla cantonata,
Toto – Da chi?
Don Pasquale - Dallo sciarcuttiere qui alla cantonata
Totò – E chi è questo sciacquettiere?
Don Pasquale – Il pizzicagnolo, il salumiere!
Totò – Il casatuoglio!
Don Pasquale - Il bottegaio! Gli lasci questa roba in pegno e ti fai dare un chilo e mezzo di spaghetti, non pigliare la pasta grossa che non la digerisco.
Totò – Paquale con questa fame tu digerisci pure le corde di contrabbasso!
Don Pasquale – Ti fai dare un bella buatta di pomodoro perchè a me gli spaghetti piacciono pieni di sugo. A proposito, il sugo come lo facciamo, con la salsiccia?? Con la salsiccia! Ti fai dare un chilogrammo di salsiccia. Non pigliare quella stantia, quella già fatta. C’ha la macchina tritacarne: piglia la pelle taratatà taratatà taratatà. E poi rimaniamo asciutti asciutti, solo spaghetti e salsicce? Vogliamo fare una bella padellata di uova? Uova in padella? Te le mangi, le uova?
Totò – Si, se me le dai me le mangio!
Don Pasquale – Allora 10 uova; assicurati che siano fresche, le agiti, se sono fresche le prendi, se no, desisti; come le vogliamo fare, con la mozzarella? Si, con la mozzarella, le uova vanno fatte con la mozzarella! Ti fai dare mezzo chilogrammo di mozzarelle di Aversa, assicurati che siano buone, pigli queste dita, premi la mozzarella, se cola il latte le prendi, se no desisti. Poi, che altro? Un po’ di frutta fresca. Ecco, ti fai dare pure cinque lire in contanti e vai dirimpetto dal vinaio a nome mio, di Don Pasquale il fotografo, e ti fai dare due litri di Gragnano frizzante, assicurati che sia Gragnano. Tu lo saggi; se è frizzante, lo pigli, se no...
Totò -... desisto!
Don pasquale – Che altro? Tornando a casa, a fianco al portone c’è il tabacchino, prendi due sigari, uno per me e uno per te e il resto me lo porti.
Totò – Pasquale dimmi una cosa: ma qui dentro c’è il paltò di Napoleone?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Diciamo che io il discorso generale di questa discussione lo condivido. Però il rischio concreto è solo quello di far imbestialire qualcuno che poi verrà a scrivere il classico commento "e questi dovevano fallire secondo i ragionieri". Secondo me il vero punto di svolta sarà il 2024 quando bisogna restituire i soldi ad Oaktree, lì o saltano fuori veramente tanti soldi dalla Cina oppure finiranno in mano al fondo e dovranno tagliare e chiarire la situazione debitoria. Fino a quella data ci sarà solo un taglio progressivo (vedasi accordo con l'Uefa che comunque mi sa che dovremo fare anche noi). Ricordiamo che l'Inter al momento ha un budget nettamente superiore al nostro (e vincere lo scudetto battendo loro e la Juve è stata un'impresa) e quindi nelle prossime due stagioni non mi aspetto affatto un crollo ma solamente un abbassamento che li porterà più o meno sul nostro livello. Poi come già detto nel 2024 o pescano un jolly dalla Cina oppure cambierà tutto con Marotta che andrà via ecc.


Come fa ad avere budget superiore che da questa stagione fatturiamo più o meno come loro (range 300M), senza debiti e con un payroll già stabilizzato su valori consoni al fatturato?


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Diciamo che io il discorso generale di questa discussione lo condivido. Però il rischio concreto è solo quello di far imbestialire qualcuno che poi verrà a scrivere il classico commento "e questi dovevano fallire secondo i ragionieri". Secondo me il vero punto di svolta sarà il 2024 quando bisogna restituire i soldi ad Oaktree, lì o saltano fuori veramente tanti soldi dalla Cina oppure finiranno in mano al fondo e dovranno tagliare e chiarire la situazione debitoria. Fino a quella data ci sarà solo un taglio progressivo (vedasi accordo con l'Uefa che comunque mi sa che dovremo fare anche noi). Ricordiamo che l'Inter al momento ha un budget nettamente superiore al nostro (e vincere lo scudetto battendo loro e la Juve è stata un'impresa) e quindi nelle prossime due stagioni non mi aspetto affatto un crollo ma solamente un abbassamento che li porterà più o meno sul nostro livello. Poi come già detto nel 2024 o pescano un jolly dalla Cina oppure cambierà tutto con Marotta che andrà via ecc.


Io seguo il tuo ragionamento, ma se chiuderanno anche questo bilancio a -90 come si legge e non faranno sostanziali riduzioni come dici tu, chiudendo l'anno prossimo ancora nettamente in negativo... chi paga? Perchè a fine anno i conti vanno saldati, pagati stipendi e fornitori, non è che chiudi in negativo e buonanotte.

Quando si legge che il mercato deve chiudere con un saldo positivo di 70 milioni circa, a questo serve. Perchè ad oggi l'Inter non ha riserve, non puo chiudere i bilanci in negativo in questo modo.

Io aspetto di vedere cosa succede. Per me sono messi male male male e sono curioso di capire quali giochi di prestigio intenda fare Marotta per salvare capre e cavoli.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Come fa ad avere budget superiore che da questa stagione fatturiamo più o meno come loro (range 300M), senza debiti e con un payroll già stabilizzato su valori consoni al fatturato?


Fino a questa stagione spendevano un 25/30% più di noi (i soldi credo li mettesse Suning con sponsorizzazioni farlocche dalla Cina). Ok adesso taglieranno ma non è che diventano la Fiorentina, di questo sono sicuro almeno fino al 2024.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io seguo il tuo ragionamento, ma se chiuderanno anche questo bilancio a -90 come si legge e non faranno sostanziali riduzioni come dici tu, chiudendo l'anno prossimo ancora nettamente in negativo... chi paga? Perchè a fine anno i conti vanno saldati, pagati stipendi e fornitori, non è che chiudi in negativo e buonanotte.
> 
> Quando si legge che il mercato deve chiudere con un saldo positivo di 70 milioni circa, a questo serve. Perchè ad oggi l'Inter non ha riserve, non puo chiudere i bilanci in negativo in questo modo.
> 
> Io aspetto di vedere cosa succede. Per me sono messi male male male e sono curioso di capire quali giochi di prestigio intenda fare Marotta per salvare capre e cavoli.


Ma guarda che sono d'accordo, ho detto che in generale condivido. Solo che secondo me fino al 2024 con Marotta si tirerà a campare e non ci sarà un crollo ma un taglio progressivo (già quest'anno per dire era un taglio rispetto al precedente). Poi a quel punto i nodi verranno al pettine. Almeno la mia previsione è questa. Magari sbaglio e scoppia un casino adesso.


----------



## Raryof (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io seguo il tuo ragionamento, ma se chiuderanno anche questo bilancio a -90 come si legge e non faranno sostanziali riduzioni come dici tu, chiudendo l'anno prossimo ancora nettamente in negativo... chi paga? Perchè a fine anno i conti vanno saldati, pagati stipendi e fornitori, non è che chiudi in negativo e buonanotte.
> 
> Quando si legge che il mercato deve chiudere con un saldo positivo di 70 milioni circa, a questo serve. Perchè ad oggi l'Inter non ha riserve, non puo chiudere i bilanci in negativo in questo modo.
> 
> Io aspetto di vedere cosa succede. Per me sono messi male male male e sono curioso di capire quali giochi di prestigio intenda fare Marotta per salvare capre e cavoli.


Occhio che qui non è questione di conti o cifre, vendi e allora compri, qui è questione che mentre ti ridimensioni devi rimanere competitivo, non puoi sbagliare praticamente nulla, sistema di gioco, quel colpo che magari riesci a fare, non puoi sbagliare i giocatori che verranno ceduti, non puoi sbagliare una valutazione e devi sperare che Napoli, Roma, Atalanta e pure Lazio stecchino la stagione o non trovino una solidità migliore della tua che ogni anno viene scalfita da un'uscita importante o due.
Questi sono aggrappati al mercato prepandemico fatto nel 2019 e gennaio 2020, quella solidità che gli ha dato Conte li ha fatti diventare contender per un paio di anni, ma i conti non sono a posto, le cessioni ci saranno sempre e quest'anno avevano bisogno come del pane di beccare il primo posto e la prima fascia, ora non si sa cosa combineranno, probabilmente un nome lo prenderanno, sono obbligati ad arrivare almeno quarti, non c'è pezza, se seccano una stagione smettono di sopravvivere e avranno anche risorse in meno.
Ciò che non è bello è che per disastrare i conti abbiano vissuto per anni di acquisti impossibili, di sponsorizzazioni fittizie e ormai scadute, ma adesso dovranno dimostrare di essere all'altezza del mercato, di essere all'altezza di una squadra da scudetto!!? come conti non sono all'altezza nemmeno di partecipare alla Champions ma questo non lo hanno ancora capito perché ciò che non sentono, dal punto di vista finanziario, lo nascondono con una squadra competitiva che ad oggi sembra giocarsela ancora per lo scudetto (ad oggi, vediamo a fine mercato).
Per me il giochino dura finché dietro non passano avanti, c'è da capire se vorranno ancora sentirsi campioni e seguire la scia del Milan o falliranno e prenderanno la batosta subito, probabilissimo che cerchino il colpaccio Lukaku ma vediamo come, ogni cosa che faranno, di oltre, li metterà a rischio, magari non subito ma più avanti, quando ci sarà da saldare il debito e ci sarà una squadra nei costi non ridimensionata e sempre lì a giocarsela con risorse fittizie e debiti spaventosi.
Un'azienda così, fallita, in questo calcio, con certi costi, non si risanerà mai, ricordatevi di questo, per me il punto di non ritorno lo hanno superato da un pezzo.
Avrebbero potuto salvarsi? sì. farsi diversi quinti e sesti posti, tagliare i costi, ridurre le spese, evitare p0 e puntare sui giovani, non lo hanno fatto mentre lo stavamo cominciando a fare noi e nel frattempo, la Champs e i fondi garantiti in più li hanno spinti nel desiderio di sentirsi ancora importanti, mentre noi invece sembravamo persi nell'oblio.
L'anno scorso è arrivato il punto di contatto che si era perso di vista negli anni prima (siamo stati in lotta nonostante fossimo molto più indietro), gli anni del Giannino puro, dei gol di Brignoli ecc, molto strano in effetti, dove una grande Inter in Champions da anni e con Lukaku davanti dopo parecchi anni di Champions stabile ha vinto, VINTO, lo scudetto, ma non dei conti, questo punto di contatto con sorpasso l'anno dopo, cioè quest'anno, è qualcosa di eccezzionale ma che dimostra quanto sia stato sbagliato in una gestione e quanto si sia lavorato bene per arrivare poi a quella vittoria, identica, che a qualcuno è costato lacrime e sangue e ad altri la via per il ritorno alla stabilità economica e sportiva.
A parità di scudetto ormai il gap strutturale sembra evidente eppure, sulla carta, siamo entrambe da scudo, con grandi giocatori, eppure... noi già passati da un fondo ad un proprietario che valorizzerà il brand e la struttura già creata, predisposta ad una crescita favolosa, loro ancora con scadenze, debiti, poca chiarezza sul futuro, sullo stadio, chi ha fatto meglio? chi meriterebbe la mazzata dopo tutti questi anni?


----------



## Andre96 (3 Giugno 2022)

Allora, ricapitolando.
Tra Sportmediaset, video su YouTube e relativo commenti, Twitter, arriviamo alle seguenti conclusioni:
- tutti vogliono rimanere assolutamente, in beffe ai giornalisti che dicono che bisogna vendere uno tra Bastoni, Barella e Lautaro, perché loro hanno assicurato di non voler andare via.
- senza vendere nessuno hanno già comprato, ufficialmente, Bremer e Dybala e stanno per comprare Lukaku, Asllani e l'armeno.
- così come tutti vogliono rimanere, tutti vogliono venire. Origi è stato offerto a mezza Europa e si è dovuto accontentare del Milan, non come Dybala che ha scelto lui stesso l'Inter come unica destinazione desiderata. Bremer se non andasse all'Inter è impossibile che andrebbe al Milan perché nel caso andrebbe al PSG che lo coprirebbe d'oro. Perché non ci va direttamente? Vuole l'Inter come tutti gli altri, chiaro.
- ricordiamo, tutto questo senza vendere nessuno.

Che dire. Complimenti a loro. A me la cosa che davvero lascia di stucco, ma nemmeno tanto visti i soggetti, è quanto siano arroganti. Ci sta essere tifoso e ci sta sostenere la propria squadra, ma qua sono tutti pessimisti senza motivo e anche chi è realista o ottimista non è di certo arrogante. Questi invece pare non abbiano alcun debito, pensano che i giornalisti si inventino che sono obbligati a cedere e che siano contro di loro.
A questo punto penso che sarebbero così anche se giocassero in C. Senza speranze e addirittura vomitevoli.


----------



## Solo (3 Giugno 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Allora, ricapitolando.
> Tra Sportmediaset, video su YouTube e relativo commenti, Twitter, arriviamo alle seguenti conclusioni:
> - tutti vogliono rimanere assolutamente, in beffe ai giornalisti che dicono che bisogna vendere uno tra Bastoni, Barella e Lautaro, perché loro hanno assicurato di non voler andare via.
> - senza vendere nessuno hanno già comprato, ufficialmente, Bremer e Dybala e stanno per comprare Lukaku, Asllani e l'armeno.
> ...


Io non penso proprio che si fermeranno ad una singola cessione di un big... Mi sembra di rivedere lo stesso copione di 12 mesi fa... Vedremo. 

Di sicuro hanno il culo che i gobbi gli han lasciato Dybala che non ha alternative all'Inter visto che all'estero le big non se lo filano... Sicuramente rispetto a Sanchez è un bell'upgrade. Anche l'armeno seppur un colpo da canna del gas sarebbe comunque meglio di Vidal o Vecino. 

Non ho dubbi che riusciranno a mettere una toppa anche quest'anno e restare tranquillamente nelle prime quattro. Per lo scudetto invece vedremo quale sarà la rosa a inizio campionato.


----------



## malos (3 Giugno 2022)

Vari giornalisti sostengono che del bond di oaktree di 300 e passa a Lussemburgo siano rimasti circa 200. Che i tifosi vorrebbero fossero immessi ora nell'inter per evitare cessioni dolorose e sistemare i conti ma gli Zang vogliono tenerli perchè non vorrebbero perdere il club sperando in tempi migliori.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

Sul fronte melme intanto si registra un vistoso nervosismo : non accettano nemmeno minimamente l'idea di cessioni illustri.
Inizia a circolare con forza anche il #suningout.
Pare si fossero fatti la bocca al tridente laureato-dybala-lubamba più qualche altro innesto tipo Bremer e zero cessioni.

L'isola di peter pan ormai è piena di intervaristi.
Sold out.

Vogliono che zhang venda.
Ok, ma chi compra?
Gli ingiocabili sono anche alienati.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Vari giornalisti sostengono che del bond di oaktree di 300 e passa a Lussemburgo siano rimasti circa 200. Che i tifosi vorrebbero fossero immessi ora nell'inter per evitare cessioni dolorose e sistemare i conti ma gli Zang vogliono tenerli perchè non vorrebbero perdere il club sperando in tempi migliori.


Soldi che servono per le spese ordinarie.


----------



## Raryof (5 Giugno 2022)

Dal malcontento che si respira penso che tra poco tempo saluteranno Barella e pure Bastoni, hanno bisogno di fare 2 grosse cessioni per avere un po' di respiro, molti non mettono in conto l'acquisto di Gosens, 25 mln, mica regalato.
Eppure sentendo alcuni sembra che debbano semplicemente chiudere a 0 Dybala e Lukaku, nessuna cessione, tanto a che serve no? arrivano tutti gratis, ingaggi strapagati e pesantissimi ma gratis... SECONDO LORO.
Comunque quelli che vorrebbero sbolognare sono ancora lì, se li spediscono li devono pagare, pagare clausole, sempre soldi, ma questi sono i giocatori presi a 0 o invendibili, come Dzeko, Sanchez, pure Correa ha toppato e lo hanno pure pagato bene, quest'anno gli arriverà una botta forte ed è logico che per un Barella che uscirà entrerà un Frattesi (regalato e con contropartite dentro).
Secondo loro nessuno se ne vuole andare, si incatenato per rimanere, ma è giugno e presto arriveranno le prime operazioni simpatiche..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dal malcontento che si respira penso che tra poco tempo saluteranno Barella e pure Bastoni, hanno bisogno di fare 2 grosse cessioni per avere un po' di respiro, molti non mettono in conto l'acquisto di Gosens, 25 mln, mica regalato.
> Eppure sentendo alcuni sembra che debbano semplicemente chiudere a 0 Dybala e Lukaku, nessuna cessione, tanto a che serve no? arrivano tutti gratis, ingaggi strapagati e pesantissimi ma gratis... SECONDO LORO.
> Comunque quelli che vorrebbero sbolognare sono ancora lì, se li spediscono li devono pagare, pagare clausole, sempre soldi, ma questi sono i giocatori presi a 0 o invendibili, come Dzeko, Sanchez, pure Correa ha toppato e lo hanno pure pagato bene, quest'anno gli arriverà una botta forte ed è logico che per un Barella che uscirà entrerà un Frattesi (regalato e con contropartite dentro).
> Secondo loro nessuno se ne vuole andare, si incatenato per rimanere, ma è giugno e presto arriveranno le prime operazioni simpatiche..


Ho messo la birretta in frigo e i pop corn in caldo.
Ora mi diverto io.

Anche perché, sempre secondo loro, il nostro scudetto è stato vinto sculando e torneremo al quinto posto.

Il tifoso interista è fantastico.


----------



## Solo (5 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dal malcontento che si respira penso che tra poco tempo saluteranno Barella e pure Bastoni, hanno bisogno di fare 2 grosse cessioni per avere un po' di respiro, molti non mettono in conto l'acquisto di Gosens, 25 mln, mica regalato.
> Eppure sentendo alcuni sembra che debbano semplicemente chiudere a 0 Dybala e Lukaku, nessuna cessione, tanto a che serve no? arrivano tutti gratis, ingaggi strapagati e pesantissimi ma gratis... SECONDO LORO.
> Comunque quelli che vorrebbero sbolognare sono ancora lì, se li spediscono li devono pagare, pagare clausole, sempre soldi, ma questi sono i giocatori presi a 0 o invendibili, come Dzeko, Sanchez, pure Correa ha toppato e lo hanno pure pagato bene, quest'anno gli arriverà una botta forte ed è logico che per un Barella che uscirà entrerà un Frattesi (regalato e con contropartite dentro).
> Secondo loro nessuno se ne vuole andare, si incatenato per rimanere, ma è giugno e presto arriveranno le prime operazioni simpatiche..


Uno andrà via entro fine giugno imho. Il secondo probabilmente a luglio, o al massimo ad agosto. Ma penso più luglio perché avranno bisogno di un po' di grana per fare qualcosa in entrata.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho notato che in questi giorni si sta dicendo la qualunque sul mercato della seconda squadra di Milano: visto che avevo un po' di tempo libero ho buttato giù una tabella dettagliata dei conti dell'Inter, similmente a come fatto con quelli del Milan, al 1 luglio 2022.
> In tal modo, potremo capire meglio insieme quali sono le vere possibilità della nostra rivale, quali scenari di mercato sono possibili e quanto si ridimensioneranno.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2366
> ...


La seconda squadra di Milano è il Monza


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Giugno 2022)

Dall'aria che tira mi sono fatto queste idee (abbastanza in linea con le mie previsioni) 

- Bastoni è bello che impacchettato, hanno già concluso e devono solo ufficializzare probabilmente a luglio 
- Bremer difficilmente andrà da loro, piu probabile in premier o da noi 
- Dybala verrà sicuro, ma prima devono trovare una maniera per sbolognare i due cileni (e sembra che non vogliano dargli quei 8-10 milioni di rescissione consensuale) 
- Se arriva la coppia Lukaku-Dybala, il secondo sacrificato sarà Lautaro. Altrimenti cercheranno di cavarsela spedendo magari Dumfries. 

Fossi uno sfinterista, al momento mi augurerei che arrivi Dybala, che Lukaku stia lontano dalla Pinetina, che la società si limiti a cedere solo Bastoni e uno tra Dumfries e De Vrij oltre alla perdita di Perisic. 
Si preparino psicologicamente ad un Denayer dietro, non certo a Bremer. 
Se prendono Lukaku e danno via Lautaro fanno la stupidaggine del secolo, perchè dovranno spendere 20 milioni di prestito oneroso e di fatto mezzo obbligarsi ad un riscatto sui 60 milioni il prossimo anno che gli taglierà le gambe.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dall'aria che tira mi sono fatto queste idee (abbastanza in linea con le mie previsioni)
> 
> - Bastoni è bello che impacchettato, hanno già concluso e devono solo ufficializzare probabilmente a luglio
> - Bremer difficilmente andrà da loro, piu probabile in premier o da noi
> ...


Da ingiocabili a insolventi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Giugno 2022)

E stanno portando a casa Bellanova,uno che ci poteva fare moooolto comodo,dal momento che era un nostro primavera


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E stanno portando a casa Bellanova,uno che ci poteva fare moooolto comodo,dal momento che era un nostro primavera


Preferisco Calabria e Florenzi, è un TD, non un TS che ci serve.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Preferisco Calabria e Florenzi, è un TD, non un TS che ci serve.



Ci serve assolutamente un TS come sostituto di Theo,ma anche a destra non siamo messi benissimo.
Calabria quest'anno ha giocato abbastanza male,tanto da ricordare il Calabria di 2-3-4 anni fa. Tornerà mai quello della stagione passata ?
E Florenzi (31anni) si è riscattato solo nell'ultima parte di stagione.

Bellanova (motorino 22enne) non è un 33enne inutile come l'ex milan Darmian,dispiacerebbe vederlo con la maglia delle melme.


----------



## Andre96 (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci serve assolutamente un TS come sostituto di Theo,ma anche a destra non siamo messi benissimo.
> Calabria quest'anno ha giocato abbastanza male,tanto da ricordare il Calabria di 2-3-4 anni fa. Tornerà mai quello della stagione passata ?
> E Florenzi (31anni) si è riscattato solo nell'ultima parte di stagione.
> 
> Bellanova (motorino 22enne) non è un 33enne inutile come l'ex milan Darmian,dispiacerebbe vederlo con la maglia delle melme.


Tifa Inda. Sta bene lì.
Inoltre abbiamo talmente tanto da fare che non penso sia la priorità spendere 10 milioni per il terzino destro, promettente o meno.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci serve assolutamente un TS come sostituto di Theo,ma anche a destra non siamo messi benissimo.
> Calabria quest'anno ha giocato abbastanza male,tanto da ricordare il Calabria di 2-3-4 anni fa. Tornerà mai quello della stagione passata ?
> E Florenzi (31anni) si è riscattato solo nell'ultima parte di stagione.
> 
> Bellanova (motorino 22enne) non è un 33enne inutile come l'ex milan Darmian,dispiacerebbe vederlo con la maglia delle melme.


Bellanova é un bel giocatore, ma é fatta o é la solita trattativa? Di che formula parliamo? Non te lo danno con le noccioline, anche se in Serie B. Comunque per ora mi tengo Calabria (capitano) e Florenzi, ma sarebbe stato bello bloccarlo, anche per il discorso liste.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Giugno 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Tifa Inda. Sta bene lì.
> Inoltre abbiamo talmente tanto da fare che non penso sia la priorità spendere 10 milioni per il terzino destro, promettente o meno.


Poi magari ci ritroveremo ad elemosinare per un Cristante qualunque per la questione liste,oppure il solito Pessina  



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bellanova é un bel giocatore, ma é fatta o é la solita trattativa? Di che formula parliamo? Non te lo danno con le noccioline, anche se in Serie B. Comunque per ora mi tengo Calabria (capitano) e Florenzi, ma sarebbe stato bello bloccarlo, anche per il discorso liste.


Operazione praticamente chiusa,così dicono.
10 milioni più bonus


----------



## Andre96 (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poi magari ci ritroveremo ad elemosinare per un Cristante qualunque per la questione liste,oppure il solito Pessina
> 
> 
> Operazione praticamente chiusa,così dicono.
> 10 milioni più bonus


Sì ma queste sono ipotesi che facciamo noi. Abbiamo i fondi per spendere 10 milioni + bonus per una riserva a destra? Mi pare ci sia da rifare l'attacco, nonchè sostituire i partenti a 0 in difesa e a centrocampo, oltre al terzino sinistro. Avesse giocato a sinistra ti avrei anche dato ragione, però oggettivamente sono troppi soldi per uno che gioca a destra dove bene o male non c'è alcuna priorità. Vedremo cosa faranno per la questione liste.
Cioè onestamente se devo piangere per sto viziato interista che è scappato in Francia e che non costa manco poco, faccio prima a spegnere tutto fino ad agosto 
P.s. L'Inter perchè lo prende? Per fare la riserva a Dumfries?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poi magari ci ritroveremo ad elemosinare per un Cristante qualunque per la questione liste,oppure il solito Pessina
> 
> 
> Operazione praticamente chiusa,così dicono.
> 10 milioni più bonus


Lo escludo, a parte che Cristante non ha senso nel nostro centrocampo, comunque abbiamo Calabria, Pobega, Plizzari torna a fare il terzo (com'era quest'anno prima che si rompesse il ginocchio) e poi sarà uno tra Gabbia e D. Maldini. Poi francamente Bellanova ha fatto il primo anno in A al Cagliari retrocesso, non mostrando cose incredibili, da qui a preferirlo a Calabria e Florenzi (due nazionali) sarei più prudente.

Noi siamo messi peggio sui nation formed, dato che escono simultaneamente Mirante, Romagnoli e Kessié.

Ma se dicono (giornalisti interisti, mica io) che se non esce qualcuno non entra nessuno (e si parla di P0 a oggi), i cash per comprare senza prima vendere non ci sono e di sicuro non li piazzano per un acquisto di completamento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Giugno 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> P.s. L'Inter perchè lo prende? Per fare la riserva a Dumfries?



Si,pare vogliano spostare Darmian a sinistra (con Di Marco) per sostituire Perisic.
E dato che siamo nella discussione dei "soldi in tasca all'inda",non escluderei neanche una partenza di Dumfries per fare cassa (infatti pare che il Bayer Monaco possa offrire dai 30 ai 40M per quella faccia di ulo olandese  )


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,pare vogliano spostare Darmian a sinistra (con Di Marco) per sostituire Perisic.
> E dato che siamo nella discussione dei "soldi in tasca all'inda",non escluderei neanche una partenza di Dumfries per fare cassa (infatti pare che il Bayer Monaco possa offrire dai 30 ai 40M per quella faccia di ulo olandese  )


Mi pare strano, hanno già Gosens che comunque non è Perisic e non lavora il terzino avversario come il croato.
Se prendono Bellanova significa che Dumfries parte, più facile prenderne 30 da lui piuttosto che da Bastoni, certo, è un ridimensionamento pazzesco perché non vedo la personalità in lui per giocare a certi livelli senza sentire la pressione.
Sono curioso di capire se cercheranno di rimanere competitivi per vincere o si accontenteranno della top 4, ma non vedo come possano rimanere ancora competitivi dopo una sessione estiva di lacrime e sangue, proprio come sistema di gioco, sulla carta dovrebbero avere 7-8 punti in meno l'anno prossimo che Perisic gli garantiva.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci serve assolutamente un TS come sostituto di Theo,ma anche a destra non siamo messi benissimo.
> Calabria quest'anno ha giocato abbastanza male,tanto da ricordare il Calabria di 2-3-4 anni fa. Tornerà mai quello della stagione passata ?
> E Florenzi (31anni) si è riscattato solo nell'ultima parte di stagione.
> 
> Bellanova (motorino 22enne) non è un 33enne inutile come l'ex milan Darmian,dispiacerebbe vederlo con la maglia delle melme.


Calabria, Florenzi e Kalulu. Siamo stra coperti.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Giugno 2022)

Io continuo a pensare che la squadra che sta facendo l'Inter per la prossima stagione sarà molto competitiva, almeno a livello di serie A.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che la squadra che sta facendo l'Inter per la prossima stagione sarà molto competitiva, almeno a livello di serie A.


Anche io ne sono convinto. Anche se i conti non lo direbbero, alla fine questi cascano sempre in piedi...


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che la squadra che sta facendo l'Inter per la prossima stagione sarà molto competitiva, almeno a livello di serie A.


Probabile, ma hanno ancora un grosso deficit da sanare e probabilmente rivoluzioneranno la difesa pur di trattenere ancora una stagione Lautaro. Se ipoteticamente vendessero Dunfries e DeVrij non basterebbe, sarebbero costretti a far cassa anche con Bastoni.

E poi c'è sempre da sostituire Perisic che quest'anno è stato fondamentale.


----------



## mil77 (6 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma hanno ancora un grosso deficit da sanare e probabilmente rivoluzioneranno la difesa pur di trattenere ancora una stagione Lautaro. Se ipoteticamente vendessero Dunfries e DeVrij non basterebbe, sarebbero costretti a far cassa anche con Bastoni.
> 
> E poi c'è sempre da sostituire Perisic che quest'anno è stato fondamentale.


Beh ma che va via Bastoni l'ha praticamente detto il suo procuratore....poi si parla di partenza di Dumfries e l'Inter vorrebbe sbolognare anche De Vrij perchè al suo posto ha già praticamente preso Bremer.


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma hanno ancora un grosso deficit da sanare e probabilmente rivoluzioneranno la difesa pur di trattenere ancora una stagione Lautaro. Se ipoteticamente vendessero Dunfries e DeVrij non basterebbe, sarebbero costretti a far cassa anche con Bastoni.
> 
> E poi c'è sempre da sostituire Perisic che quest'anno è stato fondamentale.


Per me, il loro piano è il seguente:
Cessioni: De Vrji (difficile ma non impossibile), Bastoni (credo sia già di Conte) e Dumfries. L'obiettivo (meglio dire speranza) è incassare un centone, tipo 15+60+30. Paradossalmente, la cessione più semplice sembra quella di Bastoni che è giovane, forte e ha in Conte un grande estimatore. Piazzare De Vrji a 15 e Dumfries a 30, beh auguri!
Acquisti: Bremer a 30 (pare ci sia il Newcastle), Acerbi a 0 e Bellanova sui 10

Dybala/Miki hanno già l'accordo ma non arrivano fino a che non partono Sanchez/Vidal (cercando una soluzione per NON pagare la penale di uscita).

Saldo di 60 mln come richiesto dalla proprietà. Rosa comunque competitiva ma che perde l'intera catena di sinistra.
Lukaku semplicemente impossibile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Per me, il loro piano è il seguente:
> Cessioni: De Vrji (difficile ma non impossibile), Bastoni (credo sia già di Conte) e Dumfries. L'obiettivo (meglio dire speranza) è incassare un centone, tipo 15+60+30. Paradossalmente, la cessione più semplice sembra quella di Bastoni che è giovane, forte e ha in Conte un grande estimatore. Piazzare De Vrji a 15 e Dumfries a 30, beh auguri!
> Acquisti: Bremer a 30 (pare ci sia il Newcastle), Acerbi a 0 e Bellanova sui 10
> 
> ...


se veramente riescono a vendere bastoni a 60 mil, gli interisti dovrebbero fare una statua in onore di conte


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se veramente riescono a vendere bastoni a 60 mil, gli interisti dovrebbero fare una statua in onore di conte


Incredibile. Se si considerano le qualità e l'utilità Bastoni è da evitare sopra i 30M. Ormai da un paio di anni si è creata un'hype mostruosa su Bastoni, se vado a leggere i commenti nei vari forum Inglesi lo vorrebbero tutti. C'è chi parla di nuovo Nesta, nuovo Maldini e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se veramente riescono a vendere bastoni a 60 mil, gli interisti dovrebbero fare una statua in onore di conte


Io finché non vedo, non credo. Certo con un fesso come Paratici di mezzo tutto è possibile...


----------



## Andre96 (6 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Se si considerano le qualità e l'utilità Bastoni è da evitare sopra i 30M. Ormai da un paio di anni si è creata un'hype mostruosa su Bastoni, se vado a leggere i commenti nei vari forum Inglesi lo vorrebbero tutti. C'è chi parla di nuovo Nesta, nuovo Maldini e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


Nuovo Bonucci...


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se veramente riescono a vendere bastoni a 60 mil, gli interisti dovrebbero fare una statua in onore di conte





Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Se si considerano le qualità e l'utilità Bastoni è da evitare sopra i 30M. Ormai da un paio di anni si è creata un'hype mostruosa su Bastoni, se vado a leggere i commenti nei vari forum Inglesi lo vorrebbero tutti. C'è chi parla di nuovo Nesta, nuovo Maldini e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


Ma io sono perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Perchè spendere 60 mln per un giocatore forte ma non un fenomeno assoluto come Bastoni? Infatti ho scritto "il loro piano o meglio dire speranza".


Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io finché non vedo, non credo.* Certo con un fesso come Paratici di mezzo tutto è possibile...*


Amico, hai il dono della sintesi. Bravo!


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Giugno 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Perchè spendere 60 mln per un giocatore forte ma non un fenomeno assoluto come Bastoni? Infatti ho scritto "il loro piano o meglio dire speranza".
> 
> Amico, hai il dono della sintesi. Bravo!


Per la cronaca, Bastoni vale 25/30M, ma penso proprio che riusciranno a venderlo a +50M. La mia unica speranza è che Lukaku abbia insegnato qualcosa a quei polli Inglesi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Giugno 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Per me, il loro piano è il seguente:
> Cessioni: De Vrji (difficile ma non impossibile), Bastoni (credo sia già di Conte) e Dumfries. L'obiettivo (meglio dire speranza) è incassare un centone, tipo 15+60+30. Paradossalmente, la cessione più semplice sembra quella di Bastoni che è giovane, forte e ha in Conte un grande estimatore. Piazzare De Vrji a 15 e Dumfries a 30, beh auguri!
> Acquisti: Bremer a 30 (pare ci sia il Newcastle), Acerbi a 0 e Bellanova sui 10
> 
> ...



un mercato del genere è un altro mercato con visione a 12 mesi. Ed è quello che faranno probabilmente cercando di vendere Bastoni, Pinamonti e uno tra DeVrj e Dumfries se hanno offerte, per recuperare un centinaio di milioni se gli va bene. Costo rosa annuale della gestione ordinaria praticamente immutato o in lievissima diminuzione ma plusvalenze da cessioni che coprono i rossi. L'anno prossimo sono nella stessa identica situazione, con un -100 a bilancio da ripianare con la cessione di Lautaro. Alla fine so già i commenti del tipo "avete visto, dovevano fallire e sono ancora competitivi" ma è una gestione completamente deleteria di una società che tira oramai a campare.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Giugno 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Nuovo Bonucci...


Anche qui. Hype clamoroso per cosa poi? Si parlava di 60-70M dal City... Ovviamente mai visti ne sentiti.


----------



## darden (6 Giugno 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Per me, il loro piano è il seguente:
> Cessioni: De Vrji (difficile ma non impossibile), Bastoni (credo sia già di Conte) e Dumfries. L'obiettivo (meglio dire speranza) è incassare un centone, tipo 15+60+30. Paradossalmente, la cessione più semplice sembra quella di Bastoni che è giovane, forte e ha in Conte un grande estimatore. Piazzare De Vrji a 15 e Dumfries a 30, beh auguri!
> Acquisti: Bremer a 30 (pare ci sia il Newcastle), Acerbi a 0 e Bellanova sui 10
> 
> ...



Secondo me invece in difesa e sulle fasce perdono troppo se fanno così, soprattutto in termini di lunghezza rosa perchè praticamente come sostituti dei centrali hai solo D'Ambrosio e Di Marco. E il secondo è anche l'unico sostituto di Gosens che non sai come torna.


DC --> Skriniar, Bastoni, De Vriji, Ranocchia, D'Ambrosio, Di Marco --> Skriniar, Bremer, Acerbi, D'Ambrosio, Di Marco
DX --> Dumfries ,Darmian , D'Ambrosio -->Darmian, Bellanova, D'Ambrosio
SX --> Perisic,Di Marco, Kolarov, Gosens --> Gosens, Di Marco


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> un mercato del genere è un altro mercato con visione a 12 mesi. Ed è quello che faranno probabilmente cercando di vendere Bastoni, Pinamonti e uno tra DeVrj e Dumfries se hanno offerte, per recuperare un centinaio di milioni se gli va bene. Costo rosa annuale della gestione ordinaria praticamente immutato o in lievissima diminuzione ma plusvalenze da cessioni che coprono i rossi. L'anno prossimo sono nella stessa identica situazione, con un -100 a bilancio da ripianare con la cessione di Lautaro. Alla fine so già i commenti del tipo "avete visto, dovevano fallire e sono ancora competitivi" ma è una gestione completamente deleteria di una società che tira oramai a campare.


finche poi non ci sara piu nessuno di buono da vendere, ma per il tifoso medio marotta continuera ad essere il mago del mercato mentre tutta la colpa ricadra sui cinesi pezzenti


----------



## darden (6 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> finche poi non ci sara piu nessuno di buono da vendere, ma per il tifoso medio marotta continuera ad essere il mago del mercato mentre tutta la colpa ricadra sui cinesi pezzenti



Vabbè ma loro non hanno consapevolezza, se vedi il thread dell'Inter che vorrebbero c'è anche chi mette una squadra completamente confermata con in più Lukaku + Dybala + Bremer...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> finche poi non ci sara piu nessuno di buono da vendere, ma per il tifoso medio marotta continuera ad essere il mago del mercato mentre tutta la colpa ricadra sui cinesi pezzenti


Marotta è obbligato a vendere, e davanti si trova due strade: 
1. ridurre i costi della gestione ordinaria ripartendo dai giovani (strada molto rischiosa nel breve periodo ma che può creare sostenibilità e un ciclo nel medio periodo - come abbiamo fatto noi). 
2. Tirare a campare, comprando p0 costosi come Dybala e Mikitarian e Acerbi, che garantiscono risultati sportivi nel breve ma che non cambiano di una virgola i costi ordinari della rosa. 

Sono sicuro che sceglieranno la seconda strada, anche perchè la prima è difficilissima da seguire. Al Milan si è fatto un miracolo, tagliando del 40% i costi e migliorando i risultati sportivi fino allo scudetto conquistato ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Marotta è obbligato a vendere, e davanti si trova due strade:
> 1. ridurre i costi della gestione ordinaria ripartendo dai giovani (strada molto rischiosa nel breve periodo ma che può creare sostenibilità e un ciclo nel medio periodo - come abbiamo fatto noi).
> 2. Tirare a campare, comprando p0 costosi come Dybala e Mikitarian e Acerbi, che garantiscono risultati sportivi nel breve ma che non cambiano di una virgola i costi ordinari della rosa.
> 
> Sono sicuro che sceglieranno la seconda strada, anche perchè la prima è difficilissima da seguire. Al Milan si è fatto un miracolo, tagliando del 40% i costi e migliorando i risultati sportivi fino allo scudetto conquistato ciliegina sulla torta


Marmotta non è in grado di seguire la prima strada e forse non vuole neppure perché tanto potrebbe non esserci più l' anno prossimo o tra due anni. La seconda strada rischia di creare più danni di quanto pensiamo. Basta qualche variabile alla voce infortuni o un rendimento non in linea di un paio di giocatori chiave e si può finire anche fuori dalla zona Champions.


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2022)

Sempre bello leggere di un mercato in entrata partendo da 0 e senza contare i soldi che dovranno dare per cacciare diversi giocatori in attacco o per Gosens, che spettacolo, che poi 60 mln secchi solo di plusvalenza e di super cessioni voglio vedere come salteranno fuori e sì, se gli andrà bene sarà un altro mercato da "ci vediamo tra 12 mesi" mentre tra 24 ci saranno scadenze ben più distruttive, nel 2024 si devono preparare al passaggio ad oaktree mentre oggi i cinesi cercano di rimanere competitivi per non perdere valore come brand, sempre senza pensare troppo ai debiti o ai conti disastrati soprattutto dalla loro gestione, facile oggi fare la contender dopo che per anni hai aumentato i costi in maniera anche fittizia o prendendo i giocatori per 12 mesi, senza avere nemmeno i soldi o le garanzie giuste, ma fin quando potranno farlo? e soprattutto, ma perché non hanno vinto lo scudo quest'anno?
Bastoni è un giocatore che vive di rendita da qualche anno ma a livello di personalità sta scendendo proprio ora, adesso non solo va in campo ma vuole pure fare sempre di più, è uno di quei giocatori che in Serie A non andrebbero oltre i 22 mln di valutazione e che non hanno quella fisicità per poter andare via come il pane all'estero, non è un Udogie, un Bremer, tutti giocatori che potenzialmente hanno più mercato e possono avere interesse maggiore soprattutto all'estero.
Bastoni per me rimarrà un mistero, ma rimarrà un mistero pure Dumfries, pagato 12, 5 mln e ora ne dovrebbe valere 35? ma dove? ne fai 20-22 e non hai guadagno, ma lo vale lo stesso pure per Bastoni, pagato 31 anni fa oggi non lo vendi per più di 30 mln, ma secondo tutti con queste 2 cessioni + De Vrai ci sarà un attivo di 60 mln, auguri, forse non basterebbe nemmeno triplicare il loro valore infatti avranno la necessità di cedere Barella che darebbe sicuramente più respiro e permetterebbe di assorbire meglio l'acquisto di Gosens e di quei giocatori presi a poco o a 0 come Bellanova, Mkhtarian e Dybala, tutti assolutamente invendibili nei prossimi anni.
E io più penso a Dybala più mi vien da ridere, Dybala messo a giocare in una squadra fisica ne gioca forse 1/3, tanti rischi e nessun Kalulu in vista, nessun giocatore veramente futuribile che non possa essere considerato un asset per sopravvivere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Marmotta non è in grado di seguire la prima strada e forse non vuole neppure perché tanto potrebbe non esserci più l' anno prossimo o tra due anni. La seconda strada rischia di creare più danni di quanto pensiamo. Basta qualche variabile alla voce infortuni o un rendimento non in linea di un paio di giocatori chiave e si può finire anche fuori dalla zona Champions.


la prima non gli conviene, andando a prendere i dybala i miki ecc avra sempre l'alibi: "io i campioni li voglio prendere ma sono i cinesi brutti e cattivi che non me lo permettono".


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Marmotta non è in grado di seguire la prima strada e forse non vuole neppure perché tanto potrebbe non esserci più l' anno prossimo o tra due anni. La seconda strada rischia di creare più danni di quanto pensiamo. Basta qualche variabile alla voce infortuni o un rendimento non in linea di un paio di giocatori chiave e si può finire anche fuori dalla zona Champions.


Concordo. Noi siamo riusciti solo perché alla testa c'è Maldini, uno che ovviamente non pensa di non esserci tra due o tre anni... uno che è in qualche modo legato al Milan a vita.

I dirigenti normalmente pensano a oggi e basta. Gliene frega meno di zero di mettere in piedi progetti di lungo periodo. Anche per questo praticamente nessuna apre un ciclo.

Concordo anche col discorso generale. La seconda strada è SEMPRE sbagliata e lo sostengo da anni e anni. Sempre. Senza alcuna eccezione. Perchè ti porta in un vicolo cieco, al punto in cui i costi sono insostenibili, non hai nulla su cui costruite, non hai alcun valore. Niente. E semplicemente scompari.

Ma voglio dire... non è quello che abbiamo vissuto noi col Piccione in fondo?
@Andrea Red&Black


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Per me, il loro piano è il seguente:
> Cessioni: De Vrji (difficile ma non impossibile), Bastoni (credo sia già di Conte) e Dumfries. L'obiettivo (meglio dire speranza) è incassare un centone, tipo 15+60+30. Paradossalmente, la cessione più semplice sembra quella di Bastoni che è giovane, forte e ha in Conte un grande estimatore. Piazzare De Vrji a 15 e Dumfries a 30, beh auguri!
> Acquisti: Bremer a 30 (pare ci sia il Newcastle), Acerbi a 0 e Bellanova sui 10
> 
> ...


Andando di logica, in difesa perdono sicuri Ranocchia (vice De Vrij) e Kolarov (inutile e seconda riserva di Bastoni), più forse Bastoni e/o De Vrij, quindi 2 li devono fare per forza: Bremer (però si devono sbrigare, Cairo vuole 30M e se tentennano ancora a lungo Bremer va da un'altra parte se gli offrono condizioni >=) e un centrosinistra (Acerbi amico di Limone?)

A centrocampo via Vecino dentro Miki e ok, qui si rinforzano (anche se ha 2 anni in più e andando over 30 è sempre un rischio), c'è lq grana Vidal (va via se lo paghi) e Gagliardini è invendibile. Poi rientra pure Sensi, un altro invendibile.

Sulle fasce via Perisic (grave perdita, uno dei top 3 rosa come importanza), l'idea a quanto ho capito è spostare Darmian come vice Gosens e a destra fare Dumfries Bellanova. Se vendono pure Dumfries ne dovranno prendere uno.

In attacco la cosa più sensata sarebbe far rientrare Pinamonti come vice Dzeko (è pure meglio di Scamacca imo) al posto del Nino Maravilla, ma alla piazza non piacerebbe. Lì penso che l'idea sia fuori Sanchez e dentro Dybala, Lukaku anche se regalato e a metà ingaggio come vaneggiano, devi pagare l'ammortamento annuale al Chelsea come minimo e per farlo devi vendere uno pesante.

In sostanza, se va bene mantengono il livello attuale, se anche sbagliano di una virgola la squadra si indebolisce (tipo se Gosens non rende come Perisic, cosa molto probabile).


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece in difesa e sulle fasce perdono troppo se fanno così, soprattutto in termini di lunghezza rosa perchè praticamente come sostituti dei centrali hai solo D'Ambrosio e Di Marco. E il secondo è anche l'unico sostituto di Gosens che non sai come torna.
> 
> 
> DC --> Skriniar, Bastoni, De Vriji, Ranocchia, D'Ambrosio, Di Marco --> Skriniar, Bremer, Acerbi, D'Ambrosio, Di Marco
> ...


é chiaro che, nel complesso, si indeboliscono. Avrebbero un buon 11 titolare ma con una catena sinistra molto inferiore e ricambi ancor peggio di quest'anno. Se poi continuano ad essere immacolati dal lato covid/infortuni, che dire, bravi loro.


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Andando di logica, in difesa perdono sicuri Ranocchia (vice De Vrij) e Kolarov (inutile e seconda riserva di Bastoni), più forse Bastoni e/o De Vrij, quindi 2 li devono fare per forza: Bremer (però si devono sbrigare, Cairo vuole 30M e se tentennano ancora a lungo Bremer va da un'altra parte se gli offrono condizioni >=) e un centrosinistra (Acerbi amico di Limone?)
> 
> A centrocampo via Vecino dentro Miki e ok, qui si rinforzano (anche se ha 2 anni in più e andando over 30 è sempre un rischio), c'è lq grana Vidal (va via se lo paghi) e Gagliardini è invendibile. Poi rientra pure Sensi, un altro invendibile.
> 
> ...


Commenti da un collega interista:
Difesa: Bremer per De Vrji e Acerbi per Bastoni. Come riserve D'Ambrosio e alcuni giovani di rientro di cui, francamente, non ricordo i nomi. Sembra sia stato sondato anche Romagnoli ma Limone preferisce Acerbi.
CC: Dietro Barella-Brozo-Chala ci saranno Miki per Vidal, uno solo tra Sensi/Gaglia (resta quello che non si riesce a piazzare) e un vice Brozo in prestito (sembra Schouten, per Asllani ci vogliono i soldi veri). 
Esterni: Darmian-Bellanova a dx, Gosens-Di Marco a sx. Di Marco farà il jolly tra quinto di cc e braccetto sx di difesa. Darmian il jolly dx/sx. A mio parere, qui si sono proprio indeboliti tanto. Dumfries pare diretto al ManUtd.
Attacco: Dybala per Sanchez. Pinamonti da quarto, ma potrebbe essere ceduto se servisse un'altra plusvalenza (cioè se vendessero gli altri citati a meno del previsto)

Questo dovrebbe essere il piano. Piazzare De Vrji, Sensi/Gagliardini e Dumfries, non a cifre qualsiasi ma con paletti ben chiari, sarà un'impresa. Inoltre, ballano circa 10 mln di penale per liberarsi del duo Vidal/Sanchez.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2022)

In tutto questo nel loro report trimestrale dicono che entro i prossimi 6 mesi devono rientrare di circa 120milioni di euro anche a causa della svalutazione dei crediti. 

Quindi : *o mente chi dice che prenderanno 25giocatori o mentono loro nei loro report trimestrali. Non c'è una via di mezzo. *


----------



## Solo (6 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che la squadra che sta facendo l'Inter per la prossima stagione sarà molto competitiva, almeno a livello di serie A.


Tra le prime 4 ci restano sicuramente.

Per lo scudetto vediamo a fine mercato.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E stanno portando a casa Bellanova,uno che ci poteva fare moooolto comodo,dal momento che era un nostro primavera


bellanova non è proprio un terzino. È un esterno alla perisc o alla cambiaso, con la difesa a quattro dove lo metti?


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Noi siamo riusciti solo perché alla testa c'è Maldini, uno che ovviamente non pensa di non esserci tra due o tre anni... uno che è in qualche modo legato al Milan a vita.
> 
> I dirigenti normalmente pensano a oggi e basta. Gliene frega meno di zero di mettere in piedi progetti di lungo periodo. Anche per questo praticamente nessuna apre un ciclo.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente. D' accordo su Maldini che è un dirigente diverso nel panorama italiano da qualunque altro. Marotta invece sta vivacchiando perché quello è il solo modus operandi che sa e ha a disposizione.


----------



## darden (6 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tra le prime 4 ci restano sicuramente.
> 
> Per lo scudetto vediamo a fine mercato.



Ancora prematuro ma secondo tra le prime 4 anno prossimo ci sarà la sorpresa Roma, se indovina il mercato per rifarsi la catena di destra dopo le due uscite , non vende nessuno ed con uno spinazzola in più può soprendere. Ovviamente non da lotta scudetto ma una decina di punti in più ce li avrebbero nelle corde.

Out Miki In Matip --> Upgrade
Out Santon In ???
Out Maitland-Niles In ???

L'inter se fa quel mercato invece ha diversi punti in meno, si pentiranno molto dell'addio di Perisic


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E stanno portando a casa Bellanova,uno che ci poteva fare moooolto comodo,dal momento che era un nostro primavera


Allora esce cavallo pazzo dumfries.
Bellanova già una volta ci ha snobbato per soldi. Via , alla larga..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Resteranno competitivi per il campionato, specialmente se continuano ad essere di titanio con zero infortuni, ma continuo a pensare che lo scudo lo vinceranno i gobbi, non ce li vedo accettare 3 anni di vacche magre. Pogba, Di Maria e un altro paio di acquisti decenti basteranno, considerando che già quest'anno se non si fosse rotto Chiesa sarebbero rimasti in lotta fino alla fine.


Non è questione di accettare o meno,se sei scarso di strada non ne fai,e attualmente la rube è scarsa


----------



## Solo (6 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ancora prematuro ma secondo tra le prime 4 anno prossimo ci sarà la sorpresa Roma, se indovina il mercato per rifarsi la catena di destra dopo le due uscite , non vende nessuno ed con uno spinazzola in più può soprendere. Ovviamente non da lotta scudetto ma una decina di punti in più ce li avrebbero nelle corde.
> 
> Out Miki In Matip --> Upgrade
> Out Santon In ???
> ...


La Roma parte da - 20 rispetto all'Inter. Poi giocheranno il giovedì anche il prossimo anno. Al massimo il problema potrebbe nascere dall'Atalanta che non avrà le coppe e potrebbe magari tornare a macinare punti. Vedremo, ma io credo che tra le prime quattro ci saranno di sicuro. Marotta qualche pezza low cost la metterà. Se poi riescono addirittura ad abbindolare il Chelsea e farsi regalare Lukaku si giocano ancora lo scudetto.


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> La Roma parte da - 20 rispetto all'Inter. Poi giocheranno il giovedì anche il prossimo anno. Al massimo il problema potrebbe nascere dall'Atalanta che non avrà le coppe e potrebbe magari tornare a macinare punti. Vedremo, ma io credo che tra le prime quattro ci saranno di sicuro. Marotta qualche pezza low cost la metterà. Se poi riescono addirittura ad abbindolare il Chelsea e farsi regalare Lukaku si giocano ancora lo scudetto.


Se questa sarà la squadra

Skriniar Bremer Acerbi
Darmian Barella Brozovic Calha Gosens
Lautaro Dybala/Pinamonti

rischiano di non fare i punti pesanti nei big match perché uno come Dybala non è garanzia di successo ed è sempre rotto, rischiano davvero di giocare tantissime partite con Pinamonti che là è una cosa inusuale mentre noi in questi anni abbiamo sempre dovuto gettare dentro il giovane, giocando anche con giovani sulla trequarti da pochi gol l'anno, loro questo non lo accettano infatti hanno una squadra non così giovane.
Rimango dell'idea che Barella saluterà e punteranno sul duo Frattesi Scamacca più tanti classe 94 per garantirsi esperienza e una top 4 come obbiettivo minimo, solo che vedo difficile cambiare così tanto nel sistema di gioco ma che altro possono fare? devono vendere per mettere toppe, obbligati a prendere p0 costosissimi per mantenere un certo livello e poca voglia di puntare sui giovani come appunto i due del Sassuolo che però, sul lungo periodo, sarebbero gli investimenti più intelligenti perché avrebbero un ritorno economico che gente come l'armeno non dà.
Marotta ragiona da vincente, vuole mantenere la competività e non durerà più di un paio di anni, purtroppo per loro si stanno facendo ingolosire e cercare di mantenere la scia di una squadra che ha vinto da giovane facendo un percorso meno capito e meno "intelligente" sarà un grosso rischio, perché più osano e più saranno caxxi amari più avanti, non avendo nemmeno la sostenibilità di poter poi provvedere ad un'operazione sbagliata o toppata.
L'anno prossimo le prime 3 sono bloccate, rimarrà il Napoli dentro, ma Lazio, Atalanta e Roma si concentreranno solamente sul campionato, difficilmente faranno solo vittorie e qualche pari con quella squadra, hanno sempre mazzuolato le piccole ma le altre big con loro si sono sempre tolte.. vedremo, per ora sono solo sensazioni, di sicuro noi dobbiamo mantenere il gap strutturale ben sorretto dal fatto di avere tanti giovani e di non aver avuto problemi a lasciare andare i giocatori a 0, gli stessi che si accaparrano le squadre in difficoltà, come l'uccello condor del malaugurio un tempo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Se si considerano le qualità e l'utilità Bastoni è da evitare sopra i 30M. Ormai da un paio di anni si è creata un'hype mostruosa su Bastoni, se vado a leggere i commenti nei vari forum Inglesi lo vorrebbero tutti. C'è chi parla di nuovo Nesta, nuovo Maldini e chi più ne ha più ne metta.



Vuol dire che gli inglesi parlano per sentito dire e di serie A non hanno visto manco mezza partita.
Bastoni con Nesta e Maldini ha in comune giusto qualche lettera del cognome: la N, la A, la S, la T, la I.


----------



## Solo (6 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se questa sarà la squadra
> 
> Skriniar Bremer Acerbi
> Darmian Barella Brozovic Calha Gosens
> ...


Dzeko come riserva farà bene. Quest'anno era partito benissimo e poi è imploso perché fisicamente non ce la faceva a giocare ogni 3 giorni tutti l'anno. Anche Pinamonti è anni luce meglio di Correa. Dybala senza Allegri che gli fa fare il mediano 15 gol e svariati assist glieli metterà lì nonostante gli infortuni. 
Più che l'attacco se fossi in loro a me preoccurebbe smontare tutti i meccanismi della catena di sinistra nel caso parta Bastoni visto che Perisic è già andato. 

I gobbi quest'anno non hanno vinto mezzo scontro diretto e dopo l'inizio disastroso dovuto all'abbandono di CR7 hanno comunque raddrizzato la bagnarola e sono arrivata in CL abbastanza agevolmente proprio perché non c'erano avversari per il quarto posto. 

Lazio e Roma il prossimo anno andranno a giocare il giovedi in EL, per me in campionato non faranno meglio di quest'anno. La Lazio mi pare abbia alcuni senatori in uscita e Lotirchio sul mercato non spende una mazza. Mi pare che anche la stella di Tare come DS si sia un po' offuscata. La Roma ha 500 esuberi da piazzare, forse vende Zaniolo e sembra voglia riempirsi o di portoghesi o di over 30. Difficile migliorare così. 

Anche il Napoli sembra che faccia una mezza smobilitazione tra Insigne, Mertens e Koulibaly. Per me parte pure il nigeriano davanti. Però mi sembra che stiano facendo un mercato in entrata con nomi intelligenti quindi credo che resteranno comunque nei primi 4.

Per cui l'unica incognita secondo me resta l'Atalanta. Bisogna vedere se riescono a tornare una macchina da guerra o meno. 

Per questo io penso che dalla zona CL comunque non si schioderanno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se questa sarà la squadra
> 
> Skriniar Bremer Acerbi
> Darmian Barella Brozovic Calha Gosens
> ...



non penso cederanno Barella, non è sostituibile. Continueranno con questa gestione deleteria di gestione ordinaria fuori controllo da tappare ogni fine anno con cessioni. Per quest'anno partono Bastoni, Pinamonti sicuramente e a seconda delle offerte anche un Dumfries potrebbe lasciare. L'obiettivo è rimanere competitivi perchè il rischio di non qualificarsi per la prossima Super Champions per loro vuol dire la fine (ricordo che dal 2023/2024 parte la Super CL con ricavi in forte aumento per chi partecipa). Insomma dentro p0 come Dybala e Mikitarian e Acerbi più qualche giovane e fuori dove si può incassare dal cartellino. Significa mantenere la gestione ordinaria sempre in rosso intorno ai 100 milioni, da ripianare con la cessione di turno (toccherà a Lautaro la prossima estate?).


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che gli inglesi parlano per sentito dire e di serie A non hanno visto manco mezza partita.
> Bastoni con Nesta e Maldini ha in comune giusto qualche lettera del cognome: la N, la A, la S, la T, la I.


E' la fusione dei due.

*Alessandro* Ne*st*a Paol*o* M*a*ldi*ni
Alessandro* B*astoni*

La ST dopo la vocale, la A al secondo posto, la O di Paolo come una O di venere, conclusiva, quella appunto di Alessandro e pure Paolo, clamoroso caso di omonimia con il 13, scorrendo poi il cognome da predestinato il NI finale che chiude il cerchio.
Per non farsi mancare nulla Bastoni è nato nella stessa regione di Paolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che gli inglesi parlano per sentito dire e di serie A non hanno visto manco mezza partita.
> Bastoni con Nesta e Maldini ha in comune giusto qualche lettera del cognome: la N, la A, la S, la T, la I.


Ecco, facendo un'anagramma potremo tirarne fuori NISTA. La versione Cinese


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2022)

Ma uno dei tanti guru intervarista ha spiegato bene ai soci in che condizioni si trovano?
Bonolis che dice ?
Anala.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma uno dei tanti guru intervarista ha spiegato bene ai soci in che condizioni si trovano?
> Bonolis che dice ?
> Anala.


Bonolis è impegnato a raccogliere i soldi tra i vip cartonati per costruire un enorme divulsore anale. 
Anala


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Commenti da un collega interista:
> Difesa: Bremer per De Vrji e Acerbi per Bastoni. Come riserve D'Ambrosio e alcuni giovani di rientro di cui, francamente, non ricordo i nomi. Sembra sia stato sondato anche Romagnoli ma Limone preferisce Acerbi.
> CC: Dietro Barella-Brozo-Chala ci saranno Miki per Vidal, uno solo tra Sensi/Gaglia (resta quello che non si riesce a piazzare) e un vice Brozo in prestito (sembra Schouten, per Asllani ci vogliono i soldi veri).
> Esterni: Darmian-Bellanova a dx, Gosens-Di Marco a sx. Di Marco farà il jolly tra quinto di cc e braccetto sx di difesa. Darmian il jolly dx/sx. A mio parere, qui si sono proprio indeboliti tanto. Dumfries pare diretto al ManUtd.
> ...


In difesa D'Ambrosio è la riserva di Skriniar e Dimarco del braccetto sinistro (Limone non lo vede esterno alto), se l'idea è risparmiare probabile che azzardino Vanheusden o Pirola vice Bremer, che tanto le giocherebbe tutte o giù di lì. In generale rimangono uguali in difesa se vendono solo Bastoni (amche se ne risente la fascia sinistra come proposta offensiva), perdono sensibilmente se saluta anche De Vrij.

A centrocampo rimarranno più o meno uguali, non penso venderanno Barella a meno di apocalissi e Miki può andare meglio di Vidal/Vecino (ma anche peggio, a quell'età il crollo è sempre dietro l'angolo, soprattutto per i giocatori di corsa e inserimento). Come ben dici, lo voglio vedere Asllani senza soldi, 1/2 saranno scelti tra Gaglia, Sensi e Agoumè.

Sugli esterni vedo il downgrade maggiore: Perisic via, Bastoni quasi e tentano di dar via pure Dumfries. L'idea di Marmotta e Ausilio è che depotenziando gli esterni, il cuore dell'impalcatura resti intatta. Vedremo. Se va via anche Dumfries oltre a Perisic il downgrade sarà grosso, improponibile pensare di presentarsi con Bellanova al suo posto.

Attacco: qui è dove pensano di migliorare al prezzo degli esterni, con Sanchez via e dentro Dybala. Lukaku non ci credo manco se lo vedo, daran via Pinamonti per far cassa, quando dovrebbero tenere lui e spedire Correa oltre che El Nino.

In generale, come detto, SE VA BENE saranno sul livello di quest'anno (tendente al <=, Perisic valeva davvero tanto), se già un tassello non è perfetto, perdono ancora terreno, ma è normale e anche giusto se devi fare mercato in attivo.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> In difesa D'Ambrosio è la riserva di Skriniar e Dimarco del braccetto sinistro (Limone non lo vede esterno alto), se l'idea è risparmiare probabile che azzardino Vanheusden o Pirola vice Bremer, che tanto le giocherebbe tutte o giù di lì. In generale rimangono uguali in difesa se vendono solo Bastoni (amche se ne risente la fascia sinistra come proposta offensiva), perdono sensibilmente se saluta anche De Vrij.
> 
> A centrocampo rimarranno più o meno uguali, non penso venderanno Barella a meno di apocalissi e Miki può andare meglio di Vidal/Vecino (ma anche peggio, a quell'età il crollo è sempre dietro l'angolo, soprattutto per i giocatori di corsa e inserimento). Come ben dici, lo voglio vedere Asllani senza soldi, 1/2 saranno scelti tra Gaglia, Sensi e Agoumè.
> 
> ...


Poi però Marmotta ci spiegherà a chi mollerà Sanchez con il suo regale ingaggio


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Poi però Marmotta ci spiegherà a chi mollerà Sanchez con il suo regale ingaggio


Se quanto raccontano è vero, lui e Vidal hanno una clausola di rescissione unilaterale dando loro 4M. Se son messi male da aver problemi pure con le buonuscite, aiuto. 

PS: mal che vada c'è sempre Dalbert rientrante per la fascia sx e Lazaro per la dx.


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> In generale, come detto, SE VA BENE saranno sul livello di quest'anno (tendente al <=, Perisic valeva davvero tanto), se già un tassello non è perfetto, perdono ancora terreno, ma è normale e anche giusto se devi fare mercato in attivo.


Che poi la fanno facile ma per Pinamonti chi è che oggi mette almeno 15 mln?
Anche De Vrji non vale più di quella cifra, Dybala poi nel loro gioco non c'entra nulla, gli mancherebbe completamente la fisicità davanti che prima gli dava Perisic, Gosens è un incursore che parte da dietro ma non rende più fluido il gioco, cioè manovra e poi palla a Perisic che va 1 vs 1 e punta, ne risentiranno tantissimo, come se noi perdessimo Leao dall'oggi al domani, cambierebbe totalmente il nostro impianto di gioco.
La cosa più intelligente per loro sarebbe Scamacca, cm e fisicità, ma costa al contrario di Dybala che invece è tutto il contrario e non è un iron man, farà pochissime partite, è abbastanza marcio fisicamente e gioca da fermo, NON difende e molto probabilmente si pesterebbe i piedi col turco.
Il problema di Marotta è che ha messo in giro la voce che può arrivare Lukaku e pure Dybala, gli interisti aspettano ed esce SuningOut ovunque, se arriva Scamacca che succede?


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se quanto raccontano è vero, lui e Vidal hanno una clausola di rescissione unilaterale dando loro 4M. Se son messi male da aver problemi pure con le buonuscite, aiuto.
> 
> PS: mal che vada c'è sempre Dalbert rientrante per la fascia sx e Lazaro per la dx.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bonolis è impegnato a raccogliere i soldi tra i vip cartonati per costruire un enorme divulsore anale.
> Anala


Ovviamente con una mano sul fegato.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che poi la fanno facile ma per Pinamonti chi è che oggi mette almeno 15 mln?
> Anche De Vrji non vale più di quella cifra, Dybala poi nel loro gioco non c'entra nulla, gli mancherebbe completamente la fisicità davanti che prima gli dava Perisic, Gosens è un incursore che parte da dietro ma non rende più fluido il gioco, cioè manovra e poi palla a Perisic che va 1 vs 1 e punta, ne risentiranno tantissimo, come se noi perdessimo Leao dall'oggi al domani, cambierebbe totalmente il nostro impianto di gioco.
> La cosa più intelligente per loro sarebbe Scamacca, cm e fisicità, ma costa al contrario di Dybala che invece è tutto il contrario e non è un iron man, farà pochissime partite, è abbastanza marcio fisicamente e gioca da fermo, NON difende e molto probabilmente si pesterebbe i piedi col turco.
> Il problema di Marotta è che ha messo in giro la voce che può arrivare Lukaku e pure Dybala, gli interisti aspettano ed esce SuningOut ovunque, se arriva Scamacca che succede?


Avendo già Pinamonti, potrebbero reintegrare lui tranquillamente, solo che serve per le plusvalenze gonfiate (a maggior ragione essendo uno del vivaio). Il meglio che potrebbero fare sarebbe Dzeko (Pinamonti) Lautaro (Dybala), ma già vedo Correa e non Pinamonti. Come ben dici li interisti sono imboniti dai giornalisti tifosi e personaggi senza senso come Fabio Bergomi che raccontano di Aramco e delle genialate di Marmotta, con la quiescenza di sistema perché bisogna aiutare l'Inter. Ovvio che vivano a Narnia e impazziscano per le cessioni.


----------



## mil77 (6 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se quanto raccontano è vero, lui e Vidal hanno una clausola di rescissione unilaterale dando loro 4M. Se son messi male da aver problemi pure con le buonuscite, aiuto.
> 
> PS: mal che vada c'è sempre Dalbert rientrante per la fascia sx e Lazaro per la dx.


Vitale ha clausola di uscita, Sanchez no


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2022)

Ancora una volta il CIES ci conferma che il Lanciano non esiste e Locatelli vale quanto Leao.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vitale ha clausola di uscita, Sanchez no


il problema è che lo stipendio che garantisce l'inter per quest'ultimo anno nessuno lo concedera a sanchez, quindi gioco forza una buon uscita deve darla, altrimenti al cileno conviene restare


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vitale ha clausola di uscita, Sanchez no


Non lo sapevo, allora è dura, l'ultimo anno sia lui che l'altra bestia avevano pure un ingaggio a salire, robe nonsense tipo 7-8M netti.


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vitale ha clausola di uscita, Sanchez no


Sul forum dei fan della Sfinter dicono che hanno tutti e due la clausola


----------



## Igniorante (6 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta il CIES ci conferma che il Lanciano non esiste e Locatelli vale quanto Leao.



Ma cos'è sta pagliacciata


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Marotta è obbligato a vendere, e davanti si trova due strade:
> 1. ridurre i costi della gestione ordinaria ripartendo dai giovani (strada molto rischiosa nel breve periodo ma che può creare sostenibilità e un ciclo nel medio periodo - come abbiamo fatto noi).
> 2. Tirare a campare, comprando p0 costosi come Dybala e Mikitarian e Acerbi, che garantiscono risultati sportivi nel breve ma che non cambiano di una virgola i costi ordinari della rosa.
> 
> Sono sicuro che sceglieranno la seconda strada, anche perchè la prima è difficilissima da seguire. Al Milan si è fatto un miracolo, tagliando del 40% i costi e migliorando i risultati sportivi fino allo scudetto conquistato ciliegina sulla torta


no be l adifferenza tra milan e inter è sottile ma netta.
noi avevamo un squadra inguardabile di catorci strapagati, non migliorarla era impossibile, mentre loro hanno una squadra discretaora e fino allo scorso anno buona, quindi migliorarla risparmiando è quasi impossibile.

poi hai ragione nel dire che loro sceglieranno la 2a strada, quella della juve e del barca anche.
noi abbiam scelto la 1a anche perchè la 2a per noi non esisteva.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non penso cederanno Barella, non è sostituibile. Continueranno con questa gestione deleteria di gestione ordinaria fuori controllo da tappare ogni fine anno con cessioni. Per quest'anno partono Bastoni, Pinamonti sicuramente e a seconda delle offerte anche un Dumfries potrebbe lasciare. L'obiettivo è rimanere competitivi perchè il rischio di non qualificarsi per la prossima Super Champions per loro vuol dire la fine (ricordo che dal 2023/2024 parte la Super CL con ricavi in forte aumento per chi partecipa). Insomma dentro p0 come Dybala e Mikitarian e Acerbi più qualche giovane e fuori dove si può incassare dal cartellino. Significa mantenere la gestione ordinaria sempre in rosso intorno ai 100 milioni, da ripianare con la cessione di turno (toccherà a Lautaro la prossima estate?).


Fuori Barella dentro Frattesi è uno scenario possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2022)

Il ruggito di suning è diventato un rutto .


----------



## mil77 (6 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sul forum dei fan della Sfinter dicono che hanno tutti e due la clausola


Io ho letto l'altro giorno un articolo sulla Gazza, dove diceva che Vidal nel contratto ha buonauscita per 4 milioni di euro e l'Inter sta provando ad abbassare la somma. Invece per Sanchez non c'è nessuna clausola e l'Inter sta provando ad offrire al massimo i 4 milioni come a Vidal.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Giugno 2022)

Ma alla fine sti schifosi quanti mln di debito hanno? Qualcuno me lo sa dire senza troppi giri di parole? 

Perché io non seguo le loro vincede, li insulto e basta perché mi fanno schifo. Sono come i topi delle fogne


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine sti schifosi quanti mln di debito hanno? Qualcuno me lo sa dire senza troppi giri di parole?
> 
> Perché io non seguo le loro vincede, li insulto e basta perché mi fanno schifo. Sono come i topi delle fogne


Tra annessi e connessi si avvicinano al miliardo. 600 di debito più un paio di bond.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tra annessi e connessi si avvicinano al miliardo. 600 di debito più un paio di bond.


Hanno più bond di 007


----------



## El picinin (7 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> un mercato del genere è un altro mercato con visione a 12 mesi. Ed è quello che faranno probabilmente cercando di vendere Bastoni, Pinamonti e uno tra DeVrj e Dumfries se hanno offerte, per recuperare un centinaio di milioni se gli va bene. Costo rosa annuale della gestione ordinaria praticamente immutato o in lievissima diminuzione ma plusvalenze da cessioni che coprono i rossi. L'anno prossimo sono nella stessa identica situazione, con un -100 a bilancio da ripianare con la cessione di Lautaro. Alla fine so già i commenti del tipo "avete visto, dovevano fallire e sono ancora competitivi" ma è una gestione completamente deleteria di una società che tira oramai a campare.


 io ho tre belli appartamenti bicamere,ma per il tenore di vita che ho sono costretto a vendere,per non fare vedere agli amici che sono in difficoltà,affitto una mega villa con uno sproposito d affitto,tiro avanti per un po',ma prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine,ecco questo è quello che sta facendo l Inter.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Giugno 2022)

Bastoni ha appena detto che ha due anni di contratto e non si muove. Direi ottimo perché è il più facile da sostituire


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Giugno 2022)

In pratica per ora stanno solo comprando, e la voce del ritorno di Lukaku è sempre più forte.
Per me più si indebitano più comprano, beati loro.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bastoni ha appena detto che ha due anni di contratto e non si muove. Direi ottimo perché è il più facile da sostituire



Ottimo.
Di sicuro parte De Vrij ma lui quelle cifre non te le porta, quindi anche sostituirlo con Bremer (oltre a trovare i soldi per ripianare il bilancio) diventa un grosso problema che sicuramente comporta qualche altra cessione.
Sul forum dei nati male e nati dopo sono convinti che il Chelsea si metterà a 90° per Lukaku o magari accetterà di buon grado uno scambio De Vrij per un anno di prestito di quel baluba


----------



## kekkopot (8 Giugno 2022)

L'agente di Bastoni ha appena dichiarato che rimarrà all'Inter...


----------



## Raryof (8 Giugno 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> L'agente di Bastoni ha appena dichiarato che rimarrà all'Inter...


Parte Skriniar direzione Psg.


----------



## Andre96 (8 Giugno 2022)

A quanto pare l'Inter sta facendo uno squadrone e molti stanno già perdendo la pazienza a nemmeno metà giugno.
Io pensavo che il nostro obiettivo fosse puntellare la squadra, non comprare 10 giocatori nuovi senza alcuna logica.
P.s. Skriniar 80 M?!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Giugno 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare l'Inter sta facendo uno squadrone e molti stanno già perdendo la pazienza a nemmeno metà giugno.
> Io pensavo che il nostro obiettivo fosse puntellare la squadra, non comprare 10 giocatori nuovi senza alcuna logica.
> P.s. *Skriniar 80 M*?!



Si,80M di schiaffi per loro  
il prossimo anno Skriniar si libererà a 0€ ,figurati se qualcuno si avvicinerà a quelle cifre.
Anche se 30-40 potrebbero anche sganciarli,visto che comunque almeno in Italia si è dimostrato un vero muro (con gli arbitri complici che spesso e volentieri non fischiano nessuna sua scorrettezza)


----------



## kekkopot (8 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Parte Skriniar direzione Psg.


non sò scegliere quale preferirei fuori dall'Inter...


----------



## Zenos (8 Giugno 2022)

Quindi ricapitolando:
Maldini e Massara contratto pronto ma quando arriva?
Leao va al Chelsea al posto di Lukaku
Botman al Newcastle
Cambiaso nostro obiettivo all Inda
Come si stanno divertendo i maiali.


----------



## Solo (8 Giugno 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> L'agente di Bastoni ha appena dichiarato che rimarrà all'Inter...


OK, allora parte Skriniar. 

L'unico problema è che quei babbei del PSG potrebbero anche arrivare e sganciargli 100M da quanto sono rincoglioniti.


----------



## Andre96 (8 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,80M di schiaffi per loro
> il prossimo anno Skriniar si libererà a 0€ ,figurati se qualcuno si avvicinerà a quelle cifre.
> Anche se 30-40 potrebbero anche sganciarli,visto che comunque almeno in Italia si è dimostrato un vero muro (con gli arbitri complici che spesso e volentieri non fischiano nessuna sua scorrettezza)


Osti... a me faceva ridere già così, non avevo notato che scadesse tra un anno.
Come al solito meglio aspettare i fatti, se no ti fai il sangue amaro per nulla. Io ste notizie le prendo per quello che sono e sto al gioco 


Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando:
> Maldini e Massara contratto pronto ma quando arriva?
> Leao va al Chelsea al posto di Lukaku
> Botman al Newcastle
> ...


Ma sì, fingi di crederci giusto per non annoiarti troppo. Vediamo chi si divertirà alla fine. Godiamoci una bella estate che ce la meritiamo. I giornalai hanno goduto per tutta la stagione.


Solo ha scritto:


> OK, allora parte Skriniar.
> 
> L'unico problema è che quei babbei del PSG potrebbero anche arrivare e sganciargli 100M da quanto sono rincoglioniti.


Sì ma a quanto pare scade nel 2023, non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> OK, allora parte Skriniar.
> 
> L'unico problema è che quei babbei del PSG potrebbero anche arrivare e sganciargli 100M da quanto sono rincoglioniti.


Solo a noi non pagano i giocatori


----------



## Goro (8 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> OK, allora parte Skriniar.
> 
> L'unico problema è che quei babbei del PSG potrebbero anche arrivare e sganciargli 100M da quanto sono rincoglioniti.


Secondo te quelli guardano alla scadenza? Marotta gli toglierà tutto il Qatar


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> OK, allora parte Skriniar.
> 
> L'unico problema è che quei babbei del PSG potrebbero anche arrivare e sganciargli 100M da quanto sono rincoglioniti.


Noi scherziamo e ridiamo, ma le cifre che girano nei giornali d'Europa sono da +60M. Skriniar fa gola a molti anche considerando l'ingaggio, direi che minimo 50M li fanno purtroppo...


----------



## Solo (8 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Noi scherziamo e ridiamo, ma le cifre che girano nei giornali d'Europa sono da +60M. Skriniar fa gola a molti anche considerando l'ingaggio, direi che minimo 50M li fanno purtroppo...


Io sul PSG non scherzavo mica. Questi sono talmente pieni di soldi che potrebbero strapagarglielo. Speriamo di no.

Io spero ancora in Andonio e Paratici. Di sicuro pagano meno dei cammellieri parigini.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando:
> Maldini e Massara contratto pronto ma quando arriva?
> Leao va al Chelsea al posto di Lukaku
> Botman al Newcastle
> ...



È colpa tua, tifi Milan, una squadra da zona retrocessione.
Cosa vuoi, che i media mettano sullo stesso piano la tua squadretta e il club più forte del multiverso?


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Giugno 2022)

Non si parla più di Bremer, in compenso si parla del tris Dybala Lukaku Lautaro  
Dovrebbero venire a farsi un giretto in questo post, magari a sto giro capiscono qualcosa


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2022)

Io mi chiedo se gli interisti, come ho fatto io, si son presi la briga di leggere l'ultimo bilancio dell'Inter, che è stato chiuso a -245 mln di perdita e con ben 827 mln di debiti totali. Tra l'altro con una mega rivalutazione del marchio che ha dato una mano di calce alle crepe. Ma si tratta solo di una operazione una tantum.

Quest'anno i prostituti intellettuali stanno facendo partire le fanfare perché si prevede una perdita di ""soli"" 120 mln. Però non dicono che ciò è dovuto alle cessioni di Lukaku e di Hakimi. E non dicono che a dicembre, cioè tra meno di 6 mesi devono rimborsare ben 345 mln per i bond. Probabilmente o rifinanzieranno il bond oppure accenderanno un altro bond per estinguere il precedente. In entrambi i casi aumenterà ancora di più l'indebitamento.

Secondo me, salvo urgenze contabili, prima del 30 giugno non cederanno e probabilmente non prenderanno nessuno. Per quest'anno ci sono le 2 cessioni che ho citato, hanno gli introiti da stadio e altri ricavi che migliorano il bilancio. Per me le eventuali operazioni le metteranno al primo luglio.

Nessuno parla di fallimento. Ma è chiaro che la strategia dei dirigenti interisti è chiara: cerchiamo di stare a galla e per il futuro si vedrà. Intanto i problemi, e i debiti, si accumulano.


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo se gli interisti, come ho fatto io, si son presi la briga di leggere l'ultimo bilancio dell'Inter, che è stato chiuso a -245 mln di perdita e con ben 827 mln di debiti totali. Tra l'altro con una mega rivalutazione del marchio che ha dato una mano di calce alle crepe. Ma si tratta solo di una operazione una tantum.
> 
> Quest'anno i prostituti intellettuali stanno facendo partire le fanfare perché si prevede una perdita di ""soli"" 120 mln. Però non dicono che ciò è dovuto alle cessioni di Lukaku e di Hakimi. E non dicono che a dicembre, cioè tra meno di 6 mesi devono rimborsare ben 345 mln per i bond. Probabilmente o rifinanzieranno il bond oppure accenderanno un altro bond per estinguere il precedente. In entrambi i casi aumenterà ancora di più l'indebitamento.
> 
> ...


Che poi la vittoria dello scudetto doveva permettergli una fascia tranquilla e un girone abbordabile, per svoltare davvero bisogna arrivare ogni anno, stabilmente, ai quarti, per cui serve non solo una rosa all'altezza della Serie A e quindi di giocarsi lo scudo ma pure un accesso più tranquillo agli ottavi, infatti il loro obbiettivo era la fascia mica lo scudo,proprio perché rispetto a noi pure i soldi che beccano passando il girone sono ultranecessari.
In mezzo ci sta il pericolo EL, cioè beccare un girone tostissimo dove alla fine,impegnandoti, arrivi terzo, finisci per giocare di giovedì e butti energie per nulla, importantissimo sarà, pure per noi, fare una rosa forte e lunga, fisicamente all'altezza (questo è uno dei motivi per cui con Diaz e Saele non avremmo potuto ambire a niente di più di quanto abbiamo già vinto).


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che poi la vittoria dello scudetto doveva permettergli una fascia tranquilla e un girone abbordabile, per svoltare davvero bisogna arrivare ogni anno, stabilmente, ai quarti, per cui serve non solo una rosa all'altezza della Serie A e quindi di giocarsi lo scudo ma pure un accesso più tranquillo agli ottavi, infatti il loro obbiettivo era la fascia mica lo scudo,proprio perché rispetto a noi pure i soldi che beccano passando il girone sono ultranecessari.
> In mezzo ci sta il pericolo EL, cioè beccare un girone tostissimo dove alla fine,impegnandoti, arrivi terzo, finisci per giocare di giovedì e butti energie per nulla, importantissimo sarà, pure per noi, fare una rosa forte e lunga, fisicamente all'altezza (questo è uno dei motivi per cui con Diaz e Saele non avremmo potuto ambire a niente di più di quanto abbiamo già vinto).



Questo assolutamente. Infatti dalla champions guadagneranno molto più di noi. Vedremo quest'anno come andranno. Però quei 20-25 mln in più che prenderebbero sono comunque una goccia in mezzo al mare. Importanti, ma insufficienti.

Leggendo il bilancio dell'Inter ciò che lascia allibiti sono gli sprechi ed i soldi buttati via. Tra Nainggolan, Joao Mario e Conte si son fumati quasi 25 milioni, praticamente il costo di un buon giocatore. In più hanno dovuto svalutare crediti per sponsorizzazioni fake cinesi per quasi 65 mln, ci sono i bond in scadenza, e per non farsi mancare nulla c'è Oaktree che li aspetta al varco.

Mi sfugge che strategia abbiano i cinesi. O sperano di vendere a qualche sceicco, oppure se continuano così i debiti si accumuleranno rendendo la società invendibile.


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo assolutamente. Infatti dalla champions guadagneranno molto più di noi. Vedremo quest'anno come andranno. Però quei 20-25 mln in più che prenderebbero sono comunque una goccia in mezzo al mare. Importanti, ma insufficienti.
> 
> Leggendo il bilancio dell'Inter ciò che lascia allibiti sono gli sprechi ed i soldi buttati via. Tra Nainggolan, Joao Mario e Conte si son fumati quasi 25 milioni, praticamente il costo di un buon giocatore. In più hanno dovuto svalutare crediti per sponsorizzazioni fake cinesi per quasi 65 mln, ci sono i bond in scadenza, e per non farsi mancare nulla c'è Oaktree che li aspetta al varco.
> 
> Mi sfugge che strategia abbiano i cinesi. O sperano di vendere a qualche sceicco, oppure se continuano così i debiti si accumuleranno rendendo la società invendibile.


Quando scade il debito con Oaktree? 2024?


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quando scade il debito con Oaktree? 2024?



20 maggio 2024. Già nel 2021 il prestito ha prodotto 21 mln di interessi. Tuttavia è bene ricordare che questo prestito riguarda una società che controlla l'Inter non l'Inter direttamente. Anche se ovviamente il club è stato dato in pegno dalla controllante.

Gli interessi sono al 12%: Memmo Balducci, celebre usuraio romano di Campo dei Fiori, sarebbe stato orgoglioso.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che la squadra che sta facendo l'Inter per la prossima stagione sarà molto competitiva, almeno a livello di serie A.


Io invece mi aspetto un calo e non da poco. Vedere ogni anno i migliori andarsene fa male al gruppo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

*PROSPETTO DI BILANCIO INTER 1 LUGLIO 2021*







Ecco a voi anche l'atteso aggiornamento sugli ingiocabili, i magnifici, i fantastici, i re del mercato.
Vediamo un po in dettaglio 

Al momento in acquisti sono stati spesi 

- 3 milioni per il prestito di Bellanova (mi sono permesso di metterlo anche se non è ancora ufficiale) 
- 4 milioni per il prestito di Asllani 
- 8 milioni per il prestito di Lukaku (che con ogni probabilità diventeranno almeno 10 con i bonus) 

Non è chiaro se il riscatto di Correa e Gosens (40 milioni totali: 25 l'argentino, 15 il tedesco) siano stati caricati sulla stagione 2021/2022 o verrano inseriti in questa. Nel primo caso, toccherà aggiungere parecchi soldi al passivo di bilancio della stagione appena conclusa.
Per bonta di cuore e signorilità, non conterò questi riscatti in questo mercato, ma sappiate che ci sono 40 milioni che ballano. 

Totale: 15 milioni di spese 

Capitolo cessioni: 

- Gravillon 3,5 mln
- Di Gregorio 4 mln

Ingressi: 7,5 milioni

Il costo rosa totale, che prima era di 210 milioni e secondo i dettami della società doveva scendere intorno a 180-190, è schizzato a circa 245 milioni. 
Idem gli ingaggi, che da 120 milioni circa di obiettivo finale sono ora a 157. 
Capitolo +60 dal mercato: se abbuoniamo Correa e Gosens, la cessione di Skriniar a 60+10 di bonus circa non li porterebbe nemmeno in pari. Se contiamo Correa e Gosens nel bilancio 2022/2023, per arrivare in pareggio servono 60 milioni da Skriniar e una quarantina da Dumfries e magari De Vrij. 

Però domani comprano Bremer, Dybala e Mario Draghi. 
E non cedono big eh, sia mai. 

Vedete quando vi parlo di buona stampa? Di perchè Marotta fa la differenza?
Non è il mercato, è la percezione.
Ma i conti sono questi qui e al momento la situazione dell'inter non è minimamente in linea con i paletti imposti da Zhang a Marotta.
Il che mi fa pensare che con ogni probabilità il cinese ha concesso a Marotta totale libertà di cash flow, ma che alla fine dovrà portare ugualmente i conti al livello richiesto (il famoso +60 e -15% circa ad ingaggi e costo rosa totale).

Resto convinto che ne vedremo delle belle.
Poi oh, se chiudono con costo rosa totale di 280 milioni e mettono in serenità un altro -200 a bilancio per la prossima stagione che vi devo dire, vuol dire che per loro le regole non valgono.
Io sono convinto che le cose andranno molto diversamente


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO DI BILANCIO INTER 1 LUGLIO 2021*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2604
> 
> ...



Hanno un fatturato attorno ai 350 milioni. Il costo della rosa è di 245 milioni. Le altre spese quali sono?


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Hanno un fatturato attorno ai 350 milioni. Il costo della rosa è di 245 milioni. Le altre spese quali sono?


Hanno un sacco di spese strane tra commissioni, svalutazioni di crediti mai esistiti, ammortamenti immateriali, servizi, varie ed eventuali. Spendono per sta roba circa lo stesso che spendono per la squadra


----------



## Zenos (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO DI BILANCIO INTER 1 LUGLIO 2021*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2604
> 
> ...


Correa ha maturato le condizioni per il riscatto a febbraio e dovrebbe essere iscritto a bilancio per un costo di 11,5 milioni. Gosens invece peserà per 5 milioni nel bilancio 21/22


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Luglio 2022)

Questa lista la sforbiceranno non poco. Non solo con la cessione di skriniar.

vidal Sanchez e dzeko sono più fuori che dentro. Pinamonti verrà ceduto, come va tolto l’ingaggio di sensi. 
non so quanto miglioreranno i conti, ma sicuramente sforbiceranno (al di là di una o due cessioni di big).


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO DI BILANCIO INTER 1 LUGLIO 2021*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2604
> 
> ...


Per me semplicemente aspettano la fine della campagna abbonamenti per fare le (plurale) cessioni che li terranno a galla. 
In ogni caso stanno ritardando l'inevitabile: prima o poi saranno costretti a fare quello che abbiamo fatto noi da Leonardo in poi: tagliare i costi, il che significa che dovranno smantellare la squadra.
Magari non sarà quest'anno, ma il prossimo.


----------



## darden (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO DI BILANCIO INTER 1 LUGLIO 2021*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2604
> 
> ...


Vendono:
- Skriniar a 60 
- Dumfries a 30
- spendono 10 per mandare via Vidal e Sanchez
- Milenkovic in prestito da 5M + riscatto a 15M

Forse così rientrano come costi in quelli dello scorso anno (non ho fatto i conti precisi) e come stipendi abbassano un po' il livello


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Vendono:
> - Skriniar a 60
> - Dumfries a 30
> - spendono 10 per mandare via Vidal e Sanchez
> ...


Basta per il +60 se non fai altri acquisti e non prendi dybala.
Poi però devi fare uscire anche altri giocatori (dzeko su tutti) per tagliare il costo rosa a livello di guardia.

Io non sono così convinto che all'inter farà così bene trovarsi da una stagione all'altra senza Perisic e Skriniar (forse i due principali leader della squadra), Sanchez e Dzeko che comunque hanno portato vari gol, Vidal che ha esperienza ed è un altro leader, etc.
Io non credo che l'anno prossimo l'inter sarà migliore di quella di quest'anno, al netto di Lukaku.
Skriniar e Perisic non li sostituisci in alcun modo.
Dumfires sicuramente non con Bellanova che da noi farebbe la riserva


----------



## Baba (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Basta per il +60 se non fai altri acquisti e non prendi dybala.
> Poi però devi fare uscire anche altri giocatori (dzeko su tutti) per tagliare il costo rosa a livello di guardia.
> 
> Io non sono così convinto che all'inter farà così bene trovarsi da una stagione all'altra senza Perisic e Skriniar (forse i due principali leader della squadra), Sanchez e Dzeko che comunque hanno portato vari gol, Vidal che ha esperienza ed è un altro leader, etc.
> ...


Di sicuro rispetto all’Inter dello scudetto si sono indeboliti. Conte Hakimi Perisic e Skriniar non sono stati sostituiti con gente dello stesso livello


----------



## alexpozzi90 (1 Luglio 2022)

L'avvocato di Lukaku ha detto che sarà il più pagato della Serie A: mi domando come facciano/possano nonostante i conti drammatici.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Luglio 2022)

L'avvocato di Lukaku ha dichiarato che sarà il più pagato della Serie A e che non si è dimezzato lo stipendio


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO DI BILANCIO INTER 1 LUGLIO 2021*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2604
> 
> ...


Intendono cedere o tagliare anche molti altri giocatori come Vidal Sanchez Dzeko forse Correa... questo a prescindere dalle ventilate cessioni dei big.

Vedremo comunque, il mercato dura ancora due mesi e ne succederanno di cose.


----------



## Giofa (1 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> L'avvocato di Lukaku ha detto che sarà il più pagato della Serie A: mi domando come facciano/possano nonostante i conti drammatici.





chicagousait ha scritto:


> L'avvocato di Lukaku ha dichiarato che sarà il più pagato della Serie A e che non si è dimezzato lo stipendio


Li metterà il Chelsea suppongo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (1 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Li metterà il Chelsea suppongo


Però da noi vorrebbe la garanzia di girare il prestito di Bakayoko a un'altra squadra? O son scemi i nostri dirigenti (non penso), oppure questa operazione non è opaca, di più. Non si è mai visto uno pagato così rigirato indietro quasi gratis e con ingaggio parzialmente coperto, manco l'ammortamento copre l'Inter. A meno che la nuova proprietà del Chelsea abbondi di sprovveduti.


----------



## Giofa (1 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Però da noi vorrebbe la garanzia di girare il prestito di Bakayoko a un'altra squadra? O son scemi i nostri dirigenti (non penso), oppure questa operazione non è opaca, di più. Non si è mai visto uno pagato così rigirato indietro quasi gratis e con ingaggio parzialmente coperto, manco l'ammortamento copre l'Inter. A meno che la nuova proprietà del Chelsea abbondi di sprovveduti.


Non so, pare abbia fatto il matto per tornare e Tuchel non volesse vederlo nemmeno dipinto. Magari l'han venduto per disperazione


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

Esposito ceduto all'Anderlecht in prestito secco con diritto di riscatto a 5M e controriscatto a 6,5M. Un altro che i media e i tifosi interisti valutavano tra i 15-20M e che è uscito a zero, quindi risparmi solo l'ingaggio (irrilevante) e manco l'ammortamento essendo un giovane del vivaio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

Aggiornamento sui nostri UNPLAYABLES preferiti.







Ho inserito i prestiti in uscita e la rescissione di Vidal.

Noterete che diversi giocatori da cui gli sfinteristi fantasticavano decine di milioni sono partiti praticamente gratis (Satriano, Esposito, Radu, Sensi). Per convenzione si è considerato il classico 50/50 sugli stipendi.

Vediamo un po le solite tre colonne:
- Saldo Acquisti/Cessioni
- Monte ingaggi
- Costo rosa totale

1) Saldo Acquisti Cessioni (OBIETTIVO: +60 mln)

Acquisti: - 18,5 mln

- prestito Lukaku (8 mln)
- prestito Bellanova (3 mln)
- prestito Asslani (4 mln)
- Onana (0)
- Mkhitaryan (0)
- rescissione vidal (3,5 mln)

Cessioni: + 8,5 mln

- Di Gregorio (4 mln)
- Gravillon (3,5 mln)
- Perisic (0)
- Kolarov (0)
- Ranocchia (0)
- Vecino (0)
- Vidal (0)
- Pirola (pres 1 mln)
- Radu (pres 0)
- Sensi (pres 0)
- Esposito (pres 0)
- Satriano (pres 0)

TOTALE: -10.5 mln

A livello di saldo, l'inter deve rientrare ancora di circa 70 milioni (guarda caso la cifra di cui si sta discutendo per Skriniar)

2) Monte Ingaggi

Monte ingaggi 2021/2022: 144.000.000
Obiettivo 2022/2023: 125.000.000
Monte ingaggi 2022/2023: 146.000.000

3) Costo rosa

Costo rosa 2021/2022: 215.000.000
Obiettivo 2022/2023: 185.000.000
Costo rosa 2022/2023: 233.100.000

In tutto ciò gli aggiornamenti parlano di

- Passivo di bilancio 2021/2022 intorno ai -120 (e ricordiamo che ricadono in quel bilancio le mega entrate di Hakimi e Lukaku, che sono ovviamente una tantum)
- Zhang che deve restituire 250 milioni di euro ai creditori.

Insomma, se come credo alla fine l'inter rispetterà i paletti imposti da Suning agli interisti aspetta un agosto che definire di sangue sarebbe fare un complimento.
Ci sono 60/70 milioni da fare sul mercato e circa 40-50 milioni di costo rosa da tagliare entro il 30 giugno 2023.

Sarà divertente! Altro che Bremer e Dybala...
Marotta ha semplicemente piazzato prima gli acquisti approfittando della liquidità del prestito di oaktree e ora si trova a dover quadrare i conti, con metà dei fantastici esuberi da decine di milioni di euro andati via in prestito secco, Dalbert che si è fatto il crociato, Lazaro che non lo vuole manco sua madre, i vari Pirola Agoumè Vanheusden che per necessità numeriche resteranno alla base e la stella Pinamonti che non sembra attrarre nulla più di prestiti con obbligo intorno ai 15 milioni di euro.

Mala tempora currunt...


----------



## El picinin (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sui nostri UNPLAYABLES preferiti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2706
> 
> ...


 no ma a sentire qualcuno qui,mi dovevo strappare i capelli perché non facciamo il mercato Dell' Inter, buah


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> no ma a sentire qualcuno qui,mi dovevo strappare i capelli perché non facciamo il mercato Dell' Inter, buah


Non facciamo il mercato dell'Inter, non facciamo quello della Juve, della Roma, nemmeno del Monza e della Cremonese


----------



## El picinin (19 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non facciamo il mercato dell'Inter, non facciamo quello della Juve, della Roma, nemmeno del Monza e della Cremonese


 Non nascondiamo le difficoltà,ma alla fine un meno 40/50 lo faremo,che non è lo stesso di dover fare +60,in quale posizione vorresti essere ?


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sui nostri UNPLAYABLES preferiti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2706
> 
> ...



Occhio a darli morti, questi sono come Sauron.
C'è da stare tranquilli solo quando vedremo tutta la squadra e la sede sociale finire dentro al Monte Fato.
Ma indubbiamente perdere Bremer (se come credo andrà così) sarebbe un duro colpo, a maggior ragione in quanto sostituto di Skriniar.
Ora, se cedono lo slovacco, lo sostituiranno con un profilo meno "temibile".
Viene sbeffeggiato Maldini per Botman, ma noi non vogliamo vendere nessuno dei nostri centrali, quindi bene o male siamo a posto così... Ora vediamo come si muovono i cugini


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sui nostri UNPLAYABLES preferiti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2706
> 
> ...


Impossibile, Narnia è bellissima lo dicono tutti. 
Domani arriva Modric


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non nascondiamo le difficoltà,ma alla fine un meno 40/50 lo faremo,che non è lo stesso di dover fare +60,in quale posizione vorresti essere ?


ci mancherebbe non voglio tornare ai tempi bui, però non me ne frega nemmeno dei conti in verde.
Bisogna investire, anche per migliorare i conti, basta rubinetti chiusi.


----------



## darden (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sui nostri UNPLAYABLES preferiti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2706
> 
> ...



Gran lavoro come sempre. Solo da modificare Pirola che è in prestito oneroso 1M con obbligo a 4M alla 26esima presenza alla Salernitana (è andato in ritiro con la salernitana qualche giorno fa)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Occhio a darli morti, questi sono come Sauron.
> C'è da stare tranquilli solo quando vedremo tutta la squadra e la sede sociale finire dentro al Monte Fato.
> *Ma indubbiamente perdere Bremer (se come credo andrà così) sarebbe un duro colpo, a maggior ragione in quanto sostituto di Skriniar.*
> Ora, se cedono lo slovacco, lo sostituiranno con un profilo meno "temibile".
> Viene sbeffeggiato Maldini per Botman, ma noi non vogliamo vendere nessuno dei nostri centrali, quindi bene o male siamo a posto così... Ora vediamo come si muovono i cugini



Bisogna vedere se alla fine Skriniar lo cederanno realmente o se questo mancato acquisto rafforzerà la sua permanenza all'inda.
Attualmente in serie A skriniar è illegale,complici gli arbitri che gli permettono di giocare anche con braccia,gomiti alti e spintoni vari mai sanzionati.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Luglio 2022)

Ora speriamo che l'atalanta non gli paghi a peso d'oro Pinamonti


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sui nostri UNPLAYABLES preferiti.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2706
> 
> ...


Per le cessioni Skriniar è obbligatoria praticamente e non basta nemmeno per comprare 1 sostituto, come ben dici arriverebbero ai famosi +60 risicati stando fermi. E loro ne devono fare 2 di difensori se esce. Penso che puntini a vendere lui e Pinamonti (15) per fare Milenkovic e una riserva a 0 o quasi e il mercato è finito.

Sul payroll è ancora piu grigia: loro chiaramente vorrebbero far fuori Sanchez (9), Pinamonti (8), Dalbert (8), Gagliardini (8), Lazaro (7) e Vanheusden (3) e arrivare a 190 (-43) circa (più o meno a traguardo), la narrazione ce li dava fuori sicuro. 

La verità è che di questi uscirà pienamente solo Pinamonti, Sanchez se va bene lo dovranno pagare 4-5 (ma si dice che lui si sia impuntato e resti), Dalbert è rotto e quindi kaput, Gagliardini resta, Lazaro lo presteranno e costerà comunque 4-5, Vanheusden idem 2 gli continuerà a costare. Di -43 potenziale stimo un circa - 20 super ottimistico. Togli Skriniar e sono meno 12, ne manca ancora uno pesante per far tornare i conti se calcoli dentro 1-2 difensori (1 se tengono Vanheusden per disperazione e lo promuovono a riserva).


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se alla fine Skriniar lo cederanno realmente o se questo mancato acquisto rafforzerà la sua permanenza all'inda.
> Attualmente in serie A skriniar è illegale,complici gli arbitri che gli permettono di giocare anche con braccia,gomiti alti e spintoni vari mai sanzionati.



Qualcuno penso faranno partire... E non saranno i pacchi tipo Dzeko, Correa, Sanchez che si augurano i cugini.
Perso Bremer, Skriniar può anche restare ma se vogliono fare quello che hanno detto (+60 a bilancio) un sistema per far entrare i soldi lo devono trovare.


----------



## diavolo (19 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Qualcuno penso faranno partire... E non saranno i pacchi tipo Dzeko, Correa, Sanchez che si augurano i cugini.
> Perso Bremer, Skriniar può anche restare ma se vogliono fare quello che hanno detto (+60 a bilancio) un sistema per far entrare i soldi lo devono trovare.


Vendono Skriniar e fanno entrare Acerbi che tanto piace a Limone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Gran lavoro come sempre. Solo da modificare Pirola che è in prestito oneroso 1M con obbligo a 4M alla 26esima presenza alla Salernitana (è andato in ritiro con la salernitana qualche giorno fa)


Non lo sapevo perchè ancora non ufficiale, ho comunque aggiunto perchè sembra fatta. 
Cambia pochissimo nei calcoli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non lo sapevo perchè ancora non ufficiale, ho comunque aggiunto perchè sembra fatta.
> Cambia pochissimo nei calcoli.



Ma alla fine è vero che potrebbero anche decidere di non cedere nessuno in questa sessione,avendo come obiettivo/scadenza quello di non fare questi famosi +60milioni ora,in questo calciomercato estivo, ma ENTRO il 30 giugno 2023 ?
Alcune testate dicono questo.


----------



## Gamma (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine è vero che potrebbero anche decidere di non cedere nessuno in questa sessione,avendo come obiettivo/scadenza quello di non fare questi famosi +60milioni ora,in questo calciomercato estivo, ma ENTRO il 30 giugno 2023 ?
> Alcune testate dicono questo.


Non lo so, ma sarebbe ancora più divertente perché il prossimo anno dovrebbero acquistare anche una punta forte (o sperano di riavere Lukaku gratis?), quindi la forbice si allargherebbe ancora di più...


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine è vero che potrebbero anche decidere di non cedere nessuno in questa sessione,avendo come obiettivo/scadenza quello di non fare questi famosi +60milioni ora,in questo calciomercato estivo, ma ENTRO il 30 giugno 2023 ?
> Alcune testate dicono questo.


Volendo si. 
Ma sarebbe tipo raddoppiare quello che di fatto è gia un all-in.
Perchè a quel punto devi cedere a giugno 2023 e poi ti ritrovi a luglio che hai già ceduto e hai comunque alle spalle un bilancio che probabilmente è nell'ordine dei -150 tutto considerato. 
E allora devi cedere ancora. E come fai? 
La piazza collassa totalmente.
E soprattutto Skriniar come lo rinnovi, e come lo vendi a giugno se non lo rinnovi? 
Lui palesemente firmerebbe, se non gli hanno offerto nulla è perchè non possono permetterselo.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Luglio 2022)

Io vedo che l'anno prossimo si potranno liberare di Sanchez, Vidal, De Vrij, Dzeko, Lazaro e Gagliardini... Sarebbero tipo 40 milioni sul bilancio...
Se non li distacchiamo quest'anno lo faranno loro l'anno prossimo, no?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine è vero che potrebbero anche decidere di non cedere nessuno in questa sessione,avendo come obiettivo/scadenza quello di non fare questi famosi +60milioni ora,in questo calciomercato estivo, ma ENTRO il 30 giugno 2023 ?
> Alcune testate dicono questo.


Son veline giornalistiche come quelle che davano per CERTI Dybala e Bremer. Poi a giugno 2023 in 20 giorni con l'acqua alla gola devi fare 70-90M (contando che ora sono a -10 circa e manca un centrale come minimo)? Chi ci crede.


----------



## darden (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine è vero che potrebbero anche decidere di non cedere nessuno in questa sessione,avendo come obiettivo/scadenza quello di non fare questi famosi +60milioni ora,in questo calciomercato estivo, ma ENTRO il 30 giugno 2023 ?
> Alcune testate dicono questo.



Se fanno così a giugno 2023 devono cedere per 108 M , perchè significherebbe mantenere il payroll a 233 contro i 185 richiesti con quindi un esborso di stipendi e ammortamenti di circa 48M aggiuntivi rispetto al bilancio previsto per l'anno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io vedo che l'anno prossimo si potranno liberare di Sanchez, Vidal, De Vrij, Dzeko, Lazaro e Gagliardini... Sarebbero tipo 40 milioni sul bilancio...
> Se non li distacchiamo quest'anno lo faranno loro l'anno prossimo, no?


No, perché la riduzione del payroll mica finisce qua, dovranno continuare a farla. Non si può rimanere con 100 e rotti di perdita all'anno e accettarla come status quo, è strutturalmente insensato.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Luglio 2022)

Gli ingiocabili. 
@cesololinter

ahahhahahahhahahahha
Dai che c'è ancora bologna.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

Comunque secondo me è probabile che a questo punto Skriniar rinnovi e parta uno tra Lautaro e Barella. 
Ad oggi non riesci minimamente a sostituire Skriniar o Bastoni, e la cessione eventuale di De Vrij non porta in cassa granchè quindi ha poco senso.
Cercheranno di lasciare così la difesa (che è ottima) ed eventualmente secondo me il primo imputato per la cessione è Barella che una settantina di milioni li vale.
Hai già preso Asllani e Miki, una toppa riesci a metterla e comunque hai sempre Calha e Brozovic che riescono bene o male a reggere il centrocampo anche senza Barella (ovviamente è una grossa perdita, intendiamoci).
Potrebbe avere senso anche cedere Lautaro, magari 80/90 li fai. Però poi il problema è che sei obbligato a riscattare Lukaku l'anno prossimo e minimo ti partono 50 milioni che non puoi permetterti di spendere. 
In ogni caso, perderanno molto da qualunque cessione.
In alternativa possono provare a cedere De Vrij, Dumfries e uno tra Calha e Brozovic, ma forse sarebbe ancora peggio.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me è probabile che a questo punto Skriniar rinnovi e parta uno tra Lautaro e Barella.
> Ad oggi non riesci minimamente a sostituire Skriniar o Bastoni, e la cessione eventuale di De Vrij non porta in cassa granchè quindi ha poco senso.
> Cercheranno di lasciare così la difesa (che è ottima) ed eventualmente secondo me il primo imputato per la cessione è Barella che una settantina di milioni li vale.
> Hai già preso Asllani e Miki, una toppa riesci a metterla e comunque hai sempre Calha e Brozovic che riescono bene o male a reggere il centrocampo anche senza Barella (ovviamente è una grossa perdita, intendiamoci).
> ...


Penso che l'idea sia prendere il malloppone da 1 titolare, dato che 1 altro è già andato (Perisic). Venderne 2-3 che valgono meno di cartellino per età/ingaggio/scadenza (De Vrij, Brozo, Calha, Dumfries) sarebbe un azzardo a livello di gestione squadra.


----------



## Raryof (19 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vendono Skriniar e fanno entrare Acerbi che tanto piace a Limone.


Milenkovic ha un costo, loro pensano di poter avere i giocatori gratis solo perché hanno bisogno ma l'acquisto di un mediocre Milenkovic sarà della stessa tipologia di un Correa pagato 25 mln, non hanno nemmeno la voglia né la capacità di andare a prendere uno sconosciuto per farlo crescere, magari dall'estero, infatti loro così come la Juve non fanno mai mercati ingegnosi o impegnativi, prendono dalla A e nessuno li ostacola, tanto che poi strapagano qualsiasi giocatore dopo una grande annata in provincia.
Chiamiamoli mercati in sicurezza ma in realtà fuori dall'Italia sono pesci fuor d'acqua, al limite possono andare sui P0 già conosciuti o bolliti, acquisti alla CDK o simili nemmeno l'ombra, troppo rischiosi e poi quelli richiedono uno scoiuting competetente, anni di lavoro, ma chi glielo fa fare quando c'è sempre la A che ti viene incontro e si inginocchia per te?
Noi se avessimo voluto mettergli i bastoni tra le ruote avremmo dovuto rilanciare su ogni loro obbiettivo, cosa che avremmo potuto fare o potremmo fare per divertimento, visto che altrove di piani B non ne hanno e se salta Bremer rimane Acerbi, a che pro strapagare i giocatori per vincere lo scudo di luglio? hanno paura del Milan? pensano di poter bypassare un sistema di gioco inesistente con le figurine o nomi altisonanti? dove sono i giovani? dov'è il futuro in casa? dove sono le garanzie di sostenibilità che dovranno essere sempre più alla base della finanza calcistica, dove saranno questi tra 2-3 anni?
Adesso è tutto meraviglioso, si compete, si fanno cose, ci si gode l'estate, ma i nodi prima o poi verranno al pettine e una volta che saranno finiti i giocatori di valore da vendere finirà pure il giochino, tra l'altro in un calcio così scemo gente come De Ligt, mediocre, dopo anni di nulla va via per 80 mln solo perché è olandese e col nome cool, ecco, tra qualche anno l'olandese varrà 25 mln e Kalulu 150 mln, se non ci sarà una sorta di correzione del prezzo allora non capisco a che gioco stiamo giocando, se al Monopoli o ad uno sport dove girano soldi veri e spesso anche falsi, ma una volta terminato il mercato falso le correzioni faranno male a molti e allora altro che indagini su presunte falsificazioni o ipervalorizzazioni dei giocatori "falsi", la botta ci sarà sul campo e in una certa maniera è già arrivata per qualcuno nonostante quella stessa gente creda ancora di poter fare mercati falsi e goduriosi senza avere le basi per la sostenibilità, senza avere 'sto gran futuro, prendi, strapaghi e vinci, vediamo... bello bypassare qualche anno da quinti eh? solo in Italia..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine è vero che potrebbero anche decidere di non cedere nessuno in questa sessione,avendo come obiettivo/scadenza quello di non fare questi famosi +60milioni ora,in questo calciomercato estivo, ma ENTRO il 30 giugno 2023 ?
> Alcune testate dicono questo.


vorrà dire che l'anno prossimo dovranno fare +60 entro giugno e +60 a luglio e agosto ahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me è probabile che a questo punto Skriniar rinnovi e parta uno tra Lautaro e Barella.
> Ad oggi non riesci minimamente a sostituire Skriniar o Bastoni, e la cessione eventuale di De Vrij non porta in cassa granchè quindi ha poco senso.
> Cercheranno di lasciare così la difesa (che è ottima) ed eventualmente secondo me il primo imputato per la cessione è Barella che una settantina di milioni li vale.
> Hai già preso Asllani e Miki, una toppa riesci a metterla e comunque hai sempre Calha e Brozovic che riescono bene o male a reggere il centrocampo anche senza Barella (ovviamente è una grossa perdita, intendiamoci).
> ...


se vendono barella stan fuori dalle 4 occhio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vendono barella stan fuori dalle 4 occhio.


Pensa invece che secondo me è il piu sostituibile dei 4. 
Tengono Agoumè, promuovono Miki titolare.
Calha Brozovic Miki 
Gagliardini Asllani Agoume 

Sarà divertente più avanti quando partirà anche uno tra De Vrij e Dumfries, sostituito da un Milenkovic o dai già in casa Darmian/bellanova nel caso di Dumfries


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pensa invece che secondo me è il piu sostituibile dei 4.
> Tengono Agoumè, promuovono Miki titolare.
> Calha Brozovic Miki
> Gagliardini Asllani Agoume
> ...


turca - sbronzo - micky mouse è un centrocampo da colonna di destra e non esagero. sarebbe un sogno. 
3 morti in campo e chi corre? 
li mangiano vivi.

a loro conviene vendere skriniar o lautaro, 2 sopravvalutati per me.


----------



## Raryof (19 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vendono barella stan fuori dalle 4 occhio.


E' il più credibile, 70 mln facili, tanto se non lo vendono quest'anno lo vendono il prossimo.
Da loro mi aspettavo e mi aspetto ancora che cedano sia lo slovacco sia Barella, sostituiti dal Frattesi di turno e da Milenkovic in prestito oneroso con diritto.
Dico questo perché per poter avere un pelo di margine di manovra nel mantenimento di un 11 competitivo non possono sempre pensare di poter resistere ad un destino scontato, poi son certo che il Liverpool busserà alla porta presto e conviene vendere ora ad un prezzo altissimo piuttosto che venderlo l'anno prossimo ad un prezzo più basso o comunque incerto.
Nell'ottica di una riduzione degli ingaggi è scontato che debbano partire 2 pezzi grossi, non c'è margine per spedirne solo uno, ma dico questo perché il Barella che dovrai cedere lo dovrai sostituire con soldi veri, con ingegno, competenza, forse Asslani? ecco, i conti non mentono, c'è solo da capire se quel giocatore sarà all'altezza.
Non so se partirà pure Dumfries ma è probabile.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Luglio 2022)

Girano notizie sul fatto che Skriniar possa restare. L'apoteosi sarebbe: vendita di altro big (magari Laureato), Skriniar resta ma non rinnova e và via a 0 la prossima stagione. E che cavolo, mica possiamo perderli solo noi a 0...

Comunque vada, questa sarà l'ultima occasione per l'Inter di vincere.. Penso che si mangeranno il fegato i prossimi anni ad aver perso questo scudo e noi godremo ancor di più!


----------



## kekkopot (19 Luglio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io vedo che l'anno prossimo si potranno liberare di Sanchez, Vidal, De Vrij, Dzeko, Lazaro e Gagliardini... Sarebbero tipo 40 milioni sul bilancio...
> Se non li distacchiamo quest'anno lo faranno loro l'anno prossimo, no?


Ma Vidal non l'hanno già sbolognato?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Girano notizie sul fatto che Skriniar possa restare. L'apoteosi sarebbe: vendita di altro big (magari Laureato), Skriniar resta ma non rinnova e và via a 0 la prossima stagione. E che cavolo, mica possiamo perderli solo noi a 0...


non esagerare, certa gente a zero la perdiamo solo noi.


----------



## Zenos (19 Luglio 2022)

Mi avevate detto che entro il 30 Giugno dovevano vendere un big e questo non è successo. Evidentemente non conoscete Marotta.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi avevate detto che entro il 30 Giugno dovevano vendere un big e questo non è successo. Evidentemente non conoscete Marotta.


Ti avevano anche detto che sarebbero arrivati dybala e bremer.


----------



## mil77 (19 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi avevate detto che entro il 30 Giugno dovevano vendere un big e questo non è successo. Evidentemente non conoscete Marotta.


Mi sa che sei tu che ha capito male hanno sempre detto entro 30 giugno 2023


----------



## Solo (19 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vendono Skriniar e fanno entrare Acerbi che tanto piace a Limone.


Le probabilità di vedere Acerbi a Milano per me sono molto alte, bisogna vedere su quale sponda... Speriamo non la nostra.


Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me è probabile che a questo punto Skriniar rinnovi e parta uno tra Lautaro e Barella.
> Ad oggi non riesci minimamente a sostituire Skriniar o Bastoni, e la cessione eventuale di De Vrij non porta in cassa granchè quindi ha poco senso.
> Cercheranno di lasciare così la difesa (che è ottima) ed eventualmente secondo me il primo imputato per la cessione è Barella che una settantina di milioni li vale.
> Hai già preso Asllani e Miki, una toppa riesci a metterla e comunque hai sempre Calha e Brozovic che riescono bene o male a reggere il centrocampo anche senza Barella (ovviamente è una grossa perdita, intendiamoci).
> ...


Venderanno quello che ha l'offerta più alta alla fine.

Skriniar comunque ha sul tavolo 7M+ dal PSG, sicuri che ha così voglia di rinnovare a questo punto?


----------



## Mauricio (19 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Le probabilità di vedere Acerbi a Milano per me sono molto alte, bisogna vedere su quale sponda... Speriamo non la nostra.
> 
> Venderanno quello che ha l'offerta più alta alla fine.
> 
> Skriniar comunque ha sul tavolo 7M+ dal PSG, sicuri che ha così voglia di rinnovare a questo punto?


No appunto, o gli offrono 6/7 milioni oppure l’anno prossimo va al PSG a zero o altra squadra scialacqua denari.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi avevate detto che entro il 30 Giugno dovevano vendere un big e questo non è successo. Evidentemente non conoscete Marotta.



Cioè Skriniar o Bastoni.
E prendere Bremer per sostituire il partente.
Cosa che non è successa neanche in questo caso.
Guardiamo il quadro generale, eh... Non solo il fatto che non abbiano venduto nessuno.

L'unica eccezione è Lukaku, una vera e propria congiunzione astrale per svariati motivi.
Altrimenti a quest'ora erano più fermi di noi, perché Asllani e Bellanova non valgono Origi, Adli, Pobega.


----------



## Solo (19 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Cioè Skriniar o Bastoni.
> E prendere Bremer per sostituire il partente.
> Cosa che non è successa neanche in questo caso.
> Guardiamo il quadro generale, eh... Non solo il fatto che non abbiano venduto nessuno.
> ...


Più che altro Lukaku ha sostituito Dybala, che era l'obiettivo iniziale.

Che poi per me è una mezza follia, perché Dybala almeno era un acquisto definitivo.

Con Lukaku a giugno 2023 devono sperare che il Chelsea gli rinnovi il prestito, altrimenti si ritrovano con i soli Lautaro e Correa in attacco...


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Più che altro Lukaku ha sostituito Dybala, che era l'obiettivo iniziale.
> 
> Che poi per me è una mezza follia, perché Dybala almeno era un acquisto definitivo.
> 
> Con Lukaku a giugno 2023 devono sperare che il Chelsea gli rinnovi il prestito, altrimenti si ritrovano con i soli Lautaro e Correa in attacco...



Infatti voglio vedere l'anno prossimo...
A Sportitalia li stanno massacrando... Povero Biasin, mi fa una pena... Uno dei pochi giornalisti tifosi onesti.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2022)

Ieri al rientro dal lavoro mi sono preso una bella birrona e mi sono gustato i fenomeni del tubo tra imbarazzi più o meno vistosi, rapimenti di alieni e sparizioni varie.

Di colpo hanno iniziato a parlare di disponibilità economica, debiti, proprietà.
Ma come? E la maestosa potenza?
E noi altri fessi che facciam di conto?
E non @cesololinter?
E bremer e dybala che hanno dato la parola?
ahahhahahah

Mi sa che hanno confuso i due giocatori per padron 'ntoni, ora possono spostare la sede delle melme sulla casa del nespolo.


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Più che altro Lukaku ha sostituito Dybala, che era l'obiettivo iniziale.
> 
> *Che poi per me è una mezza follia, perché Dybala almeno era un acquisto definitivo.*
> 
> Con Lukaku a giugno 2023 devono sperare che il Chelsea gli rinnovi il prestito, altrimenti si ritrovano con i soli Lautaro e Correa in attacco...


Il problema è che ormai Marotta ragiona solo a brevissimo termine perchè sa benissimo che a maggio 2024, quando subentrerà Oaktree, lui non rimarrà. Anche se glielo chiedessero, dubito a questo punto della sua carriera voglia prestarsi ad una politica di scouting e lacrime&sangue.

Dunque in un'ottica di brevissimo termine forse effettivamente può incidere più Lukaku per una stagione piuttosto che Dybala. Se l'Inter vince il prossimo campionato, lui diventa il manager della seconda stella ed a quel punto si può anche ritirare. I debiti, i conti, il futuro dell'Inter, i giocatori che potrebbero partire a zero non gli interessano. Anzi, magari starà gufando duro Arrivabene in modo da poter tornare a "casa" tra un paio d'anni.... Ricordiamoci che lo scorso anno Marotta aveva inizialmente nascosto l'offerta del Chelsea per Lukaku alla proprietà. Zhang lo ha scoperto dal procuratore del giocatore ed ha costretto i dirigenti a procedere. In qualsiasi altro contesto il dirigente sarebbe stato cacciato e licenziato per giusta causa ma qui hanno chiuso un occhio (ops, non volevo) per ragioni "populiste" con i tifosi. Il pane duro toccherà al successore.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Luglio 2022)

Come mai si parla di rinnovo di Skriniar? Se dovessero posticipare il tutto al 30 giugno 2023 cosa accade secondo voi?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (22 Luglio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Come mai si parla di rinnovo di Skriniar? Se dovessero posticipare il tutto al 30 giugno 2023 cosa accade secondo voi?


Veline di Marotta, anche perché, pur facendo finta che il famoso +60 sia realizzabile in 2 settimane a giugno '23 (quando tutti sanno che sei con l'acqua alla gola), la riduzione del costo rosa per ora non è avvenuto, anzi, è aumentato (fuori Perisic, Vidal con buonuscita, Vecino e Ranocchia -> dentro Lukaku, Mkhitarian, Onana, Bellanova e Asllani), quindi rinnovo de che? Oppure vendono Lautaro o Barella.


----------



## Prealpi (22 Luglio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Come mai si parla di rinnovo di Skriniar? Se dovessero posticipare il tutto al 30 giugno 2023 cosa accade secondo voi?


Semplice, i famosi 60 milioni servono per ricoprire le spese della prossima stagione, non dovesse accadere è ben capibile a cosa andrebbero incontro


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2022)

@Trumpusconi hai aggiornato con la buonuscita di Sanchez? 3.5M netti, quindi 5M con il decreto crescita.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2022)

La grande gestione dell’Inter, che addirittura paga i suoi dipendenti per sbolognare (e non parliamo di qualche spicciolo). E ma Marotta…


----------



## Stex (11 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La grande gestione dell’Inter, che addirittura paga i suoi dipendenti per sbolognare (e non parliamo di qualche spicciolo). E ma Marotta…


I Tifosi merdzurri si attendono ancora colpi... ma devono stare attenti al 30/31 agosto...


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi hai aggiornato con la buonuscita di Sanchez? 3.5M netti, quindi 5M con il decreto crescita.


Ancora no ma sistemo quando riesco.
Comunque situazione di cassa disperata, se rimandano le cessioni a giugno 2023 non mi stupirei di una bella crisi di liquidità a metà stagione


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Più che altro Lukaku ha sostituito Dybala, che era l'obiettivo iniziale.
> 
> Che poi per me è una mezza follia, perché Dybala almeno era un acquisto definitivo.
> 
> Con Lukaku a giugno 2023 devono sperare che il Chelsea gli rinnovi il prestito, altrimenti si ritrovano con i soli Lautaro e Correa in attacco...


rinnovo del prestito che con le nuove regole non si può più fare. Se prestano sarà a un'altra squadra. Lukaku è un all-in con poco senso.


----------



## TheKombo (11 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ancora no ma sistemo quando riesco.
> Comunque situazione di cassa disperata, se rimandano le cessioni a giugno 2023 non mi stupirei di una bella crisi di liquidità a metà stagione


Stanno messi molto molto male, io do per scontato che questo "ciclo" societario sia finito. Nello specifico, anch'io credo potrebbero andare già quest'anno in difficoltà per la liquidità.......sarà divertente vederli agonizzanti.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La grande gestione dell’Inter, che addirittura paga i suoi dipendenti per sbolognare (e non parliamo di qualche spicciolo). E ma Marotta…



Tra Conte, Vidal e Sanchez, in un anno hanno speso non meno di 25 mln lordi in buonuscite. Cioè il costo di un buon giocatore.

Conte son 15 mln sicuri, (14,35, per essere esatti) come risulta dall'ultimo bilancio. Tra l'altro ancora non ho capito perché gli hanno dato tutti quei soldi, in pratica glieli hanno versati perché evitasse di allenare in Italia fino al 31/12/21. Non so cosa temesse Marotta: in Italia non c'era nessuno che avrebbe dato 12 netti a Conte. Il tecnico aveva chiesto lui di rescindere, dargli 15 lordi di liquidazione è una follia assurda.


----------



## Rudi84 (11 Agosto 2022)

Se leggiamo sul sito della gazzetta c'è scritto "la cessione di pinamonti è ossigeno" e non c'è bisogno di vendere skriniar


----------



## Bubbolo (11 Agosto 2022)

Ma i 60mln di saldo positivo entro quando dovrebbero farlo? Entro giugno 23, per essere messo a bilancio 22-23?


----------



## TheKombo (11 Agosto 2022)

Bubbolo ha scritto:


> Ma i 60mln di saldo positivo entro quando dovrebbero farlo? Entro giugno 23, per essere messo a bilancio 22-23?


Giugno '23


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Se leggiamo sul sito della gazzetta c'è scritto "la cessione di pinamonti è ossigeno" e non c'è bisogno di vendere skriniar


Devono vendere anche agli interisti_..._


----------



## mandraghe (11 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Se leggiamo sul sito della gazzetta c'è scritto "la cessione di pinamonti è ossigeno" e non c'è bisogno di vendere skriniar




La Gazzetta è anche partner dell'Inter, penso non occorra dire altro.

Però se ascolti i tifosi interisti la Gazzetta ce l'ha a morte con loro


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> rinnovo del prestito che con le nuove regole non si può più fare. Se prestano sarà a un'altra squadra. Lukaku è un all-in con poco senso.


Ero rimasto che erano vietati i prestiti biennali. Non puoi più neanche fare due prestiti annuali consecutivi alla stessa squadra?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ero rimasto che erano vietati i prestiti biennali. Non puoi più neanche fare due prestiti annuali consecutivi alla stessa squadra?


Eh no, se no cosa cambia col prestito biennale? Lo puoi fare non consecutivo, quindi l'anno dopo. O lo comprano o niet. Non si applica solo agli U21, è fatto apposta per limitare le porcherie coi bilanci.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Eh no, se no cosa cambia col prestito biennale? Lo puoi fare non consecutivo, quindi l'anno dopo. O lo comprano o niet. Non si applica solo agli U21, è fatto apposta per limitare le porcherie coi bilanci.


Boh, dall'Inghilterra qualche settimana fa scrivevano che c'era già l'accordo per rinnovare il prestito di Lukaku anche per il prossimo anno, per cui credevo si potesse.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Boh, dall'Inghilterra qualche settimana fa scrivevano che c'era già l'accordo per rinnovare il prestito di Lukaku anche per il prossimo anno, per cui credevo si potesse.


I giornalisti non sanno le regole fifa, ma sul serio, sai quanti ne scrivono ancora di prestiti biennali.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Agosto 2022)

Inzaghi ha detto che manca solo un difensore, poi il mercato è chiuso in entrata o in uscita.


----------



## Albijol (12 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha detto che manca solo un difensore, poi il mercato è chiuso in entrata o in uscita.


Acerbi in Skriniar out


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Acerbi in Skriniar out


"non esce nessuno, lo abbiamo concordato con proprietà e dirigenza." testuale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Agosto 2022)

Ennesimo all in.
Peggio di loro solo il Barcelona.
Io imploro che non vadano nemmeno in CL per quanto difficile.
Quindi le cessioni arriveranno a gennaio o giugno... Vediamo se avranno la liquidità


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ennesimo all in.
> Peggio di loro solo il Barcelona.
> Io imploro che non vadano nemmeno in CL per quanto difficile.
> Quindi le cessioni arriveranno a gennaio o giugno... Vediamo se avranno la liquidità



hanno il prestito OakTree che per quest'anno dovrebbe bastare. La liquidità la hanno per campare quest'anno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> hanno il prestito OakTree che per quest'anno dovrebbe bastare. La liquidità la hanno per campare quest'anno.


No, son finiti quelli, se no non direbbero +60 entro giugno 23.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> No, son finiti quelli, se no non direbbero +60 entro giugno 23.



no Alex non sono finiti ma quasi, il prestito Oaktree era stato utilizzato per circa 70 milioni a febbraio-marzo di quest'anno, quindi ne rimangono 200, considerando che bruciano un 15 milioni al mese direi sono sufficienti per finire la stagione. 

Detto ciò devono vendere, anche per mettere plusvalenze a bilancio e non solo per la liquidità. Sono messi veramente male comunque, se posticipano le cessioni a giugno 23 sono folli. Io penso venderanno in questa finestra, o Skriniar o Dumfries o qualasiasi giocatore con offerte.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ennesimo all in.
> Peggio di loro solo il Barcelona.
> Io imploro che non vadano nemmeno in CL per quanto difficile.
> Quindi le cessioni arriveranno a gennaio o giugno... Vediamo se avranno la liquidità


tanto se non hanno liquidità si fanno qualche mese senza pagare stipendi coi giocatori d'accordo e la Procura Federale girata dall'altra parte, qual è il problema?


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Agosto 2022)

Come prevedibile, Marmotta se ne sbatte di cosa succederà a luglio 2023, punta a seconda stella e dimissioni da stellato con CV aggiornato per nuovo posto di lavoro.

Poveri cuginastri, li aspettano anni tosti sul serio.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Come prevedibile, Marmotta se ne sbatte di cosa succederà a luglio 2023, punta a seconda stella e dimissioni da stellato con CV aggiornato per nuovo posto di lavoro.
> 
> Poveri cuginastri, li aspettano anni tosti sul serio.



Egoisticamente parlando, lo faremmo più o meno tutti.
Sono incarichi di breve durata, punti a vincere poi eventualmente te ne vai e lasci macerie (Mourinho, Conte ecc...), a maggior ragione se vieni da Juve o club simili e non sei il Maldini/Tare della situazione.
La vera colpa l'hanno i cugini che, solo perché una cosa non si verifica (cessioni) allora credono che tutti ce l'abbiano con loro e dicano solo fregnacce... Si sveglieranno tutto insieme, non hanno capito con che squalo (Guercio) hanno a che fare.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> "non esce nessuno, lo abbiamo concordato con proprietà e dirigenza." testuale.


Come Lukaku che sarebbe rimasto? Ma poi è andato al Chelsea. Sarebbe testuale anche Marotta che dice che in questo bilancio, che non mi stufo di ricordare si chiude a giugno 2023, devono fare +60 milioni. Vedremo, di certo l’anno prossimo va a scadenza molta gente, faranno fatica a sostituirli tutti.


----------



## Albijol (13 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ennesimo all in.
> Peggio di loro solo il Barcelona.
> Io imploro che non vadano nemmeno in CL per quanto difficile.
> Quindi le cessioni arriveranno a gennaio o giugno... Vediamo se avranno la liquidità


Fai rompere uno tra Lukaku e Brozovic anche solo per un mese e il quinto posto non sarebbe utopia.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Come Lukaku che sarebbe rimasto? Ma poi è andato al Chelsea. Sarebbe testuale anche Marotta che dice che in questo bilancio, che non mi stufo di ricordare si chiude a giugno 2023, devono fare +60 milioni. Vedremo, di certo l’anno prossimo va a scadenza molta gente, faranno fatica a sostituirli tutti.


L'anno prossimo non sarà un problema di Marotta....


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Come Lukaku che sarebbe rimasto? Ma poi è andato al Chelsea. Sarebbe testuale anche Marotta che dice che in questo bilancio, che non mi stufo di ricordare si chiude a giugno 2023, devono fare +60 milioni. Vedremo, di certo l’anno prossimo va a scadenza molta gente, faranno fatica a sostituirli tutti.


The last dance, diciamo così, poi sarà botto per davvero.
In teoria quest'anno avrebbero dovuto sbattere dentro i nuovi Kalulu ecc, soprattutto dietro, gente presa di nascosto, nell'indifferenza generale e invece non mi pare abbiano fatto granché, Brozo giocherà pure da rotto e Asslani vedrà poco il campo, davanti Lukaku peserà sempre tanto o andrà via, per mantenere alcuni costi dovranno tagliare da altre parti sempre con un occhio al futuro, ai giocatori che saranno, ma sarà tostissima mantenere la scia del Milan, senza giovani forti e pronti, educati, attraverso la solita finanza creativa.
Comunque io penso che lo slovacco andrà via, alla fine, non possono permettersi di portarlo a scadenza, o rinnovarlo, ma fa piacere che provino a fare di tutto per tenerlo fino alle lacrime, vuol dire che tanto sicuri di farcela quest'anno non sono, poi tutto è in gioco e il campionato non sarà semplice dopo che hai stravolto abbastanza il sistema di gioco ormai sempre meno contiano.


----------



## UDG (13 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fai rompere uno tra Lukaku e Brozovic anche solo per un mese e il quinto posto non sarebbe utopia.


È più probabile che si rompa mezza squadra nostra che uno dei due


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> È più probabile che si rompa mezza squadra nostra che uno dei due


Lubamba scoppia di salute.
Potrebbe donare 4 litri di sangue prima della partita senza risentirne.

A proposito, auguri agli ingiocabili per lo scudetto 2022-2023, quello della cometa.
La stella l'hanno vinta lo scorso anno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Agosto 2022)

*AGGIORNAMENTO CONTI INTER 16 AGOSTO *








Cominciamo ad intravedere qualche taglio più deciso, con le uscite di Pinamonti e Casadei che portano un po di soldi e alleggeriscono il monte ingaggi insieme al taglio di Sanchez (la cui buonuscita, insieme a quella di vidal, graverà sul disastrato bilancio 2021/2022 che puo ancora godere degli introiti delle cessioni di Hakimi e Lukaku) 

Al momento la situazione dunque vede

Acquisti: - 15 mln (per i prestiti di Bellanova Asllani e Lukaku) 
Non conteremo dunque i 10 milioni totali circa che partono tra Vidal e Sanchez in buonuscite, visto che caricheranno il bilancio precedente. 

Cessioni: + 27,5 mln 
Agli 8,5 milioni precedenti possiamo aggiungere quindi 
- 4 milioni per pinamonti (i restanti 16 sono obbligo di riscatto che verranno pagati in 4 anni a partire dalla prossima stagione) 
- 15 milioni per Casadei (i 5 di bonus non vanno a bilancio finchè non matureranno), preso a titolo definitivo dal chelsea. 

Anche qualora volessimo contare Pinamonti e Casadei come 20+20 (che non sono), il saldo totale sarebbe comunque +33 milioni e spiccioli, ergo ne mancherebbero un'altra trentina per raggiungere l'agognato +60. 

La situazione payroll e stipendi: 

Stipendi: Rispetto all'obiettivo di 125/130 milioni, l'inter è al momento a 130.000.000 circa, con la prospettiva di raggiungere l'obiettivo con le uscite in prestito/definitive di Agoumè e Salcedo, ultimi due esuberi a rosa (insieme a Dalbert che non si muove perchè si è fatto il crociato)
Costo rosa: Rispetto all'obiettivo di 185/190 milioni, l'inter è al momento a 214.000.000 circa.

Mancano dunque all'appello circa 25 milioni di costo rosa in eccesso e circa 40 milioni di saldo calciomercato. 
La cessione di uno Skriniar porterebbe circa 60 milioni e un risparmio a costo rosa di più di 11 milioni, lasciando quindi la situazione in linea con le previsioni di inizio mercato. 

Se questa ultima/penultima operazione andrà in porto a fine mercato (improbabile), a gennaio (improbabile) o a giugno 2023, non è dato sapere.
Di certo c'è che l'anno prossimo va fatto spazio per il riscatto di Bellanova, Asllani ed eventualmente Lukaku, oltre a gestire le grane dei rinnovi di Skriniar, De Vrij, Dzeko e Gagliardini.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *AGGIORNAMENTO CONTI INTER 16 AGOSTO *
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3017
> ...


Ottimo lavoro come sempre. Mi pare di capire che l'aver trovato il Pollo Casadei permetta di dover vendere solo 1 big e non 2, per me alla fine salta Dumfries più che Skriniar. A meno che non facciano il mega azzardo, ovvero sperare che a giugno qualcuno dei loro prestiti con diritto se li fili qualcuno.


----------



## darden (16 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *AGGIORNAMENTO CONTI INTER 16 AGOSTO *
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3017
> ...



Alla fine gli manca poco se considerano già tutti i soldi a bilancio su quest'anno e in teoria con un lukaku in più. Concettualmente se finisse così il mercato di agosto nei titolari sono migliorati ma sono numericamente messi peggio, se beccano un paio di infortuni lunghi con i filotti di partite di quest'anno sono nei guai.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *AGGIORNAMENTO CONTI INTER 16 AGOSTO *
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3017
> ...


La loro salvezza è la propaganda che spaccia i loro giocatori per top , contrariamente ai nostri che sono scappati di casa.

E' una litania che a furia di ripeterla entra nelle menti con un tarlo.

Asserire che lo scudetto lo hanno perso loro serve per mantenere lo status quo di forti

Le loro valutazioni sono folli ma sono figlie del potere mediatico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ottimo lavoro come sempre. Mi pare di capire che l'aver trovato il Pollo Casadei permetta di dover vendere solo 1 big e non 2, per me alla fine salta Dumfries più che Skriniar. A meno che non facciano il mega azzardo, ovvero sperare che a giugno qualcuno dei loro prestiti con diritto se li fili qualcuno.


Presumibilmente si.
Useranno la liquidità ottenuta tra Pinamonti e Casadei per cercare di spendere meno del prestito Oaktree, visto che bruciano circa 10/12 milioni di cassa al mese alle condizioni attuali. 
L'anno prossimo però giovani di livello come quei due da vendere non li avranno più, e comunque non sono bastati.
E non è che quando arriverà il fondo le cose per l'inda miglioreranno, anzi.
Oaktree farà come Elliott, con la differenza che qui c'era da smaltire quasi solo spazzatura, li c'è da smontare una squadra forte ma che vive molto al di sopra delle sue possibilità. 
Metti anche che riescano a fare 35/40 milioni da Dumfries a giugno 2023.
Saranno riusciti a rinnovare De Vrij (che passa da scemo ma in realtà è da anni tra i migliori centrali del campionato salvo lo scorso) e Skriniar (che sa di avere sul piatto offerte da 7/8 milioni annui ancora a libro paga inter, e che da svincolato potrebbe puntare facilmente i 10/12)?
Cosa faranno di Lukaku? 
Gagliardini e Dzeko, per quanto non al centro del progetto, andranno comunque sostituiti... 
Chi ti resta per fare cassa se per disgrazia De Vrij e Skriniar non riesci a rinnovarli e Dumfries è andato via? 
Barella, Calhanoglu, Gosens, Lautaro, Bastoni.
Sempre quei 5 li.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Presumibilmente si.
> Useranno la liquidità ottenuta tra Pinamonti e Casadei per cercare di spendere meno del prestito Oaktree, visto che bruciano circa 10/12 milioni di cassa al mese alle condizioni attuali.
> L'anno prossimo però giovani di livello come quei due da vendere non li avranno più, e comunque non sono bastati.
> E non è che quando arriverà il fondo le cose per l'inda miglioreranno, anzi.
> ...


Calhanoglu e Gosens avranno 29 anni nel 2023 e vediamo come rendono, ho dei forti dubbi che saranno mai più rivendibili (a quell'età lì te li pagano solo se son campioni e non mi pare il caso). De Vrij se lo rinnovi è per sempre, come è stato per Brozovic, i 5 con valore intrinseco reale sono Skriniar (che però va rinnovato), Bastoni, Dumfries, Barella e Lautaro. Stop.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo non sarà un problema di Marotta....



Eheheh penso anch'io.
Vedrai che ridere quando poi a fare il mercato ci saranno Vagnati, Carnevali, questa gente quà...
Se poi non vincono quest'anno sarà l'apoteosi, perdenti e abbandonati, come l'ultima delle Rosy Bindi piantata dal marito.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Agosto 2022)

io non ci credo che non vendono Skriniar. Capisco l'amore per lo slovacco per l'Inter ma spiegatemi una cosa. A questo hanno offerto, da quanto si legge, 8 milioni netti che possono essere anche di più a gennaio quando si libera a zero, diciamo 10. Adesso firma con l''Inter a 5, dopo che gli hanno messo il cartello vendesi in fronte tutta estate?


----------



## TheKombo (16 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non ci credo che non vendono Skriniar. Capisco l'amore per lo slovacco per l'Inter ma spiegatemi una cosa. A questo hanno offerto, da quanto si legge, 8 milioni netti che possono essere anche di più a gennaio quando si libera a zero, diciamo 10. Adesso firma con l''Inter a 5, dopo che gli hanno messo il cartello vendesi in fronte tutta estate?


Ma infatti non avrebbe senso per lui rinnovare a quelle cifre, comunque io credo che il vero motivo della sua permanenza è che di offerte "indecenti" non ne sono arrivate.


----------



## El picinin (21 Agosto 2022)

Finalmente uno che ha avuto il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno sulla situazione economica dell Inter.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Agosto 2022)

L'ho scritto anche nel topic della partita e lo ribadisco qui: sti qua con Lukaku sono un altro livello, pochi mazzi.
Lo sapevamo tutti ma il giocatore in Serie A è un crack assoluto. 

Senza considerare che alla fine le cessioni non sono state quelle in cui speravamo. Come al solito la calcolatrice nel mondo del calcio serve a poco: parla il campo e chi ci va.
Senza nulla togliere al preciso lavoro fatto da trumpberlusconi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Agosto 2022)

Il momento della resa dei conti si avvicina...


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2022)

Ripesco il topic ora che stiamo per avvicinarci al mercato di Gennaio 
Da quello che filtra anche nei lidi interisti stessi, la situazione è drammatica: tra le pagliacciate di Zhang jr alla festa e la situazione della rosa, sembra che tempi poco simpatici attendano gli sfinteristi 

Ricapitoliamo un po: mentre scrivo, l'inter ha in scadenza a giugno 2023 (metto tra parentesi il valore Transfermarkt per quello che vale):
- Skriniar (60 mln) ( ) 
- De Vrij (15 mln)
- Gagliardini (6,5 mln)
- Dzeko (4 mln)
- Darmian (4 mln) 
- D'ambrosio (2 mln) 
- Dalbert (2 mln) 
- Handanovic (1 mln)
- Cordaz (300k) 

Sommandoli, otteniamo circa 95 milioni "persi", la perdita di due titolari (De Vrij e Skriniar), diverse riserve fondamentali nelle rotazioni (Dzeko, Darmina, D'ambrosio, lo stesso Handanovic). 

Poi c'è il capitolo prestiti: sempre a giugno, scadono: 

- Lukaku (55 mln), non c'è diritto di riscatto e per prolungare il prestito servirà un'altra caparra da 10-15 mln
- Asllani (12 mln), obbligo di riscatto a 10 che si sommano ai 4 versati per il prestito la scorsa estate
- Bellanova (7 mln), diritto di riscatto a 7 che si sommano ai 3 versati per il prestito la scorsa estate
- Acerbi (4 mln), diritto di riscatto a 3,5 mln 

in tutto parliamo di 13 giocatori che a fine anno dovranno per forza di cose avere un nuovo contratto o lasciare la squadra, di cui 3 titolari e molte riserve importanti. 

Se andiamo a guardare al 2024, tra gli altri scadono Bastoni e Chalanoglu (oltre a Mkhitaryan), che quindi non saranno granchè monetizzabili quest'estate se non rinnovano prima. 
Questo in linea teorica lascia l'inter il prossimo anno con la patata bollente di scegliere di sacrificare uno tra Lautaro, Barella e forse Bastoni se il Tottenham facesse un'offerta "amichevole" nonostante la scadenza. 
Gli altri monetizzabili (Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Dumfries, Dimarco) da soli non sembrano sufficienti a tappare i buchi enormi del prossimo bilancio, che sarà privo di plusvalenze. 

Non a caso, i nomi che girano sul mercato dell'inter (con la ovvia esclusione di Scalvini, che però sembra fuori dalla loro portata) sono tutti svincolati di una certa età: Neto, Sommer, Smalling, i discorsi per il riscatto di Acerbi... 

Insomma, l'inter si prepara a dover sostituire o rinnovare mezza squadra, e i 3 nomi che più contano (Lukaku, Skriniar, De Vrij) due sembra che non vogliano rinnovare e l'altro dovrà convincere il Chelsea a farsi regalare un altro anno dopo una stagione fin qui deludente, e a farsi strapagare dall'inter (25-30 milioni a fondo perduto all'anno per un giocatore tra costo del prestito e stipendio sono FOLLIA quando hai già un budget risicato) 

La mia previsione, per quel che puo valere: 
L'inter non farà nulla di rilevante a gennaio, rinnoverà Dzeko, Darmian, D'ambrosio, riscatterà Acerbi e Asllani e in estate spenderà un rene per farsi confermare Lukaku in prestito dal Chelsea, cedendo nel frattempo almeno uno tra Bastoni, Dumfries, Calhanoglu, Dimarco e Brozovic e cercando a tutti i costi di trattenere Lautaro e Barella. 
Intanto, la crisi economica interista continuerà ad aggravarsi e Suning proverà a tenere duro almeno fino al 2024. 

Vediamo se la prendo


----------



## TheKombo (22 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripesco il topic ora che stiamo per avvicinarci al mercato di Gennaio
> Da quello che filtra anche nei lidi interisti stessi, la situazione è drammatica: tra le pagliacciate di Zhang jr alla festa e la situazione della rosa, sembra che tempi poco simpatici attendano gli sfinteristi
> 
> Ricapitoliamo un po: mentre scrivo, l'inter ha in scadenza a giugno 2023 (metto tra parentesi il valore Transfermarkt per quello che vale):
> ...


Perfetto as always.
Secondo me però, una sola cessione non basta, e gli unici che hanno davvero mercato sono Lautaro, Bastoni e Barella.


----------



## Franco (22 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripesco il topic ora che stiamo per avvicinarci al mercato di Gennaio
> Da quello che filtra anche nei lidi interisti stessi, la situazione è drammatica: tra le pagliacciate di Zhang jr alla festa e la situazione della rosa, sembra che tempi poco simpatici attendano gli sfinteristi
> 
> Ricapitoliamo un po: mentre scrivo, l'inter ha in scadenza a giugno 2023 (metto tra parentesi il valore Transfermarkt per quello che vale):
> ...



Già il fatto che stiano usando i servi della gazzetta per pompare le quotazioni (Dumfries vale 60, Lautaro 100 ecc.) è significativo. L'Inter ha una rosa forte ma vecchia, poco monetizzabile. Sono fuori di parecchi soldi e devono vendere e perdere a zero Skriniar sarebbe un salasso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Perfetto as always.
> Secondo me però, una sola cessione non basta, e gli unici che hanno davvero mercato sono Lautaro, Bastoni e Barella.


Anche Dumfries dai, qualche furbo in PL che gli dia 40 milioni dopo sto mondiale lo trovano facilmente. 
Brozovic è chiaramente blindato e ormai starà li fino a 34 anni a godersi l'ultimo contratto importante della carriera, Calhanoglu voglio proprio vederli rinnovarlo a 30 anni partendo da una base di 6 milioni annui. Lo vendessero in estate ci farebbero 15-20 milioni, non di più.
Dimarco secondo me una trentina di milioni li vale, il fatto è che è cresciuto nel vivaio e quindi cercheranno di tenerlo a tutti i costi per le liste.
Se De Vrij e Skriniar partono a 0 non possono cedere anche Bastoni, già è una catastrofe così. 
Vista così, ti direi che la partenza piu probabile è quella di Dumfries per 40 milioni circa, poi gli altri 30-40 cercheranno di farli dai soliti primavera o magari con la cessione di Gosens che in bundes 20 milioni li tira su senza troppi patemi.

Dai, vado per Dumfries + Gosens per 60 che non a caso hanno già sostituti affidabili in casa (Dimarco e Darmian) e nel caso riscattano Bellanova o si tengono Lazaro come riserva a destra.
Mancasse qualche altro soldo liquideranno i vari Pirola, Esposito, Mulattieri, Agoumè, Satriano. 
Per quest'anno ancora staranno a galla senza gravissimi problemi, ma si indeboliranno di brutto (se togli a sta squadra Gosens De Vrij Skriniar e Dumfries li metti in dubbio per il quarto posto) 

Onana (Sommer) 
Acerbi Bastoni Smalling (D'ambrosio Pirola Vanheusden)
Darmian Barella Calhanoglu Brozovic Dimarco (Lazaro/Bellanova Asllani Agoumè Mkhitaryan Carboni) 
Lukaku Lautaro (Dzeko Correa) 

Acquisti a zero (Smalling, Sommer), qualche rinnovo (D'ambrosio Darmian Dzeko), rientro dei giovani dai prestiti (Pirola Vanheusden Agoumè Carboni), riscatto di Acerbi e Asllani (e forse Bellanova se cedono Lazaro) per 10-15 milioni complessivi, rinnovo del prestito di Lukaku per i soliti 10-15 milioni 
Spese totali di cartellini sui 25-30 milioni, incassi per 80/85 (Dumfries 40, Gosens 20, altri 20/25 da Esposito, Mulattieri, Satriano)
Attivo di mercato da 60 milioni, taglio deciso al monte ingaggi con l'uscita di qualche senatore e top e ingresso di giovani formati nel vivaio. 

Sembra uno schifo ma paradossalmente è il meglio che possano fare.


----------



## Franco (22 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Perfetto as always.
> Secondo me però, una sola cessione non basta, e gli unici che hanno davvero mercato sono Lautaro, Bastoni e Barella.



Lautaro o fa il botto in Champions o dopo il mondiale ha perso metà del suo valore. 
Per Bastoni bisogna vedere se Conte resta al Tottenham: solo lui gli può fare il regalo. 
Stanno usando la gazzetta per pompare la quotazione di Dumfries, sperando che qualcuno ci caschi. 
L'unico su cui per età e valore possono davvero monetizzare è Barella.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripesco il topic ora che stiamo per avvicinarci al mercato di Gennaio
> Da quello che filtra anche nei lidi interisti stessi, la situazione è drammatica: tra le pagliacciate di Zhang jr alla festa e la situazione della rosa, sembra che tempi poco simpatici attendano gli sfinteristi
> 
> Ricapitoliamo un po: mentre scrivo, l'inter ha in scadenza a giugno 2023 (metto tra parentesi il valore Transfermarkt per quello che vale):
> ...


Grande come sempre!

Secondo me invece inizieranno un progressivo rinnovamento della rosa che vedo abbastanza drammatico per loro per come hanno operato finora. Prevedo arriveranno altri Asllani, mentre escludo il prolungamento del prestito di Lukaku (anzi, secondo me è pure in dubbio non tentino di rispedirlo al Chelsea già in questo mercato di gennaio).

Comunque il punto interrogativo piu grosso che hanno, nell'immediato, è dovuto alla corte serrata che i gobbi stanno facendo a Marotta per tornare... alla fine lo sanno tutti che lui è l'ultimo baluardo rimasto per evitare il tracollo, nonostante i tanti errori che indubbiamente ha fatto di recente.


----------



## Route66 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripesco il topic ora che stiamo per avvicinarci al mercato di Gennaio
> Da quello che filtra anche nei lidi interisti stessi, la situazione è drammatica: tra le pagliacciate di Zhang jr alla festa e la situazione della rosa, sembra che tempi poco simpatici attendano gli sfinteristi
> 
> Ricapitoliamo un po: mentre scrivo, l'inter ha in scadenza a giugno 2023 (metto tra parentesi il valore Transfermarkt per quello che vale):
> ...


Grande lavoro come al solito, complimenti!!
Sinceramente l'intervista con il leccapiedi di scai prostrato a mo di zerbino ai piedi di Zhang jr, Bastoni, Skrjniar e il Cornutone turco(tutti con tasso alcolico ben oltre quello di ritiro patente) durante la loro festa natalizia mi è parsa la stessa scena dell'orchestra del Titanic.
Forse è solo la mia impressione e le vie del Gue sono infinite......


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripesco il topic ora che stiamo per avvicinarci al mercato di Gennaio
> Da quello che filtra anche nei lidi interisti stessi, la situazione è drammatica: tra le pagliacciate di Zhang jr alla festa e la situazione della rosa, sembra che tempi poco simpatici attendano gli sfinteristi
> 
> Ricapitoliamo un po: mentre scrivo, l'inter ha in scadenza a giugno 2023 (metto tra parentesi il valore Transfermarkt per quello che vale):
> ...


Unica cosa...il prestito di Lukaku NON può essere rinnovato. O lo comprano a titolo definitivo o torna al Chelsea.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande come sempre!
> 
> Secondo me invece inizieranno un progressivo rinnovamento della rosa che vedo abbastanza drammatico per loro per come hanno operato finora. Prevedo arriveranno altri Asllani, mentre escludo il prolungamento del prestito di Lukaku (anzi, secondo me è pure in dubbio non tentino di rispedirlo al Chelsea già in questo mercato di gennaio).
> 
> Comunque il punto interrogativo piu grosso che hanno, nell'immediato, è dovuto alla corte serrata che i gobbi stanno facendo a Marotta per tornare... alla fine lo sanno tutti che lui è l'ultimo baluardo rimasto per evitare il tracollo, nonostante i tanti errori che indubbiamente ha fatto di recente.


Assolutamente.
Marotta è la chiave di tutto, con la sua rete tentacolare finchè c'è lui l'inter sta a galla e puo continuare a fare finta di niente della sua situazione economica disastrata.
Appena l'orbo gobbo leva le tende, viene giù tutto a velocità drammatica


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Unica cosa...il prestito di Lukaku NON può essere rinnovato. O lo comprano a titolo definitivo o torna al Chelsea.


Non sono certo al 100% ma sono abbastanza sicuro che abbiano vietato i prestiti biennali, vero, ma nessuno impedisca a due società che alla scadenza dell'anno di prestito ci si sieda ad un tavolo e se ne faccia un altro a condizioni diverse (magari con una differenza pro forma)


----------



## Goro (22 Dicembre 2022)

Poi alla fine ci troviamo loro con Thuram davanti e noi con Colombo


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Marotta è la chiave di tutto, con la sua rete tentacolare finchè c'è lui l'inter sta a galla e puo continuare a fare finta di niente della sua situazione economica disastrata.
> Appena l'orbo gobbo leva le tende, viene giù tutto a velocità drammatica


La brutale verità è che Marotta deve per forza svendere Skriniar a gennaio per pagare la cena aziendale di Natale


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sono certo al 100% ma sono abbastanza sicuro che abbiano vietato i prestiti biennali, vero, ma nessuno impedisca a due società che alla scadenza dell'anno di prestito ci si sieda ad un tavolo e se ne faccia un altro a condizioni diverse (magari con una differenza pro forma)


Il periodo massimo di prestito alla stessa squadra è di un anno. Forse x lukaku è possibile fare un altro anno perché arrivato prima dell'anno luglio e le nuove norme entravano in vigore l'1 luglio


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Unica cosa...il prestito di Lukaku NON può essere rinnovato. O lo comprano a titolo definitivo o torna al Chelsea.


Non è facile capire, da una parte il fatto che abbia toppato o sia sempre stato rotto avrebbe potuto giocare a loro favore per una trattativa al ribasso, ad oggi non lo riscatteranno perché la furbata non funzionerà più e non potranno nemmeno riscattarlo o comprarlo.
In difesa l'unico vendibile è Bastoni ma non ha mercato, oltre quanto lo hai pagato non vai, 35 mln per Bastoni non li metterà nessuno e non ha fatto il mondiale ergo nessuna vetrina top per lui.
E se Bastoni è il futuro gli altri 2 sono già ex, possibilissimo che Acerbi prenda il posto di e Vrji mentre lo slovacco non rimane anche se il suo rinnovo dovrebbe essere priorità n°1 visto che se parte lui poi devi davvero trovare un dc fisico e promettente (questi si pagano).
A cc Brozovic 30 enne e non vendibile, Barella è l'indiziato n°1 perché c'è Asslani dietro, ancora acerbo, Dumfries è l'altro ma non credo che fioccheranno offerte da 35 mln per un terzino normale che sa solo correre dritto per dritto, men che meno entro il 30 giugno, gli altri sono giocatori senza mercato, usciranno a 0 chi prima chi dopo, a destra Bellanova è la copertura di Dumfries, lo hanno anticipato di un anno così come Asslani perché questi punteranno a fare 70+35/40 tra Barella e lui, ma sarà dura, più probabile Barella + giovane + Dumfries che non terranno perché nella lista dei vendibili è il primo ovunque e più il tempo passa più si capirà quanto sia scarso forte.
Per me Marotta a fine stagione lascia, deve anticipare di un anno per non finire nel calderone pure lui in più sarebbe poco credibile un suo ridimensionamento visto che quest'estate come "ridimensionamento" gli ha preso in prestito oneroso (praticamente in affitto per un anno) Lubamba e non ha ceduto Skriniar che gli avevano imposto di vendere e di coprirsi con Bremer o Akanji, mosse disperate di chi non poteva bruciarsi la carriera col rischio di non arrivare quarto quando tutti in estate parlavano di Inter galattica e favorita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non è facile capire, da una parte il fatto che abbia toppato o sia sempre stato rotto avrebbe potuto giocare a loro favore per una trattativa al ribasso, ad oggi non lo riscatteranno perché la furbata non funzionerà più e non potranno nemmeno riscattarlo o comprarlo.
> In difesa l'unico vendibile è Bastoni ma non ha mercato, oltre quanto lo hai pagato non vai, 35 mln per Bastoni non li metterà nessuno e non ha fatto il mondiale ergo nessuna vetrina top per lui.
> E se Bastoni è il futuro gli altri 2 sono già ex, possibilissimo che Acerbi prenda il posto di e Vrji mentre lo slovacco non rimane anche se il suo rinnovo dovrebbe essere priorità n°1 visto che se parte lui poi devi davvero trovare un dc fisico e promettente (questi si pagano).
> A cc Brozovic 30 enne e non vendibile, Barella è l'indiziato n°1 perché c'è Asslani dietro, ancora acerbo, Dumfries è l'altro ma non credo che fioccheranno offerte da 35 mln per un terzino normale che sa solo correre dritto per dritto, men che meno entro il 30 giugno, gli altri sono giocatori senza mercato, usciranno a 0 chi prima chi dopo, a destra Bellanova è la copertura di Dumfries, lo hanno anticipato di un anno così come Asslani perché questi punteranno a fare 70+35/40 tra Barella e lui, ma sarà dura, più probabile Barella + giovane + Dumfries che non terranno perché nella lista dei vendibili è il primo ovunque e più il tempo passa più si capirà quanto sia scarso forte.
> Per me Marotta a fine stagione lascia, deve anticipare di un anno per non finire nel calderone pure lui in più sarebbe poco credibile un suo ridimensionamento visto che quest'estate come "ridimensionamento" gli ha preso in prestito oneroso (praticamente in affitto per un anno) Lubamba e non ha ceduto Skriniar che gli avevano imposto di vendere e di coprirsi con Bremer o Akanji, mosse disperate di chi non poteva bruciarsi la carriera col rischio di non arrivare quarto quando tutti in estate parlavano di Inter galattica e favorita.


L'inter non piace neanche a me, però per i prezzi che girano ora Bastoni 35 milioni è pochissimo... minimo ne vale 50. 
Dumfries è un cesso però in PL quel tipo di giocatori tutto corsa e fisico tirano... qualche scemo che gli da 40 lo trovano, sarà il solito chelsea


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La brutale verità è che Marotta deve per forza svendere Skriniar a gennaio per pagare la cena aziendale di Natale


No la brutale verità è che Zhang si è ciulato le tips dei camerieri del ristorante e certe figure a Beppone non le puoi far fare.. ha la scusa per tornare alla Juve dopo questo sgarbo.


----------

